# Team 4



## Tossino (Oct 6, 2007)

A story I thought about yesterday when I tried to sleep.  Hope you'll like it. It happens when Naruto is 18 and get's put in charge of a team of Genins. You might think he's a little too young for that, well, that's the point. Oh right. I have to say this... Spoiler warning.  Not many though, but a little.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 1 "He's our sensei?"*
Konohamaru sat at the desk with a bored look on his face. _Why did I choose to work at the academy?_ He asked himself and gave up a deep sigh when a brownhaired girl came in through the door. He yawned before he spoke.
"Mizoki Shora, let's see it then." Shora looked at him with a pissed look. _Geez, he's not interested at all. Why is he working with this if he doesn't like it?_ She thought before she made the handseals. With a rather bored voice she said:
"Bunshin no jutsu!" And five illusions of her appeared. _And this is the graduation exam? Everyone will pass, they should make up something else._ Without wating for an answer she went to the front of the desk and grabbed a foreheadprotector and went out of the door. She walked past the one who was going to go in after her, this years number one failure ninja, Yameto Kino. _This exam is so simple, even someone like him will pass it._ She thought and pushed him in the side.

"Oh, sorry. I didn't see you," she said with a sarcastic tone. Kino pointed the finger towards her from behind before he went through the door. Shora tied the foreheadprotector around her arm as she sat down at the desk to wait for the exam to end.
When fifteen minutes had passed the last student and Konohamaru came in through the classroomdoor.
"Everyone has passed. The explanatory meeting will be tomorrow. You can go home for now," Konohamaru said. _I'm defenitly not teaching next year,_ he thought as everyone walked out.

_Next day_

"Now you are all Genins..." Konohamaru began, but got interrupted when someone opened to door. Everyone turned there faces around to see who it was. In the doorway, stood Kino, heavely breathing.
"Sorry... I'm... Late," he said between his gasping. _What a looser,_ Shora thought, laughing inside. Konohamaru cleared his throath and tried not to show how annoyed he was.
"As I said, you are all Genins. You will be divided into teams of three..." And he got interrupted again, this time by Shora.
"WHAT?" She yelled as she stood up. "Why is that necessery? I'm just fine on my own." Konohamaru gave up a sigh. _This is why I won't teach next year._

"That's just how it is," Konohamaru answered, "If your not happy with it, you are free to leave your foreheadprotector here and leave. Now if I may continue." His left eyebrow was starting to twitch from frustration. Shora muttered but sat down in silence.
"Anyone else has something against this?" Konohamaru asked and everyone shook there heads. "Good! You will then be introduced to a jounin teacher who will lead you in missions and such. I will now tell you the teames. Team 1..." Kino leered at Shora. _I'm fine with anyone, as long as it's not her. That just wouldn't work,_ he thought and looked away when Shora turned her eyes on him. _As long as I'm not with that looser, Im fine,_ she thought and narrowed her eyes.

"Team 4, Mizoki Shora, Yameto Kino," Konohamaru said, which was followed by two frustrated sounds from both Shora and Kino, "and Zomaku Onaru." When Onaru heard his name he glanced up from his state between sleep and conscious. _Don't tell me I'm with that slug?_ He thought and looked at Shora, who didn't look happy to be with him either. _TWO complete loosers? What's gonna happen to me?_ She thought and dragged her hand through the hair. Something she does when she gets frustrated.

"Hey, Sensei!" Kino shouted. Konohamaru gave him a questioning look. Kino noticed it and continued:
"Why do I have to be with her? Can't I be placed somewhere else?" Konohamaru was getting even more annoyed by this stupid question.
"We're trying to even out the odds in the teams," he said with an uninterested voice. "Shora is the best in this class, and you, are dead last!" Kino's eyes narrowed as everyone laughed, except Shora and Onaru.

Outside the window Uzumaki Naruto stood, leaning against the wall, with a satisfied grin on his face. _This reminds me of something,_ he thought when he heard the conversation and the frustration from Shora and Kino. _No wonder Tsunade-Obaa-chan put me in charge of them,_ He laughed a little as he walked away.
Shora glanced out the window. She thought she had seen someone there, but maybe it was just her eyes playing tricks on her.
"Now that all the teames have been stated," Konohamaru said and interrupted her thoughts, "we're going to take a break. Get some lunch and be back here in an hour. I'll introduce the jounin teachers then." 

Kino went to Onaru.
"Hey, what do you say we take and eat together," he said. "Now that we're a team and all."
"Yeah, sure," Onaru answered. "As long as we don't..." He jerked his head towards Shora, followed by a nod from Kino. Shora noticed this, but she didn't bother. She had no intention of eating with them anyway. She jumped out through the window to go and get some ramen, while Kino and Onaru went through the door.

When Shora got the Ichiraku Ramen she saw someone sitting there. A teenage boy with blond here and blue eyes. As she sat down and looked at his face she stated: _He must be around 18 or something, he doesn't look that old._ The boy glanced at her. He was wearing a normal jounin outfit, but his face gave her an impression that he was stupid. _Looks like they make just anyone a Jounin these days,_ she thought and ordered a miso pork ramen. When the young Jounin was done and stood up, she noticed he had whiskers on his cheeks. She also came to the conclusion that they weren't painted. _That's odd. What kind of human is born with whiskers?_ She asked herself, but she didn't bother about that at the moment.

When an hour had passed she sat in the classroom again, together with Kino and Onaru, who she didn't pay much attention to. Konohamaru entered the room.
"Good, everyone is here," he said. "I will now introduce the team leaders. For team 1 we have Hyuuga Neji." Shora looked at the door. She noticed that Neji didn't seem like much older from the ninja that she saw at Ichiraku's.
"For team 2," Konohamaru continued, "we have Nara Shikamaru." _Another young guy?_ Shora was getting pretty surprised. How come they put such young Jounins in charge of their teams?
"Team 3, Genma." _Hope that I won't get someone young, I can't trust someone who's not even allowed to drink yet. Please let me get someone Genma's age._ Shora prayed with her eyes closed. Kino and Onaru kept there eyes on the door.

"Team 4, Uzumaki Naruto-nii-chan." Shora looked up, and saw to her fear that it was the guy she saw at Ichiraku's. Kino and Onaru grinned when they saw her frustration. _Don't tell me he's our sensei! It's just getting worse._ Naruto smiled when he saw the expression on Shora's face. She drew the fingers through her hair, again.

"You three follow me," he said and pointed towards the window. Shora rolled her eyes and followed him. Naruto led them to a roof, the same roof that he was on when he first became a Genin.
"How about we get to know eatchother?" Naruto began. "Tell us about yourselves. Your name, likes and dislikes, hobbies and dreams." Shora muttered:
"Tell us a little about yourselves first. That's what you should do right?" Naruto nodded.
"That's right. I can begin. My name is Uzumaki Naruto. I love this village," he said and swoops the hand in the air, "I dislike whoever might hurt this village, or anyone from it. My hobbies are basically training, but I have lots of others. My dream... Is to become Hokage, so that I can protect this village and it's people. And that's about it. Now, you first." He pointed at Shora. She gave up a sigh.

"My name is Mizoki Shora. What I like is when I get to be alone. I dislike when everyone bothers me. I don't really have any dreams, but I want to prove to my family that I am independent, since my father is so overprotective." _So you want to be independent?_ Naruto thought _That's going to cause you trouble tomorrow._
"Ok, next," he said and pointed at Kino.

"My name is Yameto Kino. What I like to do is training with my little brother, because I'm the stronger one of us two. I dislike, no, I hate when people look down on me," he glowed on Shora. "And my dream is to show everyone that I'm not a looser," this time he also glowed on Shora. _So you are trying to get acknowledged, just like I used to?_

_Flashback_

"My name is Uzumaki Naruto. I like cup ramen. But I like the Ichiraku Ramen Iruka treated me to more. I dislike the three minutes I have to wait for the water to get warm. My hobbies are to eat and compare cup ramen. And my dream, is to become hokage and the greatest ninja ever, so that everyone will acknowledge my power."

_End of flashback_




Continues next post.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kino noticed that Naruto was smiling and he frowned.
"That's a good dream," he said. "Last one." He looked at Onaru. Onaru put his elbow on his knee and supported his head in his hand.

"My name is Zomaku Onaru. I don't feel like telling anyone my likes and dislikes. My hobbies are to sit near the river and look at the water. I don't really have a dream, I did this because it seemed interesting." Naruto nodded. _Seems like there's someone mysterious in nearly every team._ He thought _He reminds me of Shikamaru a little too. I think I'm gonna like these guys._ 
"Ok, now that we know eatchother, I'm gonna tell you what we are gonna do tomorrow. Tomorrow, we are gonna have a survival training."
"A survival training?" Asked Kino. "Why?" Naruto grinned.
"This is going to surprise you guys. The reason behind the training is this. Out of all eleven teams, only three will be allowed to become Genins." He showed three fingers.
"Meaning?" Said Onaru.

"That this training is a test with a dropout rate of 72.3%"
"WHAT!" Yelled Kino. "That's not fair!"
"Not fair?" Said Naruto. "You think just anyone can become a Genin? The graduation exam is nothing compared to what you will face tomorrow. Only those able to handle that, are allowed to become Genin. Meet me at Training Ground #4 tomorrow at 5.30 am."
"That early?" Kino was getting more and more frustrated. _Geez, what a waste of time,_ Onaru thought to himself. Naruto turned around.
"And one other thing. If you don't want to throw up..." Kino stopped in his complaints. _Throw up?_
"Don't eat breakfast," Naruto said before he vanished, leaving a cloud of something that looked like red smoke behind. _Geez, what an annoying guy,_ Shora thought.



Not sure if I bent frown and glower right. Help me? 
Feel free to critisice me. I wan't to become a better writer. Next chapter might come tomorrow. 
I'm going to show you how Shora, Kino and Onaru looks like as soon as I can scan in some pictures. I've drawn Shora today.  Might show Naruto and Konohamaru too, if I feel like it.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 7, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 2*

Here's chapter 2. This chapter is going to be a little longer. Probably every chapter will be longer then the previous one. Don't know why I do that, it just happens.  Hope you'll enjoy it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 2 "The survival training starts!"*

Hinata was training at the Hyuuga Main House with Neji when Naruto suddenly poofed up from nowhere, with red chakra spinning around him.
"Huh? You're here Neji? You got finished really early," he said. Neji and Hinata stopped.
"It's you that are late," Neji answered. "You interrupted us, what do you want?"
"So I'm not allowed to say hello to my friend? I was just gonna ask Hinata if she felt for some ramen. I haven't eaten for a while."
"So-sorry Naruto-kun but I have to train," Hinata said, pushing her index fingers against eatchothers. "And I have... Already eaten." 

_Naruto-kun asked me before anyone else,_ she thought with joy. Neji looked at her as she started to blush. He lift an eyebrow.
"No need to ask me either Naruto," he said and faced Naruto again, "maybe you can find someone else?"
"Yeah... I guess so. Well then, I guess I'll see you later." He said before the red chakra started twirling again and he dissapeared.
"Now then Hinata-sama, let's continue," Neji said and turned to face her, only to notice she was still staring at the place Naruto dissapeared from. Neji rolled his eyes and waved his hand in front of Hinata.
"Hey, snap out of it!" She heard Nejis voice in the distance and suddenly came back to reality. She shook her head and the blush dissapeared.
"Sorry, Neji-nii-san. I must've spaced out a bit there."
"Yes, you really did. Please get back into fighting stance." Hinata nodded and turned to face her older cousin.

When they took a brake Neji said:
"Hinata-sama, I can't help to notice..." Hinata widened her eyes. _Notice what?_ She thought with fear. "That you," Neji continued, "keeps spacing out as soon as Naruto asks you something. You can barely talk to you."
"I-it's nothing Neji-nii-san," she said nervously, "I-I. Ummm..." And she started to do her little habit with the index fingers. Neji looked at her with a raised eyebrow. _I know it's something,_ he thought, _but she can continue like this forever._
"Nevermind, forget about that," he said, to Hinata's relief. Neji knew his cousin well, he would never get something out of her like that.

Meanwhile Shora had gone to the river, where she found one of Konoha's most spiritfull jounins training, and muttered. She had never liked him at all whenever she met him. Always talking in an annoying way, and those thick eyebrows where the most annoying thing about him. She turned around to walk away, but got stopped when she heard him say:
"Hey, Shora-san. Long time no see!" She gave up a deep sigh.
"Yeah, hey Lee. I wish I could stay and talk but I really have to go."
"Why, you just got here?"
"Well, I just figured that I have something important to do."
"That's a shame, Shora-san. You sure it can't wait? Duties can always wait, enjoy the springtime of youth instead."
"No, no," she shook her head, "it really can't wait."
"Oh. Well, if you say so I guess it can't be helped," he said with a sad look. "Well, I hope I'll see you later." _Never again in my whole life,_ Shora thought, but said:

"Yeah, sure," and waved before she walked away. _Why does he always train there? I wan't to get some freetime at least. Geez!_ She thought with frustration, and instead went to the forest.
She was happy not everyone could become Genins, but it would only be bad if Kino became it. If only three teams could pass, it meant that if she wanted to pass, Kino had to come along. _Damn it!_ She kicked a can that lay on the ground. _Why do they have to make it teams? That is so unnecessary._ She jumped up in a tree and thought through what Naruto had said.

_Flashback_

"Ok, now that we know eatchother, I'm gonna tell you what we are gonna do tomorrow. Tomorrow, we are gonna do a survival training."
"A survival training?" Asked Kino. "Why?" Naruto grinned.
"This is going to surprise you guys. The reason behind the training is this. Out of all eleven teams, only three will be allowed to become Genins." He showed three fingers.
"Meaning?" Said Onaru.

"That this training is a test with a dropout rate of 72.3%"
"WHAT!" Yelled Kino. "That's not fair!"
"Not fair?" Said Naruto. "You think just anyone can become a Genin? The graduation exam is nothing compared to what you will face tomorrow. Only those able to handle that, are allowed to become Genin. Meet me at Training Ground #4 tomorrow at 5.30 am."
"That early?"
"And one other thing. If you don't want to throw up..." Kino stopped in his complaints.
"Don't eat breakfast." 

_End of flashback_

_Why so early, and why not eat breakfast? And why didn't they just do that test to begin with, instead of a graduation exam?_ Shora didn't find any answers. _He better explain more tomorrow,_ she thought and jumped down from the tree.

Before she landed a huge white dog suddenly ran past under her. So close that she nearly landed on it. She looked to the right where it had dissapeared to see it had stopped. On top of the dog sat another jounin, Konoha's tracking expert, Inuzuka Kiba. He had a stupid grin on his face.
"Oh, so sorry, didn't know you would jump down so suddenly." Shora raised an eyebrow.
"How did you know I was there?" The man pointed at his nose.
"You smell, I knew you where there a long time before I got here." 

Shora rolled her eyes. Everyone said that he had good smell, but that he could smell her so far away, when he came from a different direction. She knew that dogs followed the smell from the skin that humans constantly drop on the ground, with exception of the best nin-dogs. But he could smell her so early?
"Then you shouldn't have ran past that tree if you knew I was there," she said in an accusing tone. Kiba raised an eyebrow.
"I said I was sorry. Having a bad day today?" Shora didn't answer. _What do you think?_ She thought, but didn't say anything. She turned around and walked away.
"What was wrong with her?" He asked his dog, Akamaru.
"How should I know?" The dog answered. Kiba scratched his head as the dog turned around and continued their training. _Three annoying jounins at the same day,_ Shora thought and scratched her forehead. _Is everyone from their agegroup that annoying?_

"What? Now?" She heard a sleepy voice. "I thought I had the day off, how troublesome." Shora gave up another sigh. _I have to get home, seems like I'm meeting all the *troublesome* people today._ She sped off into the trees towards her home.

Kino and Onaru decided to go do something together. Kino didn't really like Onaru, but if they were going to be a team, he might as well try to get along with him. To Kino's big surprise, Onaru spoke first.
"Why do we have to be with that hag?" He said with an angry voice.
"I have to be with her to "even out the skill of the teams"," Kino said. "Just because I'm the worst in class. And she is the best. Why does she have to be the best one? It's never gonna work." Onaru nodded.

"Our team won't work well. She's going to try to steal all moments."
"I don't care what they say," Kino shouted and made Onaru jump. "I will not work together with her! It's fine to be in her team, but I will not work with her."
"Come on Kino, be a little realistic. If you are in a team you usually have to work together." Kino didn't listen. It didn't matter what he said, there was no way he was gonna work with her.
"It's not that you don't want to work with her," Onaru continued, "it's that *she* wont work with *us*." Kino raised an eyebrow and looked at him. Onaru shrugged. "It's just fact." Kino stopped for a moment. Onaru noticed this and turned around.

"Calling for me now," they heard someone say. "What can she want? Geez, that woman is so troublesome. Always giving me work when I'm supposed to relax." And the voice kept complainig about whoever the woman was when they saw him come out of the sidestreat to Onaru's right. His hands were deep in his pockets and he was looking on the ground. He didn't notice the two young ninjas who stood on the road in front of him, staring at him as he ranted.
"Every single day," he said, "she calls me to do some troublesome strategi just because noone else is skilled enough to do it." He suddenly turned towards Kino and Onaru and before Kino could move the ninja walked right into him.

The jounin shook his head and looked up. Kino looked at him with a nasty look.
"Hey, what do you think you're doing?" Kino said and narrowed his eyes. The jouning before him raised an eyebrow against him.
"What do you think you're doing?" He asked. "You wear the foreheadprotector like you're a ninja and can't even avoid getting hit? I shouldn't have to watch my step if you're a ninja. You should be able to move out of the way. How troublesome." And with those words he walked around them towards the Hokage's building. Kino scratched his head.
"Who the hell was that?"
"Konoha's lead strategist," said Onaru.
"Who?"
"His name is Nara Shikamaru. Like I said, he's Konoha's lead strategist. If you had payed a little attention during our classes you would know who he was. He was our teacher for a short time too. Have you forgotten?"
"I can't remember things that long ago." Onaru rolled his eyes. 




Continues next post.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Hokage was doing some paperwork when someone knocked on the door.
"Enter!" She said, and Nara Shikamaru entered the room.
"Oh, good that you could..."
"*Could* come?" Shikamaru said. "You told the one you sent after me I *had* to come. Not only that you gives me a task on my day off, just because of that I met some troublesome young nin..." And he continued like that as the Hokage tried to speak to him. But she lost her temper.

"QUIET!" She shouted and Shikamaru jumped. "You are the only one currently in the village who can help me with this. It's surprising how much you can complain about what happened during such a short time. Even though you're lazy you sure can talk." Shikamaru scratched his head as a sweatdrop landed on his forehead.
"Here," she said and reached a paper towards him, "I want you to see if you can find anything wrong with this, it's for a really important mission." Shikamaru gave up a deep sigh and grabbed it. He read it quickly and said:
"No, this is just perfect. This was so simple I'm surprised you couldn't see it."
"I don't have your brain. Thank you, you may leave."

_Next day, 5.30 am_

Kino and Onaru came walking from the north, Shora came from the east. Kino and Shora was yawning and Onaru had a hard time to keep his eyes open. The sun was just about to rise, but it didn't give much light.
"Good morning," Kino said with a sleepy voice. Shora snorted as an answer. Onaru was quiet. Kino drew his hand through his straggly, light brown hair and Onaru wiped off a leaf that landed on his foreheadprotector. He took it off to clean it and put it back over his blonde fringe. Shora checked her ninja equipment to see if she had everything she needed, Kino and Onaru followed her example.

_2 hours later_

Naruto landed on the fence that surrounded the training ground.
"Good morning everyone." Kiba twitched his right eyebrow.
"YOU ARE LATE!!" He yelled. Naruto put his head slantwise and cleared his throat. _Sorry, but you have to learn patience, young ninja,_ he thought and said:

"Yes, sorry about that." He grinned. "Follow me."
He stopped on the side of a lodge and put down a clock. He hit it at the top.
"Set at noon." _What is this supposed to mean?_ Kino thought. And he got even more confused when Naruto showed them a couple of bells. _What the hell is the idiot thinking now?_ Shora wondered.
"You are going to take these bells from me, and you are going to do it before noon."
"But Naruto-sensei," Onaru said and Naruto glanced at him. "Why are there only two bells?"
"Because," Naruto answered, "if you don't get a bell before noon, you are going to be tied to those logs and watch me eat lunch in front of you." _So that was why the bastart said,_ Shora thought. _Don't eat breakfast,_ Kino thought at the same time. Naruto continued.
"If there are only two bells, at least one of you will be tied to the log." He pointed. "But it doesn't end there."

"What more can you possibly do?" Kino asked with anger. Naruto grinned and laughed. Kino twitched his eyebrow. "Answer, sensei!" He demanded.
"It's something more behind this right, Naruto-sensei?" Onaru said. Kino looked at him.
"What do you mean?"
"You're right Onaru, there is something more behind this then just not getting any lunch. Of you can't get a bell before noon..." Kino started to become nervous when he paused.
"You will be sent back to the academy." Kino gnashed, Onaru didn't make an expression and Shora thought: _Yes!! Now I won't have to be with Kino!_ Naruto laughed inside.

_Earlier that morning_

Naruto was sitting at Ichiraku ramen with Copy-Ninja Hatake Kakashi, his old sensei, and his old acedemy teacher Iruka.
"So, what do you like your team so far?" Kakashi asked. Naruto let out a small laugh.
"Kino is just like me, Onaru reminds me of Shikamaru. He will probably be a good strategist if he becomes a ninja. And Shora is the arrogant one. Sort of like Sasuke used to be." Ha scratched his chin. "So you can say that, I like them pretty much." He grinned.
"I thought so," Kakashi said. "So what are you planning to do with them today?"

"If they fail to work together, and they probably will, I think I'll try the same method like you. The "don't feed the one tied to the log" method. It worked on us."
"It doesn't work on many people," said Iruka.
"He's right," said Kakashi, "don't you remember? I told you that you were the first, and that everyone was just idiots who just did what I said."
"I do, that's why I think it will work."
"But it's your first team Naruto," Iruki pointed out. "It's not sure it will work." Naruto nodded.
"I know, that's why I said it would work." Iruka widened his eyes. "Because if they don't go against my rule, they are not worthy to be called a ninja, eh, Kakashi-sensei?" Kakashi smiled. "It shows that you used to be my student." Naruto grinned and finished his ramen.

_Back at the training ground_

"WHAT THE HELL IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN!?" Kino yelled at Naruto and dragged him back to reality.
"It means excactly what I said," he answered. "If you want to be able to get them before noon we should get started quickly so quit your nagging." Kino narrowed his eyes. "Thank you. To get a bell you have to come at me with an intent to kill, or you won't be able to get one."
"You?" Kino said. "We're going to come at you with an intent to kill? How old are you, 17?"

"I don't need to answer that," Naruto told him and raised an eyebrow. "It doesn't look like either Shora or Onaru mind. Noone listens to the dead last." Kino's eyes twitched. Naruto had crossed the line, but that was his purpose. Kino dragged out a kunai from his holster and charged at Naruto. Onaru yelled:
"Idiot, what do you think you're doing?" Naruto smiled.
"He can't insult me!" Kino answered. "I'm going to surpass Shora, you just wait and see!" Just when he was about to stab Naruto with his kunai, Naruto twitched his index finger and stopped the kunai with the top of the finger.
"Huh?" Kino said and looked at the kunai, the edge was gone.

"No need to be so hasty," he heard a voice from behind. Kino widened his eyes, when he looked back he saw copy of his sensei holding a kunai against his neck. Shora and Onaru were also surprised. _When did he manage to do a Kage Bunshin?_ Onaru asked himself, and Shora thought: _When did he form that seal? He just moved a finger from what I could see._
"How did you...?" Kino said.
"I haven't even said start yet," Naruto continued. "But it seems that you won't hesitate to kill me now. Good. Well then." The Kage Bunshin dissapeared and left smoke after it.
"Let's begin." Kino threw away the kunai with a humiliated face and made himself ready.
"Ready." Shora put her hand closer to the shuriken holster. "Set." Onaru clinched his hand. "Start!" Shora threw three shurikens with an incredible speed before she jumped away. Naruto moved slightly to the left to avoid them. _Now,_ he thought, _let's see what you guys can do._




And that's the end of the chapter. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Jackal (Oct 7, 2007)

lol, long story


----------



## Tossino (Oct 7, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 3*



Zabuza_63 said:


> lol, long story



You think? Then you can't like to read really much. This is short. So far. 
Chapter 3 now. How will they get the bells from the #1 surprising, hyperactive, knuckleheaded ninja. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 3 "The Rookies skills"*

_In the allied village of the sand_

Sabaku no Gaara was sitting in the village's library with piles of books in front of him. He had a lot of work to do, but something had been bothering the young kazekage for some time. He rested his face in his hand as he turned the page and yawned. He had been searching through several books that morning. The door opened and Gaara lifted his head from the book. He saw his sister in the door.

"There you are Gaara," she said, when she saw all the books. She lifted an eyebrow. "What are you doing? Don't you have work to do?" Now Gaara noticed she carried a pile of papers in her arms. Gaara shrugged.
"I know that," he said with a sleepy voice. "But there is something else I feel like I must do."
"You have been sitting here for two days, the work keeps increasing. You must do something." Gaara drank water from the glass beside him and yawned again. "Not only that, you haven't slept for days either. You know you should do that now, or you'll pass out." Gaara gave up a sigh.
"Temari, you don't have to worry so much about me. I know my own limits." He turned the page again and muttered: "Geez, whatever I read I just can't find it."

"I don't care how important this is," his sister said. He heard she was starting to loose her temper. He glanced at her and stood up.
"Fine," he said and close the book, "I'll do some work. And if it will make you feel better, I'll sleep tonight." He didn't have the energy to argue with his sister. Even if he tried to not show it, he was tired. Temari grinned a little and turned to go back to Gaara's office. He closed the book and held in a yawn before he followed his sister.

_Back at the training ground_

Naruto looked around him. He didn't see any of them, bet then he heard a sound behind him and turned around. There stood Kino. Naruto smiled.
"Let's just get this over with already," he shouted and pointed at Naruto, who was still smiling. _You really *are* like me after all,_ Naruto thought for himself. _If you guys succed it will be interesting to see how you will change._

"You're a little strange for a ninja," he said to Kino, that snorted.
"The only thing that's wierd is your whiskers," he answered. Naruto couldn't help but laugh. This reminded him about what he said to Kakashi that day.
"A ninja is supposed to conceal his presence and hide," he said when he finished laughing, "not challenge someone openly like this, idiot." Naruto crossed the line he had kept building up during that single morning and Kino ran towards him. Naruto paid no attention to him and yawned a little. Kino noticed this with anger.

"You can't just joke around with me!" He shouted and aimed a right in Naruto's cheek. Somewhere in a tree sat Onaru. _Geez, that idiot. Charge in like that with such a sweeping movements,_ he thought. _There's not way a jounin will get hit..._ And he got stopped in that though when Kino's punch hit Naruto.
"See, I told you!" Kino shouted with a smile, and widened his eyes. Suddenly the Naruto he hit dissapeared and left smoke after it. _What the?_ He thought.
"However," a voice said from behind, "you're worse then I was." Kino didn't hesitate and turned around to puch his sensei behind him. Naruto took the hit in his hand and held Kino there.

"Ninja tactical knowhow #1," he said with a smile, "taijutsu. I will teach you guys that first." Kino aimed a kick at his head, which Naruto ducked under. Kino jumped over him and aimed a left at his neck. When he hit, he saw that it was another clone.
"You're pretty good in taijutsu. However, you shouldn't let the enemy get behind you idiot." _What did he do?_ Kino thought and turned around. Naruto was squating and Kino noticed he held some kind of seal. _The tiger seal?_ He thought _What is he planning to do?_ Kino just stood there out of curiosity.

"The move my sensei used on me when I had this training," his sensei said and grinned. "Konoha Taijutsu style, a thousand years of pain." Kino suddenly felt a shooting pain coming from his ass. _What the hell?_ He thought when Naruto shot him away into the water. Naruto stood up. _The move of an idiot, fit for an idiot,_ Shora thought from her hiding spot. Naruto took one of his bells and put it down at a tree.

"He should see this one when he gets out of the water," he said to himself and walked away. Shora had been analyzing him all the time. _Even though I hate to admit it, that jounin is pretty good. Kino's taijutsu may not be the best, but it is above avarage our age. But that jounin made it look like belove avarage. Even if I fight Kino, I get at least one hit. That jounin is just playing with him. Neither did he show any openings, and he still hasn't shown any real skill. He's good for beeing so young._ She scratched her chin. _If I let Kino get caugh in that trap he made there, and wait and see if Naruto comes back. Maybe I can find an opening then._

Further into the forest Naruto stopped. He put the right index and middle finger over his right and said:
"Kage bunshin no jutsu!" Then his two clones went back to watch the trap, and Naruto went to look for the other two.
Kino came up from the water, coughing. _Damn it, it was like my taijutsu was a game,_ he thought. _And what the hell was that? Even though I haven't paid any huge attention during class, I know that a Kage Bunshin divide the chakra evenly between the user and the clone. Which means if he made two he should just have 1/3 chakra left, and yet he manage to move so quickly without tiring himself. How much chakra does that guy have?_

He saw a shimmer in the corner of his eye. Under the tree in the middle of the open space he saw one of the bells. His eyes showed stars.
"Looks like he was in a big hurry if he dropped that bell," he said to himself and grinned. He stood up and ran over to the tree. _As I thought,_ Shora said to herself, _he's going straight into it._ Kino laughed as he bent down to grab the bell, when a rope grabbed his ancle.

One of Naruto's clones grinned when he saw it. _No wonder Kakashi-sensei did this to me. It really works._ He walked out of the forest while the other clone kept watch. _Let's find out where one of the others are,_ he thought and walked up to Kino. He picked up the bell.
"Your attacks are filled with unnecessery movements," he said, copying what Kakashi told him. Because it was simply true. "If you're a ninja, think out a strategy instead of just attacking. Such attacks are simple to counter. Your taijutsu is not to bad, but if you don't have a plan, you have no chance if you meet a foreign ninja." Kino narrowed his eyes. "And, don't fall for such an obvious trap, stupid."

"Shut up! I bet you would fall for this." Naruto shook his head.
"Not anymore." Kino raised an eyebrow. "A ninja needs to think underneath the underneath," Naruto told him.
"You don't need to tell me something I already know!" Kino shouted and shook his fist.
"I'm telling you this because you don't know," he said with an angry voice to stop Kino's complaining. "You don't know anything about ninjas." Suddenly three shurikens hit him in the neck. _There she is,_ the other clone thought. Shora had a grin on her face as she watched them hit. Kino shouted:

"Shora you idiot! Sure we should come at him like we tried to kill him, but this is going overboard! You..." The Naruto that got hit dissapeared. _Another clone?_ Kino thought. Shora cursed herself for not seeing that coming. _He just wanted to find out where I was that bastard!_ She thought and ran away. _He send out a clone to take care of that? What is he planning? And where the hell is he now? He's starting to annoy me._ She sped through the forest without noticing the clone following her.

In the meantime Naruto had found Onaru's hiding spot. _So you decided not to come help your teammate because of fear?_ He thought as he looked at him. He was trembling a little.
"Trying to figure out a plan?" Naruto asked him out loud, which made him jump. He stood up and turned around.
"Ninja tactical knowhow #2" Onaru frowned. "Genjutsu, I'm going to teach you that." _Genjutsu? If you just tell me there's no way I'll fall for that._ Naruto formed the rat seal and vanished. Onaru widened his eyes. What kind of genjutsu would this be? They usually vanish slowly, not as quick as that.

Then he saw his sister come out from a tree, but she was really wounded. Onaru's eyes filled with tears. _This is genjutsu, I know it is,_ he thought to himself. Then his sister vanished, and Naruto stood in front of me.
"This genjutsu is my own," he told Onaru. "What helped me develop it was my skills as a prankster. Even though you know this is a genjutsu, you can't avoid to pass out." He grinned as Onaru's view started to blur. He then lost consiocness.

"However it will teach you to notice any other genjutsu cast at you. I developed it especiallt for this occasion," he said and smiled.
At that time Shora had noticed the clone who was after her. And to her rising aggravation the time was running out. She finally hit the clone with a kunai, and it vanished.




Continues next post, as usual.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Another clone!?" She shouted in anger. "DAMN IT!" She threw a kunai in to a tree, and she noticed Naruto standing there. She clinched her fist.
"It's not good for a ninja to loose his temper," Naruto said with a calm voice. "I might not be the right person to tell you that, but it is the truth." Shora raised an eyebrow.
"What do you mean not the right person?" She asked out of curiosity.

"I don't need to tell you that. A ninja should stay calm and wait for the right moment. That's what you did when I talked to Kino, right? That's what you should do."
"It didn't work," she said and clinched her fist harder. "Just a warning, I'm different from Kino. A lot different."
"After you get a bell, you can tell me that. Shora-chan." She smiled and pulled a rope behind her. Naruto widened his eyes. _A trap?_ A huge log with kunais shuriken sticking out from it flew against him. Naruto smiled, it was too easy. _She knows how to make Shuriken Kage Bunshin? She really is different._
"You've chosen a bad place to fight me in," she said and smiled.
"How come? Will you tell me?" Naruto asked her. She pointed to the river.

"My family specializes in water jutsus. You followed my lead." Naruto raised his eyebrows.
"A plan, huh? Maybe you aren't so bad after all." She grinned and started to form handseals. Naruto widened his eyes. _That jutsu is chuunin level. Sure it's not that good, but I didn't except her to be able to do that._
"Suiton: Mizuranppa!" She shouted and lifted water from the river. It flew at high speed against her sensei. The water inside of it formed into small needles. She made a satisfied smile. Her sensei was gone. _Where is he know, huh? Left, right, above, behind? No, then where?_ She just stood there, when she heard a sound from behind her.

"I'm beneath you." _What!?_ Shora thought. _How the hell could he?_
"Fuuton: Ropes of Wind!" She heard Naruto say and she was no longer able to move. Naruto walked to her with his hand held up in front of him. Then she heard him from another direction.
"I admit, you are good."
"You," she said, unable to hide the anger in her voice, "how many clones can you make?"
"I'm going to be honest with you. Without tiring myself out too much, I can make three thousand." Shora widened her eyes with surprise.
"How is that possible?"
"I have a lot of chakra," Naruto simply said. "Times up." Shora heard the alarm ring.
"Damn it." She was released from the roped of wind that he tied her up with and she followed him back to the logs.

When they got back there, Onaru was already in place by the logs. He didn't look happy. Shora sat down on the other side of the middle log. Naruto went and released Kino from the trap. And tied him to the log. He then walked and took two lunch meals and put them infront of Shora and Onaru. They both lifted an eyebrow. And Kino shouted in anger:
"What the hell is this supposed to mean!?"
"I lied when I said you would be tied to the log if you didn't get a bell. I was gonna tie the one who did the worse there." Kino narrowed his eyes and started to complain. Naruto rolled his eyes.

"Or," Kino stopped, "the one who didn't hide." Kino growled.
"About the results. None of you are going to Genins." Shora and Kino swore. "And none of you, are going back to the academy."
"What do you mean?" Onaru asked loudly so that Naruto could hear him over Kino's shouting.
"I mean... QUIET!" Kino stopped. "Thank you. I mean that you are not worthy to be called ninja." This time, he crossed Shora's line
"WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? I can understand Kino."
"Hey!"
"But you are a jounin! We are just Genin. So what if we didn't get the bells, this test was to show you our skills, right?" Naruto shook is head as an answer.

"Then what was it's meaning?" Onaru asked.
"Didn't you ever wondered why we put you together in teams?" The nodded. "You can't figure it out?"
"Of course not!" Kino shouted in anger.
"Would you tell us?" Onaru calmly asked. Naruto nodded.
"The reason you were put together in teams and was forced to do this test is... Teamwork." Shora and Kino both said:
"WHAT? THEN WHY ARE THERE ONLY TWO BELLS?" Naruto gave up a sigh.

"This test was made to turn you against eatchother," he said with a voice that gave them the expression that he was tired of them. "It is to prepare you for your missions. In every mission you risk your life, and people will die or get sacrificed in different ways. You can't avoid it. If someone get's taken hostage, you must be ready to sacrifice that person if there is no other way. That is, sadly to say, the life of a ninja."
"Then why do we have to go back to the academy just because we didn't work together?" Kino asked. Naruto gave up a sigh.

"If the teamwork has flaws, someone will die." All three of them got surprised. "You see this stone? This is a memorial stone for those who are seen as hero's in the village."
"Really? Then I..." Kino said, but Naruto interrupted him.
"But they are not normal heroes."
"Huh?"
"These are the people that have been killed during missions. Some of my friends names are carved on it." He turned around to face them. "You were those foreheadprotectors, and you are allowed to be proud of it. But beeing a ninja is painful, you don't know how it is. It isn't easy." Kino looked down at the ground, Shora frowned and Onaru didn't show ay expressions.

"Kino!" He looked up. "You wanted to prove you were stronger then those two and decided to only work for yourself. Onaru! You thought that if you helped Kino he might take the bell and make you be sent back to the academy. Shora! You just wanted to show that you were independant and better then them, so you worked on your own. But when you are a ninja, your own skill is as important as teamwork. You have skill enough already, you have to work on teamwork."
"But..." She started.
"No but's! I know more about the pain of loosing a teammate then you do. Even if you hate them, you will sooner or later find out you can't live without them. You have probably been taught that ninja's shouldn't show feelings. Konoha is different, I don't know why they still teach you that. The shinobi of Konoha rely on their feelings. That is what makes us strong. When we have to protect something or someone close to us, we show our true strength." Shora was surprised. This was the way Konoha ninjas fight?

"I'm going to give you another chance. Shora and Onaru, eat up. But don't feed Kino."
"What!?"
"It is punishment for not listening to me when you got caught in the trap." He snorted.
"It doesn't matter, I'm fine this way." Naruto started walked away. _Will this work on you guys?"_
"Oh, and one last thing," he said and turned around. "I'm going to tell you something my sensei told me the day I had this training. In this world, ninjas who break the rules are called trash, but those who doesn't take care of their friends are even worse trash." Shora didn't understand anything. Was this the way Konoha looked at ninjas? She decided not to think about it and started to eat.

Kino's stomach growled. She glanced at him. _Those who doesn't take care of their friends are even worse trash, huh?_ She looked down at the food. _Maybe I should..._ Then she decided, she reached out the food towards Kino.
"Here." Kino widened his eyes and Onaru choked on his food. He coughed and said:
"What are you doing? You want us to fail?"
"Don't you see stupid?" Shora said to him. "Those who doesn't take care of their friends are even worse trash. I've never considered Kino as a friend, but we are teammates now. We have to take care of eatchother, even if we go back to the academy." Onaru winked. He suddenly understood the reason behind this rule. He took up some food with the sticks.

"Here, I'm not really that hungry." Kino just looked at them.
"You guys..." He began. Onaru smiled and gave him the food. Naruto smiled. _Ok, it's time,_ he thought.
He came up right in front of them with red chakra around him. His eyes were glowing red and his whiskers had became bigger. Onaru, Shora and Kino looked at him with a frightened look. Then Naruto let the chakra dissapear and his eyes were switching from blue to red. _What the hell was that?_ Shora thought. Naruto grinned and said:
"You guys, my first team, passed." 




Comment please.


----------



## tgun (Oct 8, 2007)

Compelling and well written, but if you are going to mimic what has already been done, then the story will lose its value. You need to stray from the canon path, something that I don't doubt you will do, as you seem to be foreshadowing your story.

In short : I like it, more chapters please! Om nom nom.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 8, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 4*



tgun said:


> Compelling and well written, but if you are going to mimic what has already been done, then the story will lose its value. You need to stray from the canon path, something that I don't doubt you will do, as you seem to be foreshadowing your story.
> 
> In short : I like it, more chapters please! Om nom nom.



To repeat what had already been done was the point, I would've changed it more if I wanted to. But I have to say I had a hard time not to make it look too much like Team 7's survival training.  I find it pretty hard to figure out a completely new fight. I will try harder next time.  I think I'll add two chapters today, I'm kinda bored. Anyway, here's the next chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Chapter 4 ”The secret behind sealing a Bijuu.”*

Under the time Naruto had some fun with the rookies, Gaara was doing paperwork. He didn’t pay much attention to it though. Sure, he could tell Temari what he was actually doing in the library all day, but he wasn’t so sure it would make a huge different. He gave up a sigh, when Temari suddenly burst in. Gaara jumped.
“I caught you!” She shouted.
“Temari, can you keep your voice down,” Gaara complained and put his hands over his ears. “My head hurts.”

“That’s because you haven’t slept stupid.” Gaara glared at her sister.
“You could at least show your brother, the Kazekage, some respect.”
“Is it just me, or are you beginning to get a little spoiled?” She asked Gaara and glared back. Her brother gave up another sigh.
“What did you caught me with?” Temari grinned.
“Not working.” Gaara put his head for rest in his hand.
“This doesn’t seem important at the moment,” he simply answered when his older brother entered.
“Seriously Gaara, you are starting to fall behind,” he said in defence of his sister.
“Not you too Kankurou,” Gaara said as he yawned.
“I agree with Temari, you are getting a little spoiled. You should try to decrease the pile of work.” He pointed at the wall, were three meter high piles of paper stood. Gaara glanced at them. He moaned.

“It’s your fault Gaara,” Kankurou told him. “If you just stopped to spend your time in the library you wouldn’t have this much work. With you gone me and Temari have been forced to deal with lending out missions. It’s time the *Kazekage* get’s back to the *Kazekage’s* duties.” Gaara lifted his head from the hand.
“Fine, he said. But then it looks like I will have to tell you what I was doing in the library. If I’m going to work with this,” he pointed at the pile, “you’ll have to help me with finding what I was looking for.” Kankurou and Temari glanced at eachother. Gaara pointed at two chairs in front him, and his siblings sat down.

He took out a paper from one of his drawers and put it down on the desk.
“Well, to put it simple,” he began, “after Konoha and Sand defeated Akatsuki I got a little curious about what they were doing. Extracting the Bijuu’s I mean. I decided to make some studies on sealing jutsus. In the beginning I was in the library at night, but as time passed by I noticed that I began to get tired. I was afraid something like that would happen, since I don’t have the Shukaku anymore. So I had to begin to read during day. That was about a year ago.”

“You didn’t get tired until after a year?” Temari asked.
“You thought I was sleeping, I know. But I was in the library. Yes, it took a whole year before I noticed that. Anyway, that’s when the pile of work started to grow a little higher, but I still kept up with it. Then I noticed something interesting two days ago.”
“When you started to sit there without leaving.” Gaara nodded and continued. 

“First, I studied the seal Naruto has,” he said. “It was a four elemental seal. It consists of the elements fire, wind, water and earth. This is the most interesting thing I found out, the sealing jutsu Akatsuki used, was a nine elemental jutsu.”
“Nine elements, but there only are five, right?” Kankurou said and raised an eyebrow.

“Yes, only five main elements, but there are special ones, who is created by mixing two main elements. So I figured, why nine elements? The answer is simple. Every Bijuu has an own element. The Shukaku has sand, and the Kyuubi has fire, the most destructive element. Are you starting to see where I’m getting at?”
“Maybe,” Kankurou said.
“To be able to seal a Bijuu, the seal must consist of at least three elements. Its own element, the element that makes it stronger and the element that weakens it. We take the Kyuubi as an example. The Kyuubi’s main element is, after what I discovered, fire. Wind makes fire stronger; it’s the fire’s fuel. Water weakens it, or extinguishes it. The fire and wind, and the water, rely on different things.” He paused to drink from the glass of water on his desk. 

“You must know by now that the Bijuu reacts on your emotions.” They nodded. “That is the fuel of wind and fire. The water relies on your will. The reason Naruto was very unstable when the seal started to weaken is that he is very emotional. But that is not the only reason. The elements are not the best combination. What does earth do when water covers it?”
“Suck it up,” Temari said.
“Exactly, even when Naruto’s will is strong, the earth sucks away some of the water and that gives the fire a little more space. The seal has been stable now though.”

“And the Shukaku?” Kankurou asked his older brother. Gaara smiled.
“Sand is one of the four remaining elements. I know two others, snow and wood, which is made by mixing water and wind, and water and earth. I’m not so sure about the last one, I haven’t figured it out yet, but I have to. The Shukaku’s main element is sand, and what powers sand is earth. You know that one of the Shukaku’s abilities is to mix the earth’s minerals with the sand. And what weakens sand is water.”
“So why does Akatsuki need a nine elemental jutsu?” This time it was Temari who asked.

“To seal all the Bijuus in one place they need to use the same jutsu. And to be able to weaken every Bijuu enough you need to have their weaknesses. That is also the reason they needed nine people. Everyone of them controlled one element. Just to make sure it worked Pein was the one who kept away the element who made the Bijuu’s own element stronger. Kisame kept a hold on the element that was their own, so that its power wouldn’t increase, since he had the most chakra of the members. My guess is that Itachi took care of the part where they weakened the Bijuu’s own power. And everyone else kept the other elements away.” Gaara stopped and started to think. For some reason he remembered the fight he had with the Akatsuki, against someone named Deidara. Then he suddenly got a brainwave.

“Hey Gaara, why did you stop?”
“I know the last element. It’s another mix between earth and water, but it doesn’t produce wood.”
“What? What’s the element?” Kankurou asked.
“Deidara’s bloodline limit,” Gaara answered with excitement. “I would never have figured it out if I hadn’t fought him. That explosive clay he uses, he makes it himself. By mixing water and earth.”
“You’re telling us that the last element is clay?” Kankurou asked his older brother with doubt. Gaara nodded.

“No doubt about it. Deidara controlled his own element. That’s why they needed him in the Akatsuki. He was one of the last skilled ones in that clan, and the only one that was good enough for that purpose, at the moment.”
“What about the other special elements?” Gaara shook his head.
“They are not as special as clay.”
“You’re not trying to do what I think you are trying to do, right?” Temari asked with worry in her voice.
“What is it that you think I’m trying to do?” Gaara asked and looked at her.

“You’re not planning to get the Shukaku back are you?” Kankurou looked at her sister with a surprised face. Gaara stood up and walked over to the window.
“It is for the good of the village,” he simply said.
“What good has the Shukaku ever done for the village? Gaara, don’t do this!” Temari had also stood up. “You’re not going to sacrifice yourself again, I won’t let you!” Temari’s eyes filled with tears. Gaara closed his.
"This has nothing to do with what the Shukaku _has_ done. It's what he can do." Temari dried her eyes.

"What do you mean?"
"If someone by chance would be able to get their hands on the Shukaku, this village is as good as gone. If someone made a Jinchuuriki out of the Shukaku in another village, this one can be completely destroyed. This village is surrounded by sand. He is the village's most powerful weapon, but he can easily be turned against us now that he's out of our control."
"And you are willing to become the possessor of that power again?" Gaara turned to face her.
"I have become weak. Weaker then I have even been. Sure, I have some jutsu's, but nothing that can really protect the village. The Shukaku is too of a great loss to leave as he is. This time it is at least my choice. I would like you two to support me." Kankurou spoke:

"I'm right with you bro." Gaara smiled at him. Temari felt she was in a pressed situation. Gaara put his hands on her shoulder.
"It will be different this time. You worry too much."
"I just don't want you to be in such pain again," she said, trying not to cry. Gaara just kept smiling. Temari shook her head.
"Are you sure this is a good idea?"
"I'm willing to try." She looked into her brother's eyes. She didn't see any doubt in them. That gave her the feeling that he was completely aware of what he was doing.
"I'll do whatever I can." Gaara removed the hand from her shoulder.




Well, you know what I was gonna write here. x''D


----------



## Tossino (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Great!" He said with enthusiasm. I want you to search through the books in the library about how you extract a Bijuu. And find the only jutsu that can possibly brake trough the nine elemental seal. I have a feeling we will have to use people who can control their own element though. The sand is no problem, I can do that." He smiled. "The problem is the clay and the snow."
"What about the wood?" Kankurou asked

"There is one man who can control that element. He's in Konoha. The one who was with Naruto when we supported them against Akatsuki."
"You mean Yamato?" Gaara nodded.
"We need to find someone from the same clan as Deidara in the Hidden Village of Stone. However, Deidara's name can not be very popular there. The biggest problem is snow. If you find a jutsu, I'm going to talk to the council. Hopefully they will understand my reason and agree. And then we will send a message to Konoha to see if they have any idea where to get someone who can control snow. You go to the library," he took a few papers from the piles along the wall, "and I'll take care of these." He put them down on the desk. Temari and Kankurou nodded and strode out of the room.

When they was out of the room Gaara grinned and pushed the papers aside.
"No way I'm going to be able to work with these now. I'm going to get some rest." He laid down his head on the desk and closed his eyes.

_Back in Konoha_

"We passed?" Kino said, and couldn't hide his happiness, neither how surprised he was.
"Yes, you did. Can't believe Kakashi-sensei doubted you would," Naruto said and laughed. "We're starting our missions tomorrow. Make sure that you get in time."
"I say the same to you sensei," Onaru said. Naruto gave him a smile and walked to free Kino.
"Sure, I will," he said. "Well, you guys walk back on your own, I have something to do. See you later guys." And he dissapeared.
"What was that chakra that he showed when we fed Kino, and why does he use the same chakra when he dissapears?" Shora asked the others.

"How should I know?" Kino said, and Onaru shrugged.
"I'm sure he's hiding something," she said and scratched her chin. "And I'm going to find out what." Onaru and Kino rolled their eyes and gave eachother a glance that said: _Why does she even care?_




I know, Gaara is pretty different from his usual, quiet, calm selfe here. That's what makes it so funny to write.  If you guys like him that way, don't worry. He'll go back to normal soon enough.


----------



## tgun (Oct 8, 2007)

Apart from the short last chapter, still going strong, with little spelling / grammatical errors. Don't apologize for characters being 'OOC' -- it is your *fan*fiction, after all.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 9, 2007)

tgun said:


> Apart from the short last chapter, still going strong, with little spelling / grammatical errors. Don't apologize for characters being 'OOC' -- it is your *fan*fiction, after all.



It was a little short. That sealing explanation took less space then I thought.  My characters are OOC? I'm trying not to make them, please tell me if it seems like it.


----------



## tgun (Oct 9, 2007)

Tossino said:


> It was a little short. That sealing explanation took less space then I thought.  My characters are OOC? I'm trying not to make them, please tell me if it seems like it.



Ah, no, no, you misunderstand me.



			
				Tossino said:
			
		

> I know, Gaara is pretty different from his usual, quiet, calm selfe here. That's what makes it so funny to write. If you guys like him that way, don't worry. He'll go back to normal soon enough.



You have inadvertently stated that he has been OOC. However, I don't really believe in the being of a character being capable of being 'OOC'. You write the characters, you decide what they feel, what they think, etcetera. Therefore, they can't be out of character in your writings. ^^


----------



## Tossino (Oct 9, 2007)

tgun said:


> Ah, no, no, you misunderstand me.
> 
> 
> 
> You have inadvertently stated that he has been OOC. However, I don't really believe in the being of a character being capable of being 'OOC'. You write the characters, you decide what they feel, what they think, etcetera. Therefore, they can't be out of character in your writings. ^^



Oh, I see.  Haven't really gotten exactly what OOC means just yet.  Just a little part of it.


----------



## tgun (Oct 9, 2007)

OOC in a nutshell means 'out of character', which I find to be extremely vague, and mainly, a way to escape something, or to use as an excuse for something. Somewhat like 'plot-no-jutsu'. I don't believe in characters being 'OOC' or the such, but in my writings, I will always have a disclaimer stating how my characters will act, so I don't get all flame reviews when I post up my writings.

However, enough chit-chat! More chapters! -Ominous chomping sound- -Cracking of a whip- Yah!


----------



## Tossino (Oct 9, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 5*



tgun said:


> OOC in a nutshell means 'out of character', which I find to be extremely vague, and mainly, a way to escape something, or to use as an excuse for something. Somewhat like 'plot-no-jutsu'. I don't believe in characters being 'OOC' or the such, but in my writings, I will always have a disclaimer stating how my characters will act, so I don't get all flame reviews when I post up my writings.
> 
> However, enough chit-chat! More chapters! -Ominous chomping sound- -Cracking of a whip- Yah!



 I get it, and here it is. The next chapter. Didn't really turn out the way I wanted to.  Oh well, hopefully next chapter will. Enjoy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 5: “The first day as a Genin”*

Naruto appeared outside of the village, where a black haired man with a Mist forehead protector stood waiting for him.
“So, what have you find?” He asked the man.
“I’ve found one statue in the Hidden Village of Rain, and one at the border of Fire and Rice country. However, that statue is hard to discover. Why do you want to find them?”
“I have a feeling it will be useful, for some reason. See if you can find some more until next week. I would prefer if we didn’t need to go into the Hidden Rain.” The man shrugged.

“I’ll see what I can do, but it’s not an easy task you ask me to do.”
“I know. I really thank you for it.”
“Don’t you worry about it, it’s just enough to return my favour to you for saving my life.” The man turned around to walk away and said:
“I think there is something strange going on, just wanted to warn you.”
“I got it, thanks again.” The man raised his hand as a goodbye and sped off into the forest. _Something strange you say?_ Naruto frowned when he teleported himself back into the village.
Shikamaru appeared behind him.

“What was that about Naruto?” He asked as Naruto turned around to face his friend. Naruto smiled.
“Shikamaru, you find out too much for your own good. It was nothing you have to worry about.”
“Well, I don’t really worry about it, but Hokage-sama does.” Naruto raised an eyebrow. “It’s really too troublesome for me to try to figure out, but if she asks you, maybe you should tell her?” Naruto shook his head.
“You can tell her that it’s nothing to worry about, and that I’m doing it for a friend.” _Geez, that guy’s so troublesome all the time._
“Care to join me for some ramen?” Naruto asked him. Shikamaru shook his head.
“Sorry, no can do. That annoying Hokage gave me a very troublesome mission that I must get going on now. I’m waiting for my team. Geez, damn S-rank missions.” Naruto laughed, that was so like Shikamaru. Even though he completes the missions perfectly, he just can’t be positive about it.

“You have to change that attitude of yours Shikamaru,” he said to the lazyass in front of him. Shikamaru gave up a sigh.
“I am me, you are you. Nothing can change that.” Naruto laughed again. _His normal excuse, but a more reliable guy then him you can’t find._
“Whatever, see you when you get back Shikamaru.”
“Yeah, *if* I get back.”
“Quit joking around, of course you’ll get back,” Naruto said and pushed Shikamaru a little. “Well, I guess I’ll ask Hinata instead.” _Hinata? I thought he liked Sakura,_ Shikamaru thought. _Oh right, she’s with Sasuke now. Poor Naruto._

Kino, Shora and Onaru were walking into the barbeque to get something to eat. They were all very hungry. The only reason Shora spent time with them was because they were going to be a team and she thought that she might at least *try* to get along with them. They sat down at the table and decided to take an all you can eat barbeque.
“Then there is something else,” Shora said and Kino rolled his eyes again.
“Give up on that already, it’s just gonna be a waste of time,” he told her, but it was of no use.
“Did you see his eyes?” Onaru and Kino nodded. “Why were they red? What exactly is he?” None of them found an answer.

Hinata had time to go with Naruto to get some ramen this time. She was happy that he had asked her, but it made her upset he only asked her as a friend. But even if she tried, she never managed to tell him how she felt. When they got to the restaurant they saw Sakura and Sasuke sitting there. Naruto stopped for a moment. He hadn’t yet gotten used to the thought of Sakura being together with Sasuke.

“Is something wrong Naruto-kun?” Hinata asked and pushed her index fingers. Naruto shook his head.
“No, it’s nothing,” he said. “Come on. Hey, Sakura-chan, Sasuke!” He waved to them as they turned around.
“Oh, hi Naruto,” Sakura replied and Sasuke nod to him.
“So, Naruto, I’m curious, how did they do?” Sasuke asked him as he sat down. Naruto grinned.
“They passed.” Sakura and Sasuke widened their eyes.
“Your first team?”

“Yep, how about yours?” Sasuke shook his head.
“They didn’t get it, neither did Shikamaru’s. Neji’s did though.”
“Oh yeah, I forgot to ask him that when I came to get Hinata.”
“I’m surprised that you made them pass, considering they were probably the worst match up. What did you do?” Naruto laughed.
“Simple, I told them the truth.” Sasuke smiled and shook his head. He grabbed his best friend’s shoulder.
“Naruto, ever since I came back here, I’ve noticed you are truly a man who knows his words.”

_Flashback_

Naruto and Sasuke were standing outside of the part of the village that used to be the Uchihas. It was now completely empty and it was so quiet it made Naruto freeze inside. Sasuke remember the day when he came back here that day. It hadn’t changed a bit. The stores were still covered with planks and it hadn’t been cleaned up yet. The merchandise was still lying on the ground. Tears started to form in his eyes, but he shook it off.
“Are you okay Sasuke?” Naruto asked him and dragged him out of his memories.

“Yeah, I’m fine,” he answered. “Let’s go.” They walked into the empty street. Naruto glanced at Sasuke, who was lost in his memories. He remembered all the times he had walked these streets with his brother. How he always seemed so happy the way it was. But yet he killed them all. Itachi never gave him a decent answer for his actions, not even at the moment of his death. The only thing he told Sasuke before he killed him was that what he said on that day was true, that there was nothing else behind it.

Then they reached their destination, and the only place Sasuke feared to face, his old home. He stopped and looked over the house. It felt nostalgic to be back. He gave up a deep sigh, and thought how it would be if everyone was still alive. Naruto had stopped to wait for him. He knew this was important, and let his best friend take the time he needed. Sasuke dug deeper into his memories and he no longer saw Naruto standing in front of him, but his own mother and father, and his brother in the background.

After a few minutes he forced himself to return to reality, gathered his courage, and stepped inside. Naruto and Sasuke took off their sandals and walked into the house. Naruto was completely quiet and followed Sasuke as he walked through the house, remembering all his happy years there. Together with a brother who was wearing a big secret. 
Now that Sasuke had gotten his revenge, he couldn’t help but to wonder what Itachi actually felt all those years he lived here.

He would never understand it, but he felt that he wanted to. What was it that his brother hid all those years? Sasuke also had the feeling that Itachi didn’t really try to kill him when they fought. Did he feel some kind of pain he would never understand? Naruto looked at him trying to see any emotions in his eyes, and he wondered what his friend was thinking at the moment.

Then they reached the final room, where Sasuke had found his murdered parents and Itachi. He stopped in the middle of the room, where the white stripes that showed how his parents lied were still there. He fell down to his knees, and he could no longer keep away his tears.

Naruto stood behind him when the tears started to fall to the floor. Again Naruto waited as Sasuke mourned over his dead parents.
After a few minutes Sasuke felt a hand on his shoulder. He looked behind him and saw Naruto kneeling behind him. His eyes gave Sasuke an expression that Naruto felt his pain, and was sorry for him. His life was now right here, together with his best friend.

“It’s time to put this behind you Sasuke,” Naruto said to him. “You have other people now, other people to call your family. And I promise you, they will never disappear. I give you my word on that.” Sasuke smiled.
“I know Naruto, I know. Neither will they,” he said, preferring to his parents. “They will always be here.” He put his hand on his chest and stood up.
“Thank you, Naruto, for coming with me.”
“It’s the least I can do for you, brother.” He smiled. Sasuke understood what he meant. To Sasuke, Naruto was the brother he never had. He was different from Itachi, he cared for Sasuke and was worried about him. His true family was right in front of him, and they would never disappear.

_End of flashback_

When he came out of his thought he saw that Naruto had just ate two bowls of ramen. He let out a small laugh at his friend. Naruto glanced at him.
“What’s so funny?” Sasuke shook his head.
“Nothing at all, I just remembered how much you ate.” He took Sakura’s hand.
“Come sweetie, let’s go.” He kissed her cheek and they stood up. “I’ll see you tomorrow Naruto.” Naruto snorted as an answer, his mouth was full with ramen.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




_Next day_

“Arrgh! He said he would come in time,” Kino shouted out after they’d been waiting for an hour. “He’d better have a good reason.” He jumped when Naruto appeared in front of them, and Shora noticed that chakra again.
“Sorry I’m late, there was an important meeting with Tsunade-Obaa-chan.”
“Oh really? What kind of meeting?” Shora said.
“Well, it’s none of your business,” he said and smiled at her. “Well, I have out missions, so we can start right away.”

“What mission are we gonna do first?” Kino said with enthusiasm. “What, what, what?” _Oh, you’re not gonna like this young man._ He cleared his throat.
“This is funny, this is the exact mission I started with,” he said and scratched his head. “Retrieve the Feudal Lord’s wife’s lost cat Tora.”
“WHAT!? WHAT KIND OF MISSION IS THAT!?” Kino yelled. Shora hit him in the head.
“Idiot, don’t shout so loud!” Naruto gave up a sigh. 
“It’s a D-rank mission,” he answered. “All Genins start of with these. And it won’t change for a while, so get over it.” Kino snorted. “Fine!” He said.

“Okay then, we’ll take these wireless radars and search the surroundings after a grey cat with a ribbon on its left ear.” He didn’t look at the description when he said it; he knew what the cat looked like. He would like to just let it be, but a mission is a mission. _Poor cat, it needs a new owner._ He handed over wireless radios. 
“Contact me on this when you have the target. Then we’ll figure out a plan to catch it.”
“Why do we need a plan,” Onaru asked. “It’s just a cat.” Naruto gave up a high laugh.
“You don’t know this cat,” he said and wiped tears out of his eyes. “It’s a pro in running away. It will take you at least an hour to catch it.”
“Why is it a pro?” Shora asked.

“This cat has run away several times for over 6 years. It knows how to shake off ninjas.” He grinned. “Off you go.” And the sped off to the east.
“Hey Neji,” he said when he came walking behind him.
“Hello. What mission did they get?”
“To retrieve the lost cat Tora, if you can call it lost,” he answered with a laugh. “What about your team?” Neji jerked his head in the direction of an, at the moment, abandon home.
“They are cleaning it up so that someone can move in,” he said.
“I better get going,” Naruto said. Neji nodded and turned around to watch his team. Naruto looked at him for a few seconds and then walked down the street.

_One hour later_

“Naruto-sensei," he heard Kino’s voice in the radio, “we have discovered the target.” _About time,_ Naruto thought with a smile.
“Good, follow her. When she stops, hide yourself and capture her on my signal.”
“Got it,” all three answered. Naruto sat in a tree while watching Shino gather up bugs.
“Naruto,” Shino said as he covered one of the boxes, “what is it that you want?” Naruto jumped off the tree.
“What I told everyone this morning, about what I had been doing with the help of a Rain Ninja.” Shino faced him.
“You want me to send some bugs to the statues he found and see if they can sense any huge chakra inside of it.” Naruto nodded.

“I will help you, because that’s what friends do,” he said and walked away. Naruto scratched his head. _Why does he always say it that way?_ He asked himself. _Makes me believe he doesn’t really care about anyone. Even though he’s very reliable._
“Naruto-sensei, she has stopped, and she hasn’t noticed us yet," he heard Onaru say.
“Ok, this needs some planning,” Naruto told them. “You are not just going to jump on her, that wont work. It never does anymore. One of you sneaks behind her and the other two jumps out and let her notice you. She will think that her only escape is backwards. But she will fall into your trap.”

“What if she runs another direction,” Shora asked with doubt. Naruto smiled at her question.
“I know this cat, she won’t.” _He’d better be right,_ Shora said as she sneaked around behind the cat.
“I’m ready,” she said. Kino and Onaru responded.
“Ok, on my command… Take her!” Onaru and Kino jumped out from their hiding places, and Naruto was right, in her panic she jumped to the only escape path she saw at that moment. She jumped right into Shora’s arms. Shora started to pet the cat when she struggled against the ninja, until she started to calm down.

“Now, that’s a good little girl, right?” Shora said with a soft voice. Kino and Onaru glanced at eachother.
“What? I have a cat at home,” she told them. “This works better then your attack-and-hold method.” Kino started to laugh. He had never seen Shora this way, and now that he did he thought it was incredibly funny. Shora gave up a sigh. She kind of felt bad for him for being so stupid. _Well, at least he’s happy,_ she thought and continued to pet the cat as she started to walk and meet their sensei.

She hadn’t yet noticed it herself, but both Kino and Onaru had, she had changed after their survival training. She still thought she was much better then anyone else, but she didn’t really pushed them down like they thought she would. Naruto’s words had without Shora knowing changed her a little. She still didn’t like her team-mates, but she tried the best she could to stand it and work as well as possible with them. Kino and Onaru both wondered how long it would last.

When they had returned Tora and stood outside Naruto took out the mission list.
“Next missions are to clean the elder’s houses, walk dogs and cleaning up the swamp in the edge of the village,” he said, folded the paper and put it in his pocket. Kino started complaining. Naruto flicked his forehead.
“I’ve already explained this to you,” his sensei told him. “You need to gain experience. These missions help to increase your teamwork. When Tsunade-Obaa-chan thinks you’re ready, she’ll give you C-rank missions.” Kino muttered.

Naruto put his hand on the young ninjas shoulder.
“But it shouldn’t take all too long to make her recognize how skilled you guys are.” Kino looked up at Naruto, who was smiling. “You guys have better teamwork then I though you would, that’s what is the most important thing Konoha shinobis have.” 




Next chapter will hopefully come today, if I manage to finish it in time.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 9, 2007)

so *looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong!!!!* GOD !!! It was quite interesting though.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 9, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 6*

Why does people think this is long? Then you should read "The Golden Fox". *That's* long. But good. x''D
This is the next chapter. Hope you'll enjoy it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 6 “First C-rank mission?”*

_2 weeks after the end of last chapter._

“YOU STILL HAVEN’T DONE ANY WORK! GET UP!” Gaara heard in his dream and suddenly felt a shooting pain in his head. His dream vanished and he forced himself to open his eyes. Temari was standing over him with her fan raised, ready to hit her brother’s head again. Gaara looked up as she started to gather power for the blow. Gaara held up his hands.
“All right, all right, take it easy, I’m awake!” He yelled. Kankurou stood behind her tapping his foot in the floor. He shook his head.
“You slept yesterday, you slept today,” he said. “Seriously, you have been acting weird lately. Here we’ve been working our asses off trying to find a jutsu that can extract the Shukaku for you, and you do nothing.”

“I have been doing something,” Gaara said in an attempt to defend himself.
“Yes,” Temari answered, “that.” She pointed to a pile on the other side of the desk, which was only ¼ the size of the pile he had to work trough. She hit him in the head with the fan again.
“OUCH! You know, that really hurts!” Gaara complained. Temari grinned.
“I know,” she said.
“This is one of the reasons I want the Shukaku back, if I had him you wouldn’t be able to hit me.”
“If you had the Shukaku I wouldn’t need to,” she answered and swung her fan again, but this time Gaara ducked.

“Okay Temari, I think that’s enough now,” Kankurou said in an attempt to calm her down.
“No it’s not. This idiot brother of mine need to be hit a couple of more times before I’m satisfied.” Gaara had his hands up in defence.
“Temari, please calm down,” he begged, but she made another attempt to hit him. He ducked again. _Geez, how can I calm her down?_ Gaara asked himself when he avoided another blow of her huge fan. When she swung it again Gaara took the blow in his hands.
“Temari, it’s enough,” he said with a tone that told her he wouldn’t tolerate that. She raised an eyebrow.
“Oh, so you’re ordering me to stop now?”
“Yes, I am.”

“Temari, I think he’s serious,” Kankurou told his older sister. “Maybe you should stop.” Temari snorted, but put the fan on its resting place on her back. Gaara gave up a sigh.
“Thank you,” he said. “Since you have come back I guess you have found out something,” he said as he sat down on the chair and started to look at the papers on his desk. _So much work, it piles up surprisingly fast,_ he thought for himself.
“Yes, we did find a jutsu,” Kankurou said. “It was as you thought. We need nine people, who control his own element.”

“Thought it would be like that,” Gaara answered without looking up from the paper he was reading. He frowned and crumpled the paper. “It’s a bit weird when you think about it, considering that Akatsuki didn’t need to do that. Well, it must be because of Pein’s Rin’negan.” He took another paper from the pile. “I guess that you know how it works?” He looked at his siblings.
“Yes, it’s a surprisingly simple jutsu to be so high levelled.” Gaara smiled.
“Perfect, then I’ll send a letter to Konoha and ask for their aid in this,” Gaara said and stood up.
“Just wait a minute,” Temari said. “What about finding the location of the Shukaku?” Gaara let out a small laugh.

“That has already been taken care of,” he said when he opened the door. “And there’s a mission to you on the desk.” Temari and Kankurou glanced at each other and took up the paper Gaara left.
“So he’s sending us to go look for the guy that will handle the clay element?” Temari said.
“Looks like it,” Kankurou answered.

_Next day in Konoha_

”So the statue that hold the Bijuus are the one in the Rain Village, huh?” Naruto asked and scratched his chin.
“The bugs are sure about it,” Shino answered.
“Geez, like it couldn’t get worse then it already is.” He looked up. It was a day off for his team, so he had nothing to do. He put his hands on his waist and gave up a sigh. Suddenly Kiba came out of the forest and scared away a bug Shino tried to pick up.
“Kiba, I’ve told you not to interrupt my bug gathering.”
“Sorry Shino, but we can’t keep our eyes out for small bugs when we’re running,” Kiba answered.

“You don’t have to run where I am when I gather bugs.”
“I came here for Naruto; otherwise I wouldn’t have come here.” Naruto turned to face his friend.
“What is it then?” He asked with curiosity.
“I saw a messenger hawk from the sand just a few minutes ago. Maybe they’ve found something.”
“Really? Then let’s hurry to Tsunade-Obaa-chan. You feel like coming Shino?” Shino shook his head as Kiba took off towards the Hokage building.
“I’ve done my part already. I don’t do more then necessary.” Naruto shrugged and ran after Kiba.

They came into Tsunade’s office just when she read the letter. She looked up.
“Oh, Naruto, I was just going to call after you,” she said with a smile. “Read this.” She reached out the letter towards Naruto. He grabbed it and started to read. Kiba and Akamaru read it over his shoulder. When Naruto finished he grinned.
“So everything is done except gathering up those who will control the elements, huh?” Tsunade nodded. “He’s taken care of clay,” Naruto continued, “and we have wood, but what about sand? Without the Shukaku that’s…”

“That’s taken care of too,” Tsunade explained. “Otherwise he would have put that into consideration.” Naruto raised an eyebrow. “It’s not a common incident, but since the Shukaku was fused with Gaara before he was born, Gaara’s natural element is sand. But as I said, it’s not common, or you would’ve had fire if Gaara’s theory is right, and I think it is.”
“So the problem is snow then,” Naruto said. “I’ve only met one person with that bloodline limit, and that was Haku. I thought he was the last one.”
“That is the problem with the Mist Village, that the destroy clans. But there is one man left from that family. I know him, and he owes me one. All we have to do is find him. I’ve already replied Gaara’s message.”

“You sent after me for a reason right?” Naruto asked the old lady. She nodded.
“Team Kakashi, as well as Team 4, will go to the Mist Village and find this man. It is a C-rank mission possible of turning into A-rank.”
“Just wait a minute,” Kiba said. “You’re sending Naruto’s genin team there if it’s a possible A-rank?” Tsunade nodded.
“I do not doubt there skills. It was this mission I’ve been waiting for. You stated that they are highly skilled with teamwork, right Naruto?” He nodded.
“They would be able to defeat a highly skilled Chuunin if they worked together.”
“It was not a mistake to give them to you it seems,” she said and smiled. Kiba shrugged.
“However,” Tsunade said with a serious face, “you cannot be noticed by the village. It must be a secret that you’re searching for a bloodline limit user. You understand that, right Naruto?”
“Of course.”

“Since Kiba and Akamaru have nothing to do, they’re coming with you for their sense of smell. You are going to give this note to him, and take him back here. His name is Hamero Hutaku, but be careful when you ask around for him. The village is not very fond of him.”
“That’s why it can turn into A-rank, right?” Kiba asked. Tsunade nodded.

“That’s not everything, but you know what the mist thinks of the bloodline limit families. Naruto and Kiba, you inform Team 4 and the rest of Team Kakashi and leave as fast as possible tomorrow.” Kiba and Naruto walked out of the office.
“Okay Kiba, where are they?” Naruto asked. Kiba grinned.
“Follow me; Sasuke, Sakura and Sai are at Ichiraku ramen, again.”
“And my team?”
“Surprisingly, they are near the waterfall all three of them. Working on their teamwork again?” Naruto shrugged.
“It’s possible, they do that often. Or maybe they’re just trying to get along as usual. You go to Sasuke and company, and I inform my team.” Kiba nodded.
When they reached the end of the stairs they separated.

Shora, Kino and Onaru were sitting on a tree near the waterfall. They had been working on their teamwork by keeping each other from falling into the river, but Kino insisted not to get any help, so he was the only one that was wet.
“Seriously Kino,” Onaru said, “you have to understand you can’t do anything alone. How long will it take for you to get that?” Kino snorted.
“I won’t accept any help from *her*.” Shora sighed.
“Kino, I accept help from you,” she told him, he was just annoying her even more as time passed by. “You can’t do anything on your own. Not at your level.”

“Okay, I’m tired of you tracking down on me. I’m going to prove right here, right now, that I’m stronger then you.” Shora rolled her eyes.
“Fine, if you really want to,” she said and jumped down.
“That’s not necessary,” Naruto said when he came out from behind the tree. “You don’t need to prove anything right now. Kino, Shora is stronger then you right now, just accept that.” Kino got more and more angry. _He’s always on her side, what kind of sensei is he?” He thought with anger.
“Now calm down, I have great news for you guys. Something you’ve been waiting for Kino.” When he heard his name he lowered the fist he raised to try and punch his sensei.
“What I’ve been waiting for?” Naruto grinned.
“A C-rank mission.” Kino’s face changed from confusion to excitement. “And it’s possible to turn into A-rank.” Kino got even more excited.
“Wait just a minute,” Onaru said and held up his hands. “Are you sure we are ready for an A-rank mission?” _


----------



## Tossino (Oct 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




“Tsunade-Obaa-chan stated herself that she believe you can,” Naruto said to calm him.
“Hokage-sama herself did?” Naruto nodded.
“With your teamwork you can defeat a skilled Chuunin.” Onaru and Shora glanced at each other.
“That’s right! We’re great.” Kino shouted and shook his fist in the air.
“However you will need to accept help from your team mates Kino,” Naruto said. Kino stopped his celebrating.

“Never!” He turned his back on Naruto.
“Then, no mission for you,” his sensei said. He turned around again.
“Fine, if that’s what it takes to do an exciting mission.” Kino gave up a deep sigh and glowed on Shora, who didn’t pay any attention to him.
“So what’s the mission and when are we leaving?” She asked without real interest.

“We’re going to the Mist Village in secret to look for a man with a bloodline limit. Tsunade-Obaa-chan knows him, so getting him to come with us won’t be a problem. The problem is finding him. The Village is not very fond of him, so we need to find someone that is his friend. He’s probably keeping to himself. The Mist Village kills everyone with a bloodline limit out of fear. Everyone hates those people.” Shora could sense compassion in his voice. _Why does he seem to feel so bad for those people?_ She asked herself.
“We’re leaving tomorrow at 6.00 am with my team.”
“You mean we’re not going on our own?” Kino asked, disappointed.
“No, Team Kakashi and Kiba will come too. Make sure you have everything ready tomorrow.” He said and disappeared.

_Next morning_

Kino, Shora and Onaru sat on the top of the gate waiting for the rest of the group to arrive. First to arrive were Kiba and Akamaru. Shora snorted.
“Why does it have to be them?” She asked without bothering to hide how annoyed he was. Kiba called them down. They jumped off.
“Why we came?” He said with a grin. _He heard that?_ Shora thought, even more annoyed. “Because of my sense of smell,” he told her. “Mine is better then a nin-dog, in case you didn’t know.” Shora widened her eyes. _Better then a dog? Is that possible?_ Both Onaru and Shora thought. Kino didn’t pay any attention.

“HEY GUYS!” Naruto shouted and waved. “Looks like everyone is here.” Shora noticed the man next to Naruto and she blushed a little. _He’s cute._ She then noticed the Uchiha crest on his arm. _Naruto has Uchiha Sasuke on his team?_ And she noticed he was holding Sakura’s hand. Shora new who it was, one of the best medic nins in Konoha. She snorted. Sasuke spoke:

“Okay, everyone follow my lead. We’re going to look like travellers when we enter the Water Country. I have clothes for you genins with me. We are going to change when we are two kilometres from the border.” Sasuke took the lead and they walked out of the village. 




Comment please.


----------



## tgun (Oct 9, 2007)

Sasuke is usually written as more of a dark character, so it's good to see a change. I like the hint of NaruHina, but I don't want this to be rushed, like the (one million, billion, huge number here...) fanfictions about them which have them go from not talking, to kissing withing a few seconds.

Also; you should proofread your chapters before you post them. I'd be happy too, as sometimes you used 'Kino' instead of 'Shino' -- other little things like that that could confuse someone.

Oh, one last thing [edit]; try and move your text into shorter paragraphs, and separate them by a line, please. I don't have the best attention span -- it's borderline on ADD, but I can focus myself. It's hard when I see a large wall of text, because it just makes me not want to read it all.

Overall though, good chapter(s)!


----------



## Tossino (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, NaruHina is going to go slow.  I've mixed Kino and Shino? I'm not so sure about that... Maybe I should read the chapters again. 
Now, fixed. 
I'm also going to seperate the text a little to make it easier to read. It helped actually. I feel that it's a lot more comfortable to read now.  Just a question. What's ADD?  I'm not from an english speaking country so I don't know some shortenings. x''D


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 10, 2007)

I have this saved onto my comp.

I will read it when I am at my Graphic Design class.  Until then, you better hope you did a great job at it.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 10, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 7*

I know it took longer then the other chapters, but here it is, chapter 7. The group enter the Hidden Mist. Enjoy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 7: ?The Hidden Village of Mist?*

As they walked the road towards the Water Country Shora talked a whole lot to Sasuke. Kino talked with Akamaru, he found it really funny to talk to a dog, and Onaru was walking quietly at the side. Under the short times Shora didn?t talk to Sasuke, Naruto and Kiba discussed plans with him. And when Shora didn?t talk to Sasuke, she talked to Sakura. Sai had his sketchpad up and painted parts of the surroundings. He sometimes fell behind the group, but it was normal for him to do so.

When they had been walking to the night they were just a few kilometres from the border. Sasuke held up his hand and ordered them to stop.
?We?re going to set up a camp in the glade in that direction,? he said and started to walk there. ?I would appreciate if you tried not to get noticed by someone, I would like us to keep a low profile. When the camp is set up, we stay there until sunrise tomorrow; I want everyone to be awake then.? He stopped and put down his backpack, followed by the others.
?Naruto, put the tent up,? Sasuke said and lay it down flat on the ground. Naruto grinned.

?No problem,? Kino, Shora and Onaru all wondered what he was going to do. Naruto formed some handseals, lifted his hands and released chakra. Kino whistled and Onaru widened his eyes. Shora didn?t really bother what was happening. The chakra released from Naruto?s hands snuck under the tent and lifted it up. Sasuke, Sai, Kiba and Sakura quickly put pales in the corners to keep it down. With Naruto still blowing wind into it they put in the lodgement and Naruto took down his hands. Onaru had his mouth open in surprise. When he noticed that he quickly closed it.
?That,? he said and pointed, ?was the most? Awesome way of putting up a tent I?ve ever seen. And the fastest.? Naruto laughed.
?So that?s why you chose a place away from the road?? Shora asked. Naruto shrugged.

?Not really,? Sasuke answered her. ?It?s mostly because we?re not allowed to go in to the village without a good reason. That?s why I came too. We have to get past the guards at the village gates somehow. So if someone, by chance, would come on this road from the Mist Village during night, they won?t notice us.?
?Oh, I see.? Kino glanced at her. _You like that Uchiha don?t you, you little hag?_ Kino asked her in his mind. Shora looked at his accusing face and lifted an eyebrow, as she simply asked him: ?What?? Akamaru went into the forest to get some fire wood when the others got inside the tent.

When he came back the Rookies had laid down to sleep. The white dog placed the wood in a pile in the middle of the tent. Sasuke lightened it with a fire jutsu. The Jounins waited until the Rookies had fallen asleep before Sasuke put up a map.
?The Mist Village is highly guarded for many reasons,? he said, ?so sneaking in is not an option. That?s what I?m going to use the Sharingan for. We?re going to walk in through this gate,? he said and pointed on the south gate of village. ?That way it won?t look like we?re coming from the Fire Country. We?re going to look like normal traveller, as I stated this morning, and try to not wake up suspicions. That we can?t show that we are ninjas can be a problem.?

?Because the Mist Village is filled with petty thieves, right?? Naruto asked. Sasuke nodded.
?The Rookies are going to get a different mission then us, I will tell you tomorrow about that Naruto, so the best would be if Akamaru went with them. We can?t do any moves that can blow our cover, but a dog can always bite. If we would get caught in a situation like that I?m sure we would find a way out of it. Asking around about Hamero Hutaku can be the dangerous part, so we will do it without the Rookies. However, there is a problem.?
?A problem?? Akamaru asked. ?What do you mean??

?The Mist Village is known for gathering information about other village?s Jounins. It is possible that they have information on us in the Bingo Book. If the situation is really bad, they know what we look like. It?s not like a group of the best Jounins in Konoha can stay low that easily. In the worst case, we might need to use henge. And that burns chakra. I?m not really worried about Naruto, but the rest of us don?t have the same amount of chakra as he do. And in case it would lead to a fight, we will need all our chakra. We need to make ourselves look as different as possible, without wasting chakra.? Naruto scratched his chin, and then dragged his hand over the whiskers. He then started to grin.

?There?s no reason to worry about that,? he said and everyone looked at him. ?Shinobis doesn?t pay attention to normal travellers. They?ve never done, never will do.?
?How can you be so sure about that?? Sakura asked him with curiosity.
?We don?t,? Naruto said shortly. ?Why would they? Haven?t you noticed that everyone who walks in looking like a ninja, you always wonder who that might be. But if the person looks like a traveller, no one pay attention to that guy.? Sasuke frowned.
?You have a point there,? he said. ?It?s settled then. Now we should get some rest.? He folded the map and put it inside the Konoha Vest. All the Jounins lay down on their beds and fell asleep. Akamaru stayed up keeping guard.

_Next morning at the village gate_

Two Mist Jounins stood at the gate, incredibly bored. There were never anything to do during the watch, and they weren?t far from falling asleep when the Konoha group was seen on the road. The jounins actually hoped they didn?t have any permission to come here so that they would get something to do. As the group came closer one of the guards thought their faces looked a bit familiar. Naruto and the others stopped. Sasuke walked to the front.
?You have any permission?? One of the Jounins asked them. Sasuke smiled.
?I?m afraid we don?t, but perhaps this works for you,? he said and activated the Sharingan. He hypnotised the Jounins to make them think that they had permission and then deactivated the Sharingan.
?You can pass,? the left Jounin said and they moved out of the group?s way. Sakura smiled as she walked by.
?Thank you,? she said. When they came in to the village Shora gasped. The mist village had a bad leader. It was magnificent, but most families lived in poverty, and many children lived on the streets.

?The Mizukage is selfish,? Naruto told her. ?He pretends that he doesn?t see the poverty the families live in and takes the money for himself, but this last year he?s been spending it on making the village?s army forces more skilled and powerful, and try to increase the numbers.?
?That?s horrible,? Shora cried out. Naruto nodded in agreement. The group stopped. Naruto faced his team.
?We?re going to split up here,? he told them.
?What? Why?? Kino asked, obviously upset. ?We?re not going to do anything??
?You think we would bring you if you weren?t going to do anything?? Sai said. Kino made a confused look.
?You are going to do an own mission,? Naruto told the young ninja, and made Kino?s eyes sparkle.
?What, what, what? What kind of mission??

?Not so load Kino,? Naruto said. ?You are going to keep an eye on some shinobis from here and see if the mention Hamero Hutaku. And if they by chance mention where he is, Akamaru will be able to take you to us. Then we?ll go there immediately. And try not to stand out too much. Nobody knows we?re here.? Kino shrugged and started to walk away with Akamaru. Naruto called the others over.
?Keep an eye on him,? he told them, ?so that he doesn?t do anything that stands out.? Shora and Onaru nodded. ?Now that that?s taken care off,? he then said when the Rookies strode away, ?let?s gather some information. Any plans Sasuke?? Naruto said as he turned around, to find Sakura and Sasuke kissing. _Oh, but please,_ he thought and gave up a sigh. Sai could barely keep himself from laughing when he saw Naruto?s face. Naruto cleared his throat. Sasuke and Sakura separated.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




“Thank you,” Naruto said, “I know you didn’t think I was looking, but would you *please* stop doing that in front of me?” Sakura blushed, and Sasuke thought: _Just because you want to be together with Sakura, idiot._
“Yes, I do have a plan,” he said. “I think the best source would be the bars, but we have to keep our eye out for thieves and get ready to pay a little bounty for the information. We’re going to split up in two groups and go to different places. Naruto, you’re with Kiba and Sai,” _Of course,_ Naruto thought. “And I’m with Sakura. We’ll meet here at noon, even if we didn’t find out anything, so that we can have some lunch.”

“Ero-sennin used to be good at this stuff,” Naruto said when they separated, “and he had this ability to make it enjoyable at the same time.” Sai laughed.
“I see what you mean Naruto.”
“Hey what’s wrong Kiba?” Naruto said and looked at his friend. “You seem a little down.”
“I haven’t been without Akamaru for really long,” he answered. “It feels like something’s missing.”
“I understand what you mean,” Naruto said and patted Kiba’s back. “But sheer up, you’ll see him again.”
“I know, but still.” Naruto stopped to think about something. They had walked in to an empty ally as a shortcut, and Naruto got a funny idea. Kiba stopped and turned around.
“Naruto, what are you doing?” He asked, a bit curious. Naruto grinned.
“I’m going to cheer you up,” he answered. Kiba raised an eyebrow. Naruto looked in every direction and tried to sense nearby chakra, but couldn’t find any. He put together his hands in a seal.
“Hey, you’re not going to…?” Kiba said.
“Henge!” Naruto said, quietly, and transformed into the same version of the Hokage he did at the academy, when he hadn’t yet grasped that jutsu. Kiba couldn’t keep it in; he burst out a loud laughter. Sai started to laugh too. Naruto transformed back.
“I knew that would work.” The few people that heard that laughter turned around with a curious look on their faces, but returned to what they were doing after a few seconds.

The Rookies and Akamaru had been cautiously following a member of the Water Country’s council, hoping that he would mention something about Hutaku when Kino felt a hand on his shoulder. He stopped, and so did Shora and Onaru. They faced a really tall, well-built man with black hair. Akamaru whispered to Shora:
“That guy is not alone, if I need to attack him, we run when I’m done.” She nodded. The man spoke.
“It’s not good for kids like you to walk alone on the streets,” he said. “Let me help you a little.”
“Thanks for the offer,” Shora said, “but our dog here is enough protection. Right, Akamaru?” And with those words the white dog jumped forward and bit the big man in his crunch. He howled of pain, and like it was a signal twenty other men jumped out from roofs and alleys.

Shora and Onaru grabbed Kino’s, who was about to challenge them, arms and ran away. To go faster they jumped up on Akamaru, who was faster then them, and ran through the streets. They pushed away anything and anyone that got in their way, even if Akamaru tried not to. He even jumped over a short, old lady to avoid hitting her, which nearly made the Rookies fall off. However, the gang was a little too big and they managed to surround the group.
“Any plan?” Shora said anxiously.
“I’m thinking, I’m thinking,” Onaru said.
“Let’s just fight them!” Kino shouted and made an attempt to jump off.
“Kino, no!” Shora said and grabbed him. “We’re not supposed to do anything suspicious remember?” Kino snorted and stopped fighting back. Akamaru desperately searched for a way out. He couldn’t find any.
“This is bad,” Shora said. “I hate that I can’t *do* anything. And we have a river in the back too. Damn it!”

“You’re a persistent bunch of brats,” the big man said. “That bite really hurt.” Akamaru growled. The man laughed, and a skinny brown haired man with a sword spoke.
“That big dog can’t do anything now,” he said. Onaru was starting to become desperate. No matter how much he thought he couldn’t find a way out of there, neither could Shora. If they didn’t found out something soon they had to reveal who they were. Akamaru was just starting to gather up some power to burst out of the ring the gang made when one of the Mist kunoichis suddenly appeared in front of them.
“Suiton: Suiryuudan no jutsu!” She shouted and the water from the river blasted away the gang into the walls on their sides or ten metres away on the hard ground. Kino and Onaru had their mouths open in shock. Shora gave up a sigh in relief. The kunoichi turned to face them.

“Are you all right?” She asked them. The nodded and jumped off Akamaru that, who didn’t like to do it, acted like a normal dog and jumped on her, licking her face. She gave up a laugh, slowly pushed the dog away and stood up. She turned to the gang.
“If you ever touch innocent travellers like this again, you won’t get away so easily,” she said and glowed at them. “You hooligans are a disgrace to this village.” The gang muttered and walked away.
“Who are you, lady?” Kino said when she turned around to them again. She smiled.
“You can just call me Shoraku. What about you?” Kino put his hand on the chest
“I’m Kino, and this is Onaru and Shora,” he said and pointed on his other team mates.
“Nice to meet you. What are you doing in this village? It’s not the best place for travellers.”

Shora rolled her eyes.
“We’ve noticed that, and our business is private.” Shoraku frowned.
“Sure, whatever suits you guys,” she said and started to walk away. Akamaru called Shora closer.
“Hey, she might actually be someone we can trust,” the dog said.
“Really? Are you sure?” Onaru and Kino had leaned closer to hear what they were talking about. Akamaru nodded.
“We should give it a chance, she might know Hutaku if we’re lucky.” Shora gave up a sigh.
“Since you’re a nin-dog, I trust your judgement,” she said and then shouted to the kunoichi: “WAIT!” Shoraku stopped and the Rookies ran up to her.
“What is it?” She asked them when they stopped.
“You look like you are someone we can trust. Akamaru here says we should tell you, since you might be able to help.” 




Hope you liked it. Comment please.


----------



## tgun (Oct 10, 2007)

I like where this is going, but to me, some of it seemed a bit fast paced. However, that can never be a bad thing in times where nothing his happening. Also, don't worry when people complain about length. I have read 'The Golden Fox' and other things -- if they think this is long, they truly don't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe a bit fast paced, but I'm trying not to bore people.  I have to admit, The Golden Fox I think is going a bit too slow, even though I like it. I'm trying to make this faster. x'D


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 11, 2007)

Sweet fanfic. I really like how the story line is going even though there's the occasional grammar mistake. But nothing that can hurt the story!


----------



## Tossino (Oct 12, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 8*

Yeah, I know. My grammar is not the best, and I make mistakes. Seems like those people who comment likes it. It warms my heart. I'll put in more heart to it I think, since you seem to like it.
I have been a little busy so I haven't had time to write the next chapter, but I will start on it now. It will either come in a few hours, or tonight (with the time down there), we'll see.
Hmmm. It did take a lot longer then I thought. This chapter nearly killed me.  Hope you'll like it, I had to think a lot for some strange reason. And still it became pretty short I think.  Oh well. Here it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 8: ”Help decided by faith”*

Sakura and Sasuke walked in to a bar in the far east of the village, just by the wall. They sat down in front of the owner. He was cleaning a glass. The bar looked poor, the furnitures were bad and looked like they could fall apart at any moment. Sakura also noticed that the towel he used to clean the glass wasn’t something you could call clean, althought it wasn’t that dirty. The prices were surprisingly low and were evidence that no one in the village was really whealthy. Sasuke looked around, the bar was nearly empty. _Good,_ he thought and leaned over to talk to the owner.
“I don’t like to take things slow,” he said, “so I’m going to get straight to the point. Do you know someone named Hamero Hutaku?” The man stopped in his cleaning and stared at Sasuke, who raised an eyebrow.
“It would be smart of you not to mention that name in this village,” the man said so quiet that Sasuke barely heard him. “His name is forbidden to be mentioned. Why are you looking for him?” Sasuke shrugged.
“It’s for a friend. Do you know where he is?” The man shook his head.
“As for as I know, not even the Mizukage do. You should give up. If you ask the wrong person, you could get tossed in jail.” Sasuke gave up a sigh. It looked like this mission was going to get harder then they thought. He closed his eyes deep in thoughts. Sakura ordered something to drink for them.

After a few minutes Sasuke opened his eyes again. He looked into the bar owners eyes and activated the Sharingan. He wanted to make sure that the man really didn’t know where Hutaku was, and he found out he didn’t lie about anything. He drank up the water Sakura ordered and stood up.
“We’re leaving. I want to talk to the others.” He grabbed Sakura’s hand and hurried out.
“Why are we in such a hurry?” She asked him curiously.
“He said that if you ask the wrong person you can get tossed in jail,” Sasuke answered. “We need to find Naruto.” Sakura nodded and they picked up the pace. _Damn it,_ Sasuke thought. _If only we had Akamaru._

Naruto and the others had been walking the streets for quite a while. None of them really had any interest in bars so they searched for something else. Naruto made small marks on some places in case Sasuke and Sakura had to find them. He just had this strange feeling that they would need to. Sai painted the village in his own impression of it, and if you looked at it you got really downcast, so Naruto and Kiba paid no attention to his painting. Then Naruto spotted a small stand were you could get some sweets. He stopped and pointed as he grinned. Kiba nodded and Sai put away his sketchpad. They were just about to go inside when they heard Sasuke.

“Hey, Na...” He didn’t say the whole name. _That was close,_ he thought. “Come over here.” Naruto sighed. _What does he want now?_ He asked himself, a little annoyed. Kiba and Sai grabbed Naruto’s arms and pulled him over to Sasuke.
“What is it?” Kiba asked. Sasuke lowered his voice.
“I just asked someone that owned a bar if he knew Hutaku,” he said. “He said we shouldn’t ask around about him. If you ask the wrong person, you can get tossed in jail.” Kiba and Sai widened their eyes.
“Why?” Naruto asked. Sasuke shrugged.
“He didn’t say that, but we shouldn’t take the risk. We have to rely on the Rookies.” Naruto swore. “However,” Sasuke continued, “he also said that no one knew where you could find him. Maybe you just can’t find him.” Naruto widened his eyes. _No way, there has to be someone,_ he thought in frustration.

_Back with the Rookies_

“You want to tell me everything?” Shoraku said and raised an eyebrow. The Rookies nodded. She looked at the dog.
“Akamaru, huh? The dog of the feared tracker Inuzuka Kiba.”
“Feared?” Akamaru said, a bit surprised “So he’s feared here? Interesting.” Shoraku smiled a little.
“If this is Akamaru, I’m guessing you are Konoha ninja, right?”
“Yes, we are,” Shora said. “We’re here on a mission to find a man named Hamero Hutaku. But since we’re just Rookies, we didn’t get much information.”
“Hamero Hutaku? How do you know about him?”
“Hokage-sama just want him to come to our village for some reason,” Shora said and shrugged. “If you want more information, we can always go to the others.”
“Listen, I can help you. Just lead me to the others and we’ll go out of this village. It’s not safe here for Konoha shinobi, they might as well notice you soon. Hurry!” Akamaru told the Rookies to jump on him. He searched for a familiar smell.
“This way,” he said and ran towards his owner. Shoraku followed close behind.

Naruto and the others were discussing what to do when they heard a bark. Kiba glanced backwords and grinned. Akamaru slowed down and Kiba hugged him.
“It’s amazing how much you can miss your best friend,” he said, overjoyed. Sasuke noticed Shoraku.
“Who did you guys meet?” He asked and glowed at her.
“This is a Mist Village Jounin who saved us before,” Shora explained. “From a gang of thieves. We could’ve gotten out ourselves, but we’re here in secret, right?” Shoraku waved a little.
“So you’re Kiba? You’re well known around here.” Kiba stood up with a raised eyebrow. Sasuke sighed.
“I told you guys to just follow shinobi around, not talk to them.” Kino lost his temper, that he had been trying to keep in for a long time. What Sasuke said made it flow over the edge.
“At least ask before you say...” Naruto put his hand over Kino’s mouth.
“No need to loose your temper, little guy,” he said. Onaru started to explain.
“We didn’t plan to, but Akamaru said that she might be someone to trust. Shora decided that since he’s a highly skilled nin-dog, we can trust his judgement.” Sasuke glanced at Akamaru, who nodded.
“Fine then,” Sasuke said and shrugged.
“We should get out of her,” Shoraku said. “You guys aren’t really unknown.” Sakura nodded.
“That’s what we thought,” she said. “Maybe it won’t take long until somebody notice us.” Shoraku asked them to follow her out of the village, since she was supposed to go on a mission today anyway.

Shoraku and the others walked past the guards at the gate after they had eaten at noon. They stopped Horaku.
“Why are you leading travellers out of the village?” He asked. “And I have a strange feeling I’ve seen them before.” Naruto grinned at Sasuke, who answered with a small smile.
“I’m going out on my mission right now,” she answered. “I don’t see any problems with them following me. They’re done with their business here and are going back to there village. Do you mind that I help them?” She glowed at the guard. He backed off a little.
“No, not at all.” He scratched the back of his head. “You just go ahead.” Sasuke raised an eyebrow. _Do they fear her?_ He asked himself, but he didn’t say anything. They followed Shoraku.

She stopped when they were out of the guards sight.
“Ironically, my mission is to kill Inuzuka Kiba.”
“What the hell?” Kiba yelled and put his guard up. Akamaru growled and Sasuke drew his sword. Shoraku laughed
“Don’t worry,” she said. “I don’t want to. I never planned to either. It’s so unnecessery when we’re at peace.” Kiba sighed in relief and Akamaru got quiet. But Sasuke glowed at her.
“How can we trust that?” He asked with an accusing tone. “It’s not like a Jounin is stupid enough to attack this many at the same time.”

Shoraku just stood there and shook her head.
“You’re jumping to conclusions,” she said calmly. “I know this man Hutaku. I can help you find him. I’m the only one who can help you.” Sasuke still didn’t trust her. Naruto stepped in front of her.
“Naruto,” Sasuke said, “move away.” Naruto shook his head.
“Listen Sasuke,” he said. “She is our only option right now. It’s like faith brought her to us. I promised Gaara to help him, and you know I don’t go back on my word. This might be our only chance to find the last person from the Hamero clan.” Sasuke looked like he was being pulled between logic and trust, but he realised that Naruto was right. He put back his sword on the back and gave up a sigh.
“Fine,” he said. “But I’m watching you.” He pointed at Shoraku, who shrugged.

“Why are you looking for him? You said that you promised to help Gaara. He’s the Kazekage, right?” Naruto nodded and faced the kunoichi.
“We need someone that can control snow, to get back the Ichibi that has belonged to the sand for centuries,” Sakura explained. “Gaara-kun said in a letter he sent Master Tsunade that if another village get their hands on the Ichibi, the Sand is done for.” Shoraku nodded.
“That is true. Unfortanatly you are a bit late.”
“Late for what?” Naruto asked with worry.
“The Mizukage has already found out about the Shukaku. He’s looking for this man too.” Naruto couldn’t help that he swore. Sasuke noted she didn’t end Mizukage with sama, which meant she had no respect for him. And that was a good sign 
“I overheard a conversation between the Mizukage and the best Jounin in the village, Houkaku, a few weeks ago,” she continued.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




_Flashback_

Shoraku was on her way to knock on the Mizukage’s office door when she heard him mention the Shukaku.
“I didn’t find out until now,” he said, “but a reliable source told me that a few weeks before Akatsuki was defeated they extracted the Shukaku out of the Hidden Sand’s Kazekage. As you know the Kazekage is still alive, but that was thanks to the Sand’s elder Chiyo. That source also told me the location where the Shukaku is sealed, but there is a problem. We need to find Hamero Hutaku in order to take control over the Shukaku ourselves.”
“So you’re giving me the mission to find this man?” Houkaku asked.
“That’s right. It won’t be easy though. He has stayed hidden for over twenty years. As for as I know, nobody knows where he is. But failure is not an option. If we find the Shukaku and make our own Jinchuuriki we can destroy the Sand Village with minimum effort.” Shoraku thought that was enough to hear, and she knocked on the door.

_End of flashback_

Naruto clinched his fist.
“I informed Hutaku about this, and he’s been moving around a little since.” She finished. 
“How can you know him?” Kiba asked. _The Kazekage?_ Shora thought. _They are doing all this for the Kazekage? Seriously, Konoha cares too much about others. Hokage-sama should worry more about our village._
“I don’t have the same abilities as him,” Shoraku answered Kiba, “but he’s my father.” Everyone dropped their jaw. “I’ve hidden that fact by changing my clan name. But I’ve always been my father’s source in this village. I would’ve left this village a long time ago if he didn’t need me. I hate the Mist Village and anything that has to do with it.” Naruto glanced at Sasuke, who rolled his eyes like he was saying: “Fine. I guess we have to trust her.” Naruto grinned.
“Why don’t you come with us back to Konoha?” He asked Shoraku, who widened her eyes. “If your father comes with us, he won’t need you in the Mist anymore.”

When he said that she realised it was true, and she felt relieved. She had been in Konoha once, and she loved that village. The thought that she might be able to live there filled her with joy. She smiled.
“Can I really do that?” She asked without hiding her happiness. “Do Konoha just accept new shinobi like that?” Naruto shrugged.
“Tsunade-Obaa-chan hasn’t had anything against that before. But we really need to find your father.” _Oh, right,_ she thought. She had forgotten that for a moment. She nodded.
“Follow me.” The Konoha ninjas took off their traveller clothes. The Rookies then sat up on Akamaru before they sped off into the forest.

Houtaku, who had managed to hide his smell even for Kiba, had been watching them. He grinned.
“I knew I had seen the faces of those “travellers” before,” he said to himself. “And who thought that you, Shoraku, could be Hutaku’s daughter. Looks like this is my lucky day. I get the chance to kill five of Konoha’s most skilled young Jounins on one mission. And not only that, one of them is the last of Konoha’s most feared clan, Uchiha Sasuke.”

_Near the Hidden Village of Rock_

Kankurou and Temari stood on the road looking at the gate into the Rock Village. They had gotten there surprisingly fast. They didn’t understand how they managed to do that. Temari had been in deep thoughts the whole jorney and Kankurou had a hard time to discuss what they would tell the leader of Deidara’s clan, Kakumoto, named after the tailed beast, Kaku, that use clay. Kankurou started to walk towards the gate and dragged Temari back to reality. She shook her head and walked after him.

They entered the village. They didn’t have to sneak in, since this village was different from the Mist. They didn’t fear people with advanced bloodline limits the same way the Mist did. Kankurou looked around.
“A huge building with the sign for “clay” on the roof,” he said to himself. He then noticed it. It was the biggest building after the Tsuchikage building. He pointed at it. Temari nodded and they started to walk towards it. 




Ok, it wasn't *that* short.  Comment!


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet. So a new bad guy has been revealed. So is he stronger than Naruto and Sasuke or on par with them?


----------



## tgun (Oct 14, 2007)

Loving the chapter, but don't give away the new strangers skill yet! Don't listen to chidoriblade! RUUUUN!

Kidding, i'm also wondering, but hey, suspense is part of a good story.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 14, 2007)

Chidoriblade said:


> Sweet. So a new bad guy has been revealed. So is he stronger than Naruto and Sasuke or on par with them?



I'm not telling! 

Just a little peek on his skills. x''D I gotta figure out some jutsus for him.  This should be interesting. I never plan ahead the stories. I like to write what comes out of my head at the moment. It works.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 14, 2007)

Tossino said:


> I'm not telling!
> 
> Just a little peek on his skills. x''D I gotta figure out some jutsus for him.  This should be interesting. I never plan ahead the stories. I like to write what comes out of my head at the moment. It works.



That's what most people do. And it works most of the time. Most of the time...


----------



## Tossino (Oct 14, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 9*

It seems to work for me.  I really enjoyed writing this chapter.  Hope it's as good as I think it is. Enjoy people. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 9 “The Kakumoto clan”*

Temari and Kankurou reached the high building. Around it were smaller buildings with the clans crest on. The streets weren’t very busy. After what Temari and Kankurou knew the Kakumoto clan was the biggest clan in the Rock Village. They’d expected more people in the clan’s part of the village. But the information they had was old. _Something must’ve happened with the clan,_ Temari thought.
“In this building the most important people in the clan live,” Kankurou said. “Wonder if D...” Temari put her hand over her brother’s mouth.
“I don’t think you should mention his name here,” she whispered to him. “I know what you were gonna say anyway, so please be quiet.” Kankurou shrugged and knocked on the door.

A teen girl opened the door. She looked at the forehead protectors and raised an eyebrow.
“Yes, what do you want?” She asked politely, but Kankurou noticed the irony in her voice.
“We would like to speak to the head of this clan, if you don’t mind,” Temari answered with a smile. The girl backed off and let them come in.
“Father, some Sand shinobis are here to see you,” she shouted and walked in through a door on the wall to the left. A tall man with blond hair that went to the shoulders came down from the floor above. He looked a lot like Deidara, Kankurou noted. On his forehead he had a Rock Village forehead protector. He wore a Rock Village Jounin vest over a black T-shirt. The clan’s crest was on his right outer thigh. He looked on the door his daughter dissapeared through.
“I’m sorry if she’s acting rude,” he said. “She doesn’t really like Sand shinobi. I have no idea why.” He looked on the Sand Jounins in front of him from the head to the feet. He then stopped and looked into their eyes.
“You’re the Kazekage’s siblings, aren’t you?” He asked. They nodded.
“Let’s go the dining room,” he said and directed them trough the left door.

His daughter stood at the sink cleaning it. She glanced at them when they came in and then returned to her work. The leader led them through another door and asked them to sit down at the table. They sat down on opposite sides of him.
“Let’s see,” Kankurou began. “Where should we begin?” He scratched his chin.
“Well,” the clan head spoke, “you are Temari and Kankurou, am I right?” They nodded. “I’m Kakumoto Deidna. Now that we know each other, you can begin.” Temari cleared her throat.
“We’re here on our brothers wish,” she began. “He has requested this clan’s help in order to restore the Shukaku to the Sand to remove the threath he is to our village when he’s out of our hands.” Deidna frowned.
“Because of the Akatsuki, huh?” They nodded. “If I may ask... Which one of the members defeated him?”
“Gaara realised that he needed your help because one of the elements of the Bijuus are clay. Your clan is named after that Bijuu, the Ichichibi, am I right?” Deidna nodded. “He figured out that the element was clay just because he thought your “representative” in Akatsuki.” Deidna widened his eyes.

“Deidara defeated the Kazekage?” He asked with shock. “He must’ve grown a lot since I last saw him.”
“How do you know him?” Kankurou asked with curiosity. Deidna gave up a sigh.
“Even if I don’t count him as that anymore, he’s my son.” Temari and Kankurou made a surprised face, glanced at each other and then stared at Deidna, who shrugged.
“About the Kazekage’s request... I will think about it and ask the man I might send you what he thinks. You can stay here during the night.” They nodded. He stood up.
“Denara,” he shouted. “Make them something to eat, they have travelled a long way.”
“Fine,” his daughter shouted from the kitchen. When Deidna walked out of the door Kankurou asked his sister with a low voice:
“What will we do if he dosn’t approve?” Temari gave up a sigh.
“Then we’ll send a letter to Gaara and stay here until he answers,” she said. “He might have a spare plan.”

Denara came in through the door. She was holding two bowls with ramen.
“This was the fastest I could make,” she said and put them down. “Call me when you’re done.” She didn’t even look at them before she went back.
“She seems to work a lot,” Kankurou said and scratched his forehead. Temari nodded in agreement.
“I wonder what Deidara did except joining Akatsuki that made the clan hate him so much,” she said
“Why don’t we ask Denara?” Kankurou said when he had swallowed the ramen in his mouth. Temari gave up a sigh.
“I’d rather not,” she said, “but if we want to know that might be the only way.” When they were done and called her she quickly came in and picked up the bowls. When she turned around she heard Temari say:
“What did you brother do to make you hate him so much?” 

When she heard the question she dropped the bowls on the floor and they scattered. She moaned and bent down. Temari bent down to help her.
“I’m sorry if it’s an inpolite question,” she said. “You don’t need to answer.” Denara stood up and shook her head.
“No, I have nothing against telling you. You just surprised me.” She piled the pieces on the table and turned her back on the siblings.
“When Deidara was twelve years old,” she stopped for a few seconds, “he killed half of the clan.” Neither Temari or Kankurou did any reaction. It wasn’t the worst thing you could do. But that changed when she said:
“Just for the fun of it.” That surprised them both. Itachi’s reason for killing his whole clan wasn’t a good reason either, but this one took the price.
“For the fun of it?” Temari said without hiding her surprise and disgust. Denara turned to face them and nodded.

_Flashback_

During a dinner to celebrate the Kakumoto clan’s pride turning twelve, the young boy sat in a room creating beautiful birds of clay. He removed his long, blond fringe from his left eye when he finished the third bird. He grinned.
“Perfect art to blow this place up. Un,” he said with a slightly proud voice. “What’s so special about turning twelve? I’m going to show them what I think about this house’s artistic design.” He let out a quiet, satisfied laugh. “Art is a bang. Un.” He put the clay birds in the bag on his waist and patted it. When he was about to walk out of the door he drew his hand over the wall.
“This building will be even more artistic when it blows up. Un.”

He sat down at the dinner table without any big interest in what was going on. He fingered on the clay bag. He couldn’t wait until he could get out of there and blow up the building. Deidara noticed his father couldn’t keep his eyes off him, which made him even more annoyed about what they called a celebration. _A celebration should be filled with bangs and not be some fancy dinner,_ he thought with a grumpy face. His father noticed Deidara’s mispleased face and raised an eyebrow. His son looked away. Deidna had noticed how quiet Deidara had become and he was a little worried. His son always kept to himself these days, stayed in his room for most of the day. And the most disturbing was that Deidna had heard small explosions coming from his room under certain times during the day. He searched for clues in his son’s facial expressions but couldn’t find any.

When the, in Deidara's opinion, incredibly boring dinner was done and people started to walk out he stood up. He was just about to follow the flow of people when his father grabbed his shoulder. He rolled his eyes. _What does he want now?_ Deidara asked himself and turned around. His father pointed towards the back door. He gave up a sigh.
“Can’t we talk later, father?” He said with a false, begging voice. “Please, I want to meet my friends.” Deidna raised an eyebrow. He then shrugged.
“Alright,” he said, “but don’t try to sneak away from it.” Deidara nodded. When he turned around he made an evil grin before he hurried to the exit. Half of the clan was still sitting at the dinner table melting the food. Deidara giggled, his father noticed it and frowned.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Deidara picked up the birds he made earlier from his bag. He stood about a hundred metres from the big building. He had a satisfied smile on his face as he petted one of the birds. He then threw them up in the air.
“Fly, beauties, fly,” he said happily and watched them sit down on different parts of the building. He used a seal to make the birds bigger. He grinned. _Now this building will become true art,_ he thought. What he didn’t know wad that his sister stood hidden to see what the brother she admired did.
“Art is a bang. Un.” She heard him say and she frowned. _What does he mean with that?_ She asked herself. Deidara’s grin grew bigger. Denara widened her eyes. _He’s not going to...?_
“KATSU!” Denara gasped and quickly put her hand over her mouth. As tears started falling from her eyes she snuck away.

_End of flashback_

Temari and Kankurou didn’t know what to say. Denara got tears in her eyes as she told the story. She held them in as she continued.
“I went directly to father and told him what I saw,” she said. “He had just walked out of the house when he heard the bombs go off. Brother didn’t even hesitate to kill his own father. In his opinion that would’ve made him ‘art’.” She tried to hold in her tears. Kankurou and Temari glanced at each other. Temari stood up.
“I think I understand a little how you feel,” she said to try and comfort the girl.
“Father talked to Deidara the same day, but my brother didn’t bother to answer him. All he said was that the people who died, died as art. Father didn’t even bother do anything, neither did he tell anyone else in the clan. They investigated what happened, but father removed all evidence. He was hoping that brother would change, but he didn’t.” She stayed quiet for a few minutes, lost in thoughts.

“When my brother turned fifteen,” she then continued, “things went too far. When Deidara blew up a whole village while out on a mission, father understood that brother was a hopeless case. He made the tuffest decision he had ever made, he banned Deidara from the clan.”

_Flashback_

Deidara sat in his room blowing up small clay sculptures. He was bored. He gave up a deep sigh.
“I wish there would be something here worth blowing up. Un,” he said when someone opened the door. Deidara raised an eyebrow.
“There is something called knocking. Un,” he said to his cousins at the door.
“You are coming with us. Now,” the left one of them said. Deidara glowed at them.
“And do I need to listen to you two? Un.” He held a clay bird in his hands as a threat to them. They glowed back.
“It’s your father who calls after you, so you do need to listen to us,” the other one said. Deidara sighed and shrugged.
“Fine, if he really wants to.” He jumped down from the bed and went after his older cousins.

They entered Deidna’s office. Deidara noticed that the most important people in the clan was there. He stopped.
“What’s this about? Un,” he asked his father with an accusing voice. Deidna’s younger brother spoke.
“Deidara, Deidna-sama just told us that you were the one who blew up the clan building on your twelfth birthday,” he said. Deidara stared at his father.
“How can you...?” He began when he heard his sister’s voice.
“I saw you,” she said. He turned to face her. He glowed. “Father didn’t tell them before because he hoped you might change. But things are starting to go out of hand.” To everyone’s aggravation Deidara started to laugh. Deidna glowed.
“What’s so damn funny?” He nearly shouted. Deidara dried the tears out off his eyes.
“You don’t understand do you?” He said. “Buildings are simply art, and anything that’s art will sometimes dissapear. I just speed it up. Because...” He blew up a bird he held in his hand. “Art is a bang. Un.” Deidna twitched and eyebrow.
“That’s the reason you did that?” He whispered in anger. Deidara glanced at him, he had been staring on the spot where the bird blew up.
“Art is what shines and flaws in an instant. That building was too old,” he said shortly.
“Our ‘art’ is made for protection, not to destroy things.” Deidara laughed again.
“That’s a stupid reason to use something that blows up. A bang is made for destruction. And...”

He didn’t manage to say more until he received a hard blow on his cheek, by Denara. He flew into the wall.
“Who the hell do you think you are?” She yelled at him. Her eyes were filled with tears. “This isn’t the way you used to be. Who are you? I loved you! I looked up to you and yet you did all this. You...” She fell down on her knees. “What happened to the kind Deidara I once knew?” Her tears fell to the floor. Deidara rubbed his cheek. He grinned.
“The stupid old me is gone,” Deidara told her. “I’ve found the true possibilities of our bloodline limit. People will no longer make fun of it. People will fear it for what it can do. People will respect our art. Un.” His father spoke.
“What you do is not acceptable,” he said. Deidara turned to face him. “As the protector of this clan I have no choice.” Deidara frowned. “You are hereby banned from this clan. You are no longer to set foot in this part of the village. However, the Tsuchikage wants to keep you as a Rock ninja because of your talent.” Deidara made an evil grin. He went to the window and opened it. He put his foot on the frame.
“I chose not to blow this up because it was my home,” he said. “But since it no longer is, I might as do that.” 

Deidna widened his eyes as Deidara threw out a bird, expanded it and jumped. He turned around to face his father.
“It’s a shame you can’t understand the way i think,” he said and showed spiders in his hands. “It’s too late now. This clan of art will perish. Un.” He threw them and formed some seals. They muliplied into ten times as many and spread out over the street. The clan members that were on the streets looked up when they saw the spiders. The few people who could use the bloodline limit made own sculptures to counter Deidara's attack as everyone else left the streets.
“Art is a bang! Un,” he said. “KATSU!”

_End of flashback_

“He only managed to kill a few people that time. I don’t know when he joined the Akatsuki, but that’s what happened,” Denara finished. Kankurou and Temari were speachless. They never thought that Deidara actually thought like that when he was so young. _Itachi wasn’t much older when he killed his whole clan,_ Temari thought. _But Deidara’s reasons are even more mad then his was._

_Back with Naruto’s team_

“We’re half the way there,” Shoraku said. Naruto suddenly stopped. She looked back on him and stopped a few ten metres if front of him. She jumped back until she was on the same branch as him.
“What is it?” She asked him. “Is something wrong?” Naruto nodded.
“Do you smell something Kiba?” Naruto asked. Kiba sniffed in the air. He shook his head.
“Nothing at all, why are you wondering?” He said. Naruto frowned.
“I have a bad feeling about this. Looks like I’ll have to do this.” Naruto formed the Ram seal and closed his eyes. The Kyuubi’s chakra started to leak out from his chakra holes.

Shoraku widened her eyes. _What is that chakra?_ She thought with fear. _It’s so evil. This is nothing like his own._ And Shora thought: _There’s that chakra again. What is it?_ It trickled between the trees and dissapeared a few metres away.
“What are you doing?” Shoraku asked him.
“He’s searching for an enemy,” Sasuke answered her. “This is the best method. When it comes five metres away from Naruto you can no longer see it or feel it. It works the same way as Hyuuga’s Byuakugan.” Naruto opened his eyes and the chakra stopped to leak out.
“Just as I thought, we’re beeing followed.” Shoraku widened her eyes.
“It must be Houkaku. We should put up traps...”
“No,” Naruto interrupted her. “We should pretend that we don’t know he’s there. But we can try to lead him in the wrong direction. But that’s not really a good idea either. It’s better if we just continue like nothing’s happening.”
“Are you sure about that?” Shoraku said. Naruto grinned.
“I will not let anything happen to your father anyway,” he said to reassure her. “It’s a promise. And I never go back on my words. That’s my way of the ninja.” Shoraku looked at him with a surprised face, then she smiled.
“Alright, I trust you,” she said and they continued through the forest.




Longest chapter so far I think! Over 16000 characters.  Told you I enjoyed it. Muha! Deidara's evil.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice chapter.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you.  I'm really pleased with it. This is how I picture Deidara's youth. A little piece of it.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Oct 19, 2007)

thats cool,the way Gaara loses his temper.i like it. you should post more of it soon. not bad... do u mind if i print your fanfic and give it to my friend to read?


----------



## Tossino (Oct 19, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 10*

Of course not, feel free to share the fic to anyone. The next chapter will be up soon. Sorry for the delay. 
And here it is, the whole next chapter. So sry for the delay!  It took some time to figure everything out.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 10 ?The Mist and Konoha clash?*

_In the Village of Sand_

Gaara had put his fingers together and rested his head against it. The council had called him to accompany them on a short meeting about the Shukaku Retrieval Gaara had made them agree to. The council had suddenly decided that they weren?t really interested in doing this and the meeting was to convince Gaara that it was a really bad idea. Gaara didn?t really like the idea that they changed their mind and thought this was a waste of time. But he couldn?t go against the council all by his own. 
?Even if we do get the Shukaku back, it will only cause damage to the village,? one of the council members spoke. ?How can you be so sure someone will find out about it??
?I?m not sure,? Gaara said. ?It?s simply for the safety of the village. Why can?t you see that?? The council member shook his head. 
?We can?t agree to that,? he said. ?What good has the Shukaku ever done to our village?? Gaara sighed, which annoyed the council. ?Anyone that has ever possessed the Shukaku has only caused damage. You are a walking proof.? 

Gaara narrowed his eyes. He was about to loose his temper.
?And it wasn?t only you,? he continued. ?The other Jinchuuriki?s acted like you. Many villagers have been killed because we created ninjas like you.? And he crossed the line. Speaking about Jinchuuriki?s like simple weapons was something Gaara did not tolerate. He stood up and slammed his hands in the table.
?I thought you would?ve gained some sense working under me,? he nearly shouted in anger. The council member jumped. Baki looked at Gaara. _It?s not like him to loose his temper,_ he thought. _Jinchuurikis are a sensitive subject for him._
?If that?s the reason you changed your mind, then I?ll tell you the reasons why me and the other two became like monsters,? Gaara said, his voice trembling from rage. The council member raised an eyebrow. ?I?m so surprised you haven?t understood it yet. The reason we turned into monsters is because we were seen as monsters. People hated us. We weren?t loved by anyone. So we did the only thing we could think of. We turned to what you saw us as. Without knowing it, without understanding we did something wrong. We enjoyed it.?

Baki looked surprised. Gaara had never told anyone about how he felt and why he did what he did. All he had done was say he was sorry.
?People become what you make them,? Gaara continued. ?When Yashamaru told me about love, I actually felt happy. But then that father of mine decided to kill me, and Yashamaru told me I wasn?t loved. What could I do? I choosed to only live for myself, because I thought it was my only option.? He sat down. ?Until I met *him*.? He smiled as he said that. ?Someone that actually knew why I did what I did. Someone that understood my feelings more then anyone else ever will. Someone that was the same as me. Uzumaki Naruto. But he didn?t do what I did. He had another goal, but we were still the same. He made me understand that I didn?t have to live the way I did. He taught me that I could choose my own path. If Jincuuriki?s wasn?t feared, neither seen as monsters, they will not turn out that way. I want to change how people see Jinchuurikis. No one deserves what we?ve been through.?

Everyone just stared at him. Then someone stood up.
?Kazekage-sama,? he said and took a deep breath. ?I?m sorry that I doubted your judgement.? Gaara, who had looked at the table, looked up in surprise as more of them stood up. Even the one who made everyone change their mind in the first place. Gaara smiled.
?You are forgiven. I guess that?s it then.? He stood up and went back to his office.

_At Hamero Hutaku?s hideout_

The wind blew past the forest. In a very well hidden glade there was a very well camouflaged hut. Inside sat a middle-aged man. His eyes looked tired under his black hair. He had been moving around a lot the past weeks and he was worn out. He planned to stay here for a few more days to get some rest and then move again to stay unnoticed. He didn?t really like the quiet surroundings but he had gotten used to them. Suddenly someone knocked on the door. He jumped from the sudden sound and looked at the door.
?Who?s there?? He asked and got into fighting stance.
?It?s just me, and some Konoha ninja,? he heard his daughter say. ?They have a request from Tsunade-sama.? _Tsunade?_ He thought. _What can she want?_ He opened the door and smiled at his daughter.
?Hello, dear,? he said and hugged her. Then he scanned the Konoha Jounins. ?Uzumaki Naruto, Uchiha Sasuke, Haruno Sakura, Sai, Inuzuka Kiba, and three? Genins? What?s so important that she send so many people, huh? Come in, let?s talk.? The Jounins shook their heads. Hutaku raised an eyebrow.
?We must get moving,? Sasuke said. ?We?re being followed. You owe Tsunade one right?? Hutaku nodded. ?Then can you please just come with us? We need to put as long of a distance between us and that guy as possible.? Hutaku gave up a sigh.
?Alright, just give me a minute.? He walked in to pack some stuff.

Naruto wagged from side to side. He was restless. Hutaku came out with a backpack on. He nodded and said:
?Done, let?s get moving,? he said. Naruto suddenly turned around. Houkaku suddenly appeared in front of him.
?It?s too late, he managed to catch up,? Kiba said and sighed. Naruto glared at him.
?You guys go on ahead,? he said. ?I?ll deal with this guy. I promised I wouldn?t let anything happen to your father, or you, right?? He said to Shoraku. She nodded, but she was a little worried. Sasuke saw that.
?Don?t worry, he?ll be alright.? He motioned them to follow him. They disappeared from the glade. Houkaku made an attempt to go after them, but Naruto was ready for that. He reached out his arm against Houkaku and grabbed something in the air. Houkaku noticed to his surprise that something red and burning had caught him. _What is this?_ He asked himself right before ha was slammed into the ground.
?I?m your opponent,? Naruto said with a voice trembling in anger. Houkaku coughed and stood up. He smiled a little.
?What are you? A monster?? He asked the Jounin in front of him. Naruto grinned, grabbed Houkaku with the chakra hand and threw him over his head.
?What if I am?? He said and turned around.

Houkaku stood up again. He examined the ninja and saw that his eyes had turned red, and his whiskers were bigger. He raised an eyebrow.
?Do you have some kind of strange power?? He then asked. Naruto grinned again.
?You?ll have to find out,? he said. ?And? You?re letting your guard down.? Suddenly Houkaku felt a shuriken in his back, but avoided the rest of them.
?Kage Bunshin, huh?? He said and threw shurikens on the clones behind him. ?You?re not too bad. But you will die here.? As he said that he drew a kunai.
?I don?t think so,? Naruto said and did the same. ?Until I fulfil my dream and promises, I will not accept death.? The Mist Jounin smiled.
?You can?t decide that,? he mocked him.
?How come it has worked so far?? Naruto asked him. Both Jounins left the ground and exchanged slashes in the air. They landed with their back towards each other.
?I?m the next Mizukage, a simple Jounin like you can?t beat me,? Houkaku said as he turned around and threw ten shurikens before Naruto had time to. Naruto was ready for that and released five red tails, grabbed half the shurikens and blocked the rest. He threw the shurikens back at the Jounin, who dodged them.
?What exactly is that power?? He asked and couldn?t hide his anger. Naruto turned around.
?I said you have to find out,? he answered.

He took out a specially designed kunai from his pouch and forced chakra into it. Houkaku didn?t notice it. Naruto grinned before both ninjas left the ground. When the kunais hit each other in midair Houkaku noticed, to his surprise, that his kunai got cut in half. He tried to avoid getting hit, but Naruto's kunai scratched his shoulder. As they landed he grabbed the wound.
?So you have wind?? He asked and faced Naruto again. ?You use it well for being so young. It takes years to learn to control it that way.? Naruto gave up a laugh and Houkaku frowned. Then Naruto shook his head.
?For me, it took a week,? he said and Houkaku widened his eyes.
?What?? He said with doubt in his voice. ?How is that possible?? Naruto grinned even bigger then before.
?I?ll show you,? he said and put his hands together in a seal. ?Kage Bunshin no jutsu!? Houkaku got even more surprised as he saw at least five hundred clones appear. _This guy,_ he thought. _He must have the chakra of a monster._ But he just smiled.
?I see,? he said. ?You must have a lot of chakra.?
?Let?s stop joking around,? Naruto told him, ?or this will go on forever.? The Mist Jounin nodded.
?I agree,? he said and put up his left arm in the air. He then formed a seal with both hands and put the right hand in front of him.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto smiled, he had seen this before. _The Hidden Mist jutsu, that’s so original,_ he thought as he got surrounded by mist. _Now he’s planning to use this mist to try and go after the others. That won’t work._ He smiled as he got information from a clone that Houkaku had to kill. Naruto had put up clones in the direction of his friends since he suspected he would try this. Naruto leaked out some of the Kyuubi’s chakra in the form of a tail and shot it away in the direction Houkaku was with the smile still on his face. When he felt that he grabbed him he pulled the Mist Jounin back and slammed him into ground, again.
“Found you,” he said. He could barely see his opponent through the thick mist. Houkaku stood up. _That chakra is getting annoying,_ he thought as he disappeared from Naruto’s sight in the mist. _I wouldn’t be surprised if he used it to clear away my mist._ He just managed to think it before the mist cleared away. This time Houkaku got a clear view of the chakra. He widened his eyes; the chakra was in the form of a fox, with nine tails.
“You are…” He said and glared at the Jounin in front of him. “The possessor of the demon fox.” He then noticed the clones were gone. _No wonder he can create so many clones without really tiring himself,_ he thought as he saw the Kyuubi’s chakra disappear. Naruto then focused the red chakra at his feet. Houkaku narrowed his eyes. _What is he planning now?_ He thought suspiciously.

He soon got the answer. Naruto suddenly disappeared from sight. Houkaku wasn’t stupid enough to just stand there, he jumped. Naruto appeared under him and looked up. Houkaku noticed his mistake as Naruto jumped after him. He barely managed to avoid getting hit by shooting water out of his mouth, slamming Naruto to the ground. As Naruto landed, he disappeared. _Another clone,_ Houkaku thought and looked behind him. He didn’t have time to react and got a hard punch right in the face. But Naruto knew that it was a water clone and avoided getting hit by a water dragon.
“Whoa!” He said as the jutsu scratched his arm, leaving behind a small wound. As Naruto landed on the ground he turned towards the water dragon, which was now aiming at him again, and used the same jutsu he did when he put up the tent. The dragon was destroyed. Behind it Houkaku stood, shaking his head.
“This is taking too long,” he said. “Looks like I’ll have to use him.” Naruto narrowed his eyes as the Mist Jounin bit his thumb. “Kyuchiyose no jutsu!” He said and Naruto watched a giant crab appear.

“What the…?” The crab said. “You summon me to deal with this guy?” Naruto just grinned.
“He’s better then you might think,” Houkaku said. “And besides, there are more people in that direction that I need you to take care of.” Naruto glared at him.
“I won’t let that happen.” Houkaku raised an eyebrow.
“What can you possibly do against a summon?” He said with a sarcastic voice. Naruto gave up a sigh.
“First, summons are not just something that obeys us,” he said. “They’re living too, they have feelings like us. And you’re not the only one who knows Kyuchiyose.” With those words Naruto took some of the blood from when the water dragon touched him and formed the seals. He slammed his hand into the ground and said:
“Kyuchiyose no jutsu!”

Houkaku got surprised when he saw a huge toad as soon as the smoke lifted. And what made him a bit angry was that it wasn’t just any toad.
“Gamabunta,” he said. “How can *you*, a brat, summon him?”
“I was trained by one of the Three Legendary Sannin of Konoha,” Naruto answered. “The Toad Hermit, as he called himself, Jiraya. It would be a bit weird, since he trained me for three years, if he did not teach me to summon toads. When I was thirteen, he told me that I shouldn’t waste time on the basics, but use my enormous chakra reserve in full. So he gave me the Toad Summoning Contract.”
“Thirteen?” Houkaku said, surprised. Naruto nodded. Gamabunta suddenly spoke.
“That is a crab,” he said. “So this guy is from that clan, huh?” Naruto looked down at him.
“What do you mean?” He asked Gama.
“You’re still a bit unintelligent Naruto,” he answered. Naruto scratched the back of his head and crossed his arms. “Crabs are a clan summon. Only very skilled shinobis from that clan can summon that guy.” He nodded towards the crab. “It’s been quite a while.” The crab spoke with a wheezy voice.
“It sure has,” he said to the toad.
“Gamabunta,” Houkaku said. “The summon who is known for his great knowledge about all other ones, as well as the tailed beasts. I heard you fought the Ichibi.” Gama gave up a small laugh.

“I’m surprised you know about it,” he said. “That fight was between the latest possessor of the Shukaku, and this guy here.” He looked up at Naruto, who nodded. “That was five years ago,” Gama finished. Houkaku raised an eyebrow.
“So you were the one who saved Konoha from its doom by defeating the Sound and Sand’s trump card?” He asked. Naruto nodded again.
“It seems it was me,” he said. “But I only did it to save my friends. I didn’t know he was supposed to attack the village.” Houkaku smiled.
“You sure are full of surprises,” he said to the Konoha Jounin. “Looks like this will be an interesting fight.”
“Naruto is known as Konoha’s number one knuckleheaded, hyperactive, unpredictable ninja,” Gama said with a slight laugh, followed by a proud nod from Naruto. Gama drew his dagger and pointed it towards the crab.
“Enough chit-chat,” he said with a threatening tone. “Let’s begin.” The crab held up his claws and opened them.
“Sounds interesting,” he answered Gama. The giant toad left the ground.

Kiba smelled something and glanced behind him. He stopped as he saw the giant toad in the air.
“Hey everyone,” he said. “Looks like things are getting pretty intense.” They all stopped and looked in the same direction.
“Looks like it,” Sai answered. Shoraku was speechless. _That young Jounin can summon the Toad Boss?_ Sasuke noticed her surprised face and smiled.
“Naruto has an enormous amount of chakra,” he told her. “If you ask him, he might be interested in telling you how. I would, but I don’t know if he wants me to.” Shoraku still didn’t know what to say.

As Gamabunta tried to hit the crab under its shell with the dagger, the crab grabbed it with its claws and pulled it out of the toads grip.
“Damn it,” Gama said when he landed on the ground. “We might have to use *that* Naruto. And I guess you don’t have much chakra left.” Naruto nodded.
“This is sure a problem,” he said. “It’s best to see if you can get that dagger back.”
“Of course,” Gama said. “But those claws are not something to play with.” Naruto sat down on Gama’s head and scratched his chin.
“Then what are we going to do, Boss?” He asked Gama, who let out a cloud of smoke from his mouth.
“Just let me handle this, but hang in tight,” he said. “You haven’t been on my head when I’ve done this before.” Naruto stood up again. To be absolutely sure he wouldn’t fall off he directed the Kyuubi’s chakra to his feet.
“You ready Naruto?” Gama asked him.
“Yes, more then ready,” he said with a grin. Houkaku narrowed his eyes.

Gama took off faster then he had ever done before. Naruto, who wasn’t really ready for that speed, nearly fell off. He focused more chakra to his feet to stay on. Gama then took off from the ground and jumped over the giant crab. He quickly turned around, jumped on the shell and pressed the crab to the ground. Houkaku barely managed to avoid getting crushed. From the sudden impact the crab released the grip it had on the dagger. Gama caught it in the air.

As Gama jumped off the crab grabbed the blade hard and broke it. Gama glanced at it when he landed. He blew out some smoke.
“Damn it,” he said and threw the dagger away. He turned around with an annoyed look.
“Now what will you do?” Houkaku asked. Naruto closed his eyes.
“We’re going to show you a combo move of ours,” he said. “It’s what we used against the Shukaku.” Houkaku frowned. Naruto put his hands together in the ram seal.
“HENGE!” He said. _What the hell is he planning now?_ Houkaku thought. When the smoke cleared he widened his eyes. In front of him he saw the Kyuubi itself. _That guy transformed the toad into the Kyuubi?_ He was getting frustrated. _Damn it, I can’t loose._ The crab looked around after water. He then looked up at Houkaku.
“You should know better then summon me to a place without water,” he said with an angry voice. “That’s a whole lot of tails to keep track on.” Houkaku sighed.
“I didn’t expect him to summon the Toad Boss,” he said. The crab just groaned and got ready for the toad’s attack. This time, the crab aimed for Naruto.

Naruto noticed it just in time to avoid the giant claw, but he got a big wound on the leg. If the Kyuubi hadn’t had fur, he would’ve landed hard.
“Damn it,” he said and grabbed the leg. In the corner of his eyes he saw the crabs claw coming against him again. He stood up to avoid it, but the wound on the leg was too serious. He fell to the ground. He then saw one of Gama’s tails grab the claw. He looked at the crab and saw that Gama was holding him with all nine tails.
“Finish this now Naruto,” he said.
“Yeah, wait a minute,” he said and let the Kyuubi’s chakra leak out to heal his wound. When it was healed he gathered the red chakra at his feet and drew a kunai. Houkaku didn’t keep an eye on him; he tried to remove the tails from the crab. Naruto took off towards him. 




Now you might think, that's a strange ending. Well, it continues next post. x'D


----------



## Tossino (Oct 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Houkaku was just about to get one of the tails away when it disappeared and he felt a shooting pain in his side. He looked to the right and saw that Naruto had stuck a kunai there.
“What the…?” He said with a trembling voice. “When did you get here?” Naruto grinned.
“You let your guard down,” he answered as Houkaku coughed up blood.
“I’m out of here,” the crab said and disappeared. As soon as Naruto left Gama’s head he had transformed back to a toad. Even if the crab was free, he felt no meaning to fight when his commander where out of the game.
“See you later Naruto,” Gama said and disappeared as well. Naruto pulled out the kunai.
“You loose,” he said. “You can’t move anymore.” Since Houkaku didn’t want to push himself he lay down.
“Why don’t you kill me?” He asked the Konoha Jounin. Naruto looked at the setting sun.
“In this world, there is no life worth throwing away,” he said and closed his eyes. Houkaku widened his.
“What do you mean? You killed Akatsuki without hesitation.”
“That was different.” Naruto faced him again. “It was no hope for them. They were pure evil. But I still have a little hope for the Mist Village. Maybe someone can change the way it is now.” He started to walk away. He turned around and smiled.
“Make sure you become a better Mizukage then the current one.” Houkaku just stared at him.

“You did all this for your friends?” He asked Naruto. “Why?”
“Because, they saved me,” he said and smiled even bigger.
“Saved you? What do you mean?” Houkaku didn’t understand him. _Why does he risk his life for other people?_ He thought.
“You’re from a clan that’s feared, am I right?” Houkaku didn’t understand anything, but he nodded. “So you’re alone? Everyone fears you, sees you as a monster.” He nodded again. “Then we’re the same. I was always called a monster, I was always alone. But my friends, they noticed I existed. They are the most important things existing in my world, even more important then gaining power and becoming Hokage. I want to gain power so that I can protect those people. If I loose them, I don’t know what I would do. That’s why I do this for my friends. I want to give back what they gave me, a life.” He turned around. “Like my sensei told me; in the ninja world, those who break the rules are called trash. But those who don’t take care of their friends are even worse trash.” With those words he disappeared, leaving a speechless Houkaku behind. _So that’s how it is?_ He thought and smiled. _Someone in this world actually understands me._




Longest chapter eva!  Over 21000 characters! 

And Naruto show that strange power of his again. He changes people.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice chapter!


----------



## Brigade (Oct 19, 2007)

nice Fanfic dude i liked it alot so far


----------



## Tossino (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## tgun (Oct 20, 2007)

Getting even better.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## animesuperfreak (Oct 22, 2007)

oh wow... i love it.
you should put some more funny bits in it.
its awesome. maybe, at the end of the chapter you could post a time as to when you'll be done with the next chapter (or somewhere around the time)...if not, oh well.

*Spoiler*: __ 



you are a very talented writer. did you know that?


----------



## Tossino (Oct 23, 2007)

Aawww. Thank you. 
Well... Under the time there won't be that many funny bits, I'm trying to fit it in though. I'm not really a comic writer. But I have some plans.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Oct 23, 2007)

i printed your Fan-fic and it is 49 pages long.<so far> you honestly have the makings of a book here.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 23, 2007)

I know. I have it on Microsoft word, on two computers maybe but... It makes the chapters longer and better when I don't have to finish them quickly.


----------



## chocy (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, I really like Dei's youth. It's very much like his original personality. Oh, and I also like his dad's and his sister's names, they are all so dei-ey.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 24, 2007)

Tossino, your fanfic is brilliant!


----------



## Tossino (Oct 25, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 11*



chocy said:


> Oh, I really like Dei's youth. It's very much like his original personality. Oh, and I also like his dad's and his sister's names, they are all so dei-ey.



Yeah... I tried to make the names that way.  I like how evil I made him. x'D



Sketcher said:


> Tossino, your fanfic is brilliant!



Thank you so much! 
And here it finally is, the next chapter!  I'll check for spelling errors later, I have to go now.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 11 “The return of an artist”*

Gaara stood on the roof of the Kazekage building watching the sunrise. On his right side  stood a girl. Her deep, blue eyes seemed to take in everything from the environment, showing the true beauty of it. Her black hair was in a fluffy ponytail that was so thick she used the foreheadprotector to hold it up. She had been away on a mission for a long time, but now she had returned. She was the only one outside of the family that Gaara was very close to, beside Naruto. Gaara was lost in his thoughts. It was something that bugged him, but he couldn’t understand what. The wind that blew past him from the direction of the Earth Country gave him an uneasy feeling, telling him something was wrong. He shuddered. The girl looked at him with a concerned face.
“Gaara-sama, is something wrong?” She asked. Gaara jumped a little from the sudden sound. He shrugged.
“It’s just a feeling,” he answered. “Don’t worry about it.” But she could see that it was something to be worried about. She turned her eyes to the sun as another warm wind beam passed them, making Gaara shudder again.

When they had stood there for a few minutes the girl felt that something concerned Gaara deeply. She glanced at him. She had wondered for long how Gaara really felt for her. Personally, she had always loved him. She wondered if he didn’t see her as anything more then a friend. She suddenly surprised Gaara by grabbing his hand, squeezing it. He turned his face with eyes that showed a little fear. The girl still looked at the sun. She noticed that Gaara’s body was tense and softened the grip on his hand, giving him the freedom to release his own. She didn’t look at him, but Gaara felt she was completely calm. After a while he started to relax a little. When she felt that she turned around and faced him. She reached up and kissed his cheek, making him back away. He made an attempt to pull away his hand from hers, but stopped when she looked into his eyes. She released a calm aura and as he got lost in her deep eyes he got a feeling that everything was alright.
“I’ve always liked you,” the girl told him. “I was never truly afraid of you. I never thought you were a monster. That’s not what I knew you as.” Gaara just looked at her with the same surprised expression in his face.

She released her hand from his and began to walk back through the door. Gaara shook his head.
“Aki,” he said. She turned around with a questioning look.
“Yeah?” She said.
“If you did like me, why didn’t you talk to me?” Gaara asked her. She noticed the sadness in his voice. She smiled and walked back to him. She grabbed his hands.
“I did,” she said, nearly whispering, “once. It doesn’t surprise me of you don’t remember. If you live like you did before you changed, all you can remember are the bad times. That is what keeps you going. The memories are there somewhere, deep in your mind.”

_Flashback_

A young red haired boy sat at the swing in the playground. He was watching the children play. In his arms he held a teddy bear. On his forehead you could see the Kanji sign for ‘love’, but everyone in the village knew it had a completely different meaning to him. His eyes were full of hatred as he watched the children, who hadn’t yet noticed him. Standing behind Gaara was a little girl with fluffy black hair. Her eyes looked sad and she wondered why the little boy didn’t ask if they would let him join. She didn’t know who the boy was. He seemed so lonely and she felt bad for him. She slowly walked up to him.

She stopped when she stood behind him. He was so lost in thoughts he didn’t notice her presence. She slowly reached out her hand and tapped his shoulder. He jumped and suddenly Aki saw how sand lifted from the ground and grabbed her. The boy turned around. When she noticed it was sand she knew who the boy was. He was Suna no Gaara. He had turned around and was glaring at her with eyes full of hatred.
“What?” He yelled. Aki didn’t get scared.
“I was just wondering why you were sitting here all alone,” she said with a caring voice. Gaara widened his eyes and the sand fell to the ground. The other children heard Gaara yell at her and they all ran away in fear. Aki looked after them.
“Why do they fear you so much? And why don’t they want to be with you?” She asked the boy. He looked down at the ground.
“Because I’m a monster,” he said and turned hid back against the girl.
“A monster?” She said and walked in front of him. He looked up. “You don’t look like one.” Gaara just stared at her, very surprised.

He then stood up and started to walk away. She noticed that tears had started to fall to the ground as he left her.
“You shouldn’t be here,” he said. “Just go away.” Aki shook her head, even if he didn’t see it. She ran up to him.
“I’m Aki, you’re Gaara, right?” The boy stopped and just stared at her.
“Why don’t you run away? Why aren’t you afraid? Why don’t you just leave me here all alone like everyone else?” He asked. Aki noticed he sounded a little angry.
“Why should I?” She asked and grabbed the boy’s arm as he started to walk away again. “You can’t be that dangerous.” Gaara turned around.
“Just go away!” He said. She jumped from the angry tone in his voice. He turned around to walk away again, but she grabbed his arm... again. Sand grabbed her arm and started to crush it. She screamed. Gaara jumped and looked behind. His eyes were filled with tears.
“Why!? Why!? She hasn’t done anything!” He yelled to himself. Aki raised an eyebrow. The sand released the grip on her arm. She rubbed it. The boy buried his face in his hands.
“Just go, it’s too dangerous,” he said. This time it was like he begged her.
“I don’t want to, because then you’ll be alone again.” Gaara glanced at her.
“Why are you doing this? Why do you care about that? No one has ever done that. Why would you?”
“Because people shouldn’t need to be alone.”

Gaara lifted his head. He didn’t understand anything. He hurt her, and she was still there. Her arm was swollen, and it was obvious it was broken. Yet she didn’t run away. Gaara widened his eyes as a knife aimed at him was blocked by the sand. A woman with the same black hair like the girl came out from the shadows.
“What are you doing with this monster?” She yelled at Aki. Gaara understood it must be her mother. She grabbed Aki’s healthy arm and dragged her away. Gaara glared at her. Without his wish the sand grabbed the woman’s leg and stopped her.
“NO!” Gaara yelled. “Let her go!” He grabbed his head again. “Let her go, please mommy.” He begged. The sand tightened its grip on the woman’s leg whose eyes were filled with fear. Gaara fell to his knees.
“Let her go, I said!” He yelled again and tried to force the sand back. The woman broke free from the sand and ran back into the shadows. Tears were falling from Gaara’s eyes. _You’re still too weak,_ he heard in his head.

_End of flashback_

Gaara stared at Aki as she told him. When she did he started to remember that night. How confused he was about her wanting to be with him.
“I remember now,” he said. “That was the first time I actually fought against the Shukaku, because I didn’t want to cause you pain.” Aki made an attempt to let go of his hands, but Gaara grabbed them. He smiled at her.
“I really wanted to talk to you again,” she said. “But mother kept an eye on me all the time. She didn’t even let me look at you. She still hates you for breaking my arm, but I don’t care. I can make my own choices in life.” Gaara nodded.
“I understand that,” he said. “I’ve done so much wrong in my life.” He let go of her hands and she walked down the stairs. He looked after her. _You always treat me like a person,_ he thought. _Not as a monster, or the Kazekage, but as a person. Someone like you... You really love me._ He smiled and crossed his arms. _You are special._

_In the Rock Village_

“Oi, Temari, wake up,” Kankurou said and gently shook his sister. She slowly opened her eyes.
“Huh? What time is it?” She asked and yawned.
“The sun just went up, Deidna wants to meet us.” Temari sat up and stretched. She massaged her neck and yawned again.
“Why does he want to do that so early?” She asked unhappily. “Couldn’t he wait for a while?” She rubbed her eyes. Kankurou threw her clothes on the bed.
“I’ll see you downstairs,” he said and left the room. She let out a tired grunt as an answer before she stood up and got dressed.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kankurou tapped his foot on the floor when Temari came down. Deidna and a young man with brown eyes stood on his left side. Deidna’s company had light brown hair. His hairstyle reminded Temari of Deidara’s, but without the fringe covering half of his face. Instead it was gathered together with the rest of the ponytail on the top of his head.
“Temari,” Deidna spoke. “May I introduce you to Derako, Deidara’s eldest cousin and the most talented clan member yet alive.” The young man nodded, Temari waved a little.
“Geez Temari,” Kankurou complained. “You always take such a long time with that hair.” She glared at her brother.
“You’re not going to say anything with that make up of yours,” she snapped back. Kankurou crossed his arms.
“It’s not make up,” he said. “It’s war paint.” Temari rolled her eyes.
“Whatever,” she said. The two Kakumotos just stared at the two arguing siblings. Deidna cleared his throat.
“Are you done now?” He asked them, obviously annoyed. They faced him and nodded, but didn’t even glance at each other. Deidna gave up a sigh and led them to the kitchen.
“The reason I woke you up so early is because I didn’t want to talk to you when everyone else eat breakfast,” he said and sat down at a small table they had put in the middle of the kitchen. He signed them to sit down.

Denara stood at the bench making them some breakfast. She glanced a little at the two siblings and gave up a sigh. _I wish we had that,_ she thought and got lost in her memories. She put down the breakfast and sat down at the table together with them.
“About the Kazekage’s request,” Deidna began, “I don’t want to do it.” Temari and Kankurou glanced at each other. “However, this young man here does.” He left over the word to Derako.
“I feel that we have to repair any damage that my younger cousin has made,” he said. “Denara here thinks so too. It’s simply to restore the honour of our clan. Ever since Deidara joined Akatsuki this clan has been… A bit hated. We want to change that. And,” he smiled, “I owe the Kazekage one.” Temari and Kankurou raised their eyebrows.
“You do?” They asked, and he nodded.

He didn’t bother to say why he owed him one, and the siblings didn’t bother to ask. They had accepted, that was enough for them. Kankurou decided to speak.
“We heard what happened between this clan and Deidara,” he said. Deidna looked at him. “I’m just wondering, why was he so special?” The clan’s head gave up a sigh.
“First of all,” he began, “he was very skilled. This clan hadn’t seen someone with his talent for centuries and we had high hopes for him. But that’s not the only thing.” Denara widened her eyes.
“You’re going to tell them that?” She asked her father. “Father, is that a good idea?” Deidna faced his daughter.
“I don’t see why it would be a bad idea. Can you explain?” He said. His daughter looked down at the table.
“No,” she said shortly. Deidna faced the siblings again.
“Our bloodline limit,” he spoke, “is not very different from the Sharingan. Just like the Uchiha’s advanced bloodline, the hands on our palms are passed down only to a few in our clan. It’s often passed down to each family heir. Denara here has them, Derako as well. They belong to the founder’s part of the clan. The others simply just have the ability to mix the two elemental chakra into clay. But there is another thing that was special with the founder, and only one more person other then him, his son to be exact, had it.”

He stood up and laid the dishes in the sink. He then made himself a cup of tea before he sat back down.
“The founder’s palm mouths had an own mind.” Kankurou and Temari stared at him with a surprised look. “That makes the user capable of developing even more skill. Deidara was a true heir of our bloodline. Me and everyone else control the mouths on our own, Deidara doesn’t need to. That way he can focus on other things and doesn’t have to bother about chewing the clay on his own, which takes a lot of concentration. And since he had such skill, he might’ve even surpassed the founder himself. I guess that’s why Akatsuki wanted him. It’s good that he’s dead. He’s a great threat to every enemy of his that’s still alive. But…” He shook his head. “It’s a shame to waste such talent. It’s a shame that he was so mad. He could’ve protected this village. But the way he thinks, I don’t think he would even care if he destroyed it. In his opinion, it would become ‘art’.” Kankurou noticed the disgust in Deidna’s voice as he said that. He stood up.
“You can take a little walk around the village,” he told the siblings. “Derako has to make himself ready. You’ll probably leave by noon.” He left the room. Denara also stood up and went to the sink to dish the plates. She grabbed the unfinished cup of tea on the way there. Derako went out trough the door towards his room. Temari jerked her head towards the door. Kankurou nodded and stood up.

The Village was very active even if it was very early. The streets were full of children that was playing or on their way to the Ninja Academy. Shop owners opened up their shops and put out the merchandise, Genin teams walked by or stood against the wall waiting for their team leader. Some of them looked curiously at the Sand Jounins that walked by them. Temari noticed that a little child from the Kakumoto clan got picked on by some older Genin and Chuunin. Temari tapped Kankurou’s shoulder and pointed.
“Seems the village hasn’t yet forgotten about what Deidara did,” she said and started to walk over there. Kankurou followed. The picking had now turned to punching and rock throwing. The child got called names such as betrayer, freak and murderer. When one of them actually threw a shuriken at the clan member Temari caught it in the air. The Genin and Chuunin became quiet; they stared at her with a slight fear in their eyes.
“Hey,” Temari spoke, “it’s not his fault a certain member from that clan was completely mad. It’s not him that has done anything. And this,” she threw the shuriken at the ground, “is not something you throw at a fellow villager. Do you understand?” She glared at the group. Everyone nodded, except one.
“You’re protecting a betrayer, not surprising since you’re not from this village,” he said. Temari snapped.
“This kid hasn’t done anything.” Her voice was trembling in anger. She then lowered it. “If what Deidara did bother you so much, don’t take it out on an innocent child from that clan. It’s not their fault he had a loose screw in his head.” The group jumped when she mentioned his name. The one who spoke against Temari, who was obviously the oldest, just glared at her.
“They’re still from the same family. The madness runs in the genes.” Temari just sighed.
“It’s you that’s mad,” she said and chased them away by lifting her fan from the back and swinging it against them.

She turned around to face the child. He had bleeding wounds all over him and he was about to get a blue eye. She kneeled down to his level.
“Are you alright?” She asked. He nodded with a terrified face. “Where are your parents?” He shrugged. She grabbed his hand. “Come on, let’s go find them.” Kankurou had been standing in the background. He knew his sister was more then enough to handle this.
“This reminds me awfully lot about something,” he said and thought about Gaara. Temari nodded in agreement. The child looked up at the Sand Jounins. He wondered who they were and why they helped him. Nobody else then his parents never cared about that. He was curious why they cared to help him. He stopped. Temari felt it and stopped too. She turned around.
“Why did you help me?” He asked. Temari kneeled down and saw he had tears in his eyes. She smiled at him.
“No one deserves to be treated like that,” she said. “And it’s not your fault. You don’t understand why they called you all those things either right?” He shook his head. “And it’s better if you don’t know,” she finished and stood up again. They kept searching for the child’s parents.

After about twenty minutes the child stopped and pointed. Temari immediatly saw that it was his parents, he resembled them a lot.
“Mother, father!” He shouted happily and Temari let go of his hand. He ran up to them. They looked really surprised and hugged him. Temari and Kankurou walked up to them. They examined their son.
“What happened to you?” His mother asked and rubbed off some dust. Temari spoke.
“He got picked on by some elder ninjas,” she said. “I guess that happens from time to time?” The mother nodded.
“Thank you so much for helping him,” she said and stood up. “It’s not often people bother.” Temari sighed.
“We don’t take such things lightly,” she said. “Especially if they can’t help it. It’s not his fault that it happened.” The mother smiled.
“Come on,” she said to her son. “Let’s go home and get you cleaned up.” Temari and Kankurou watched them walk away.
“Things would’ve been different if Gaara had it that way,” Kankurou said.
“Well, we are a bit responsible for what happened ourselves,” she said and hit him in the head.
“Ouch,” he said and rubbed it. “You’re right but there’s no need to hit me.” Temari just grinned.
“Anyway, what are we going to do?” She said and looked around. Kankurou shrugged.
“I don’t know,” he said. “Let’s just walk around for a while.” Temari nodded.




Yet again too long for two posts. This was over 25000 characters long I think. Wow.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




It was obvious they were bored. They didn’t have anything to do, which was unusual. Back in the Sand Gaara always had some work for them to do. It annoyed them that he was so good in making people work as hard as possible for the village. The shinobis were nearly always doing something, and the free time they had they made sure to enjoy. It had calmed the village down the past half year though. Temari glanced at her younger brother.
“It looks like you’re thinking, what might it be?” She said and drew Kankurou back to reality. He shook his head a little.
“Oh, I was just thinking... When did Deidara join Akatsuki?” Temari raised an eyebrow.
“What do you mean?”
“According to the data we have, Orochimaru left Akatsuki twelve years ago. It seems a bit wierd that it was because of Itachi, when he was just eleven at that time. And... Deidara’s younger then Itachi.”
“You’re right,” she said. “I’ve never thought about that.”
“Either the data is wrong, Itachi’s age isn’t right or Akatsuki counted wrong. And I doubt they did, so was Deidara just ten or eleven when he joined Akatsuki? That just doesn’t make sense, because according to what they told us he got crazy at the age of twelve.” Temari tried to think about something logical reason to it, but she couldn’t find any.
“This is giving me a headache, let’s just leave it,” she said. Kankurou shrugged.
“It’s easier that way,” he said. “He’s dead after all.” A warm wind blew by them and gave Kankurou a strange feeling. _But is he?_ He thought and frowned a little.

_In Konoha_

At the time Naruto and the others had reached Konoha. Sasuke had been thinking a bit about Akatsuki, and he had a strange feeling that something was wrong. _Is Akatsuki really gone?_ He thought as they walked through the gate. _This wind is giving me an uncomfortable feeling._ Naruto watched his ‘brother’.
“Hey, is something bothering you?” He asked. “You look pale.” Sasuke shook his head and winked.
“No,” he said and smiled, “it’s nothing.” Naruto just shrugged and walked past him.
“I have something to do,” he said. “You hand in the report to Tsunade-Obaa-chan.” He ran away into the direction of the Hyuuga Main House. Sasuke stopped and crossed his arms.
“Is it just me, or is he starting to like Hinata?” He said. Sakura glanced at him.
“Well, he can’t have me,” she said, smiled and grabbed Sasuke’s arm. Sasuke ruffled her hair. “Hey!” She realesed her grip on his arm and fixed the hair.
“That wasn’t necessery,” she complained. Sasuke gave up a laugh.
“Yes it was,” he said and did it again. Sakura punched him, not hard, and fixed it again.
“You’re so easy to tease,” Sai told her. “It’s funny Miss Ugly.” And that was enough to make Sakura snap. She gave Sai a punch heavy enough to make him fly hundre metres, over the houses, and dissappear out of sight.
“Hmphf!” She crossed her arms and primmed. Kino and Onaru, who had stopped and looked at what just happened, had their mouths wide open. Shora just stared, really impressed.

Sasuke walked up to them. He rubbed his cheek and grinned. He put his arm on Sakuras shoulders and hugged her.
“He’s right you know,” he said and shook her a little. “You’re so easy to tease it’s funny to do that.” Sakura just laughed.
“But people know what happens when they do,” she said happily as Sai came up to them. His cheek was hugely swollen. Sakura laughed at the sight.
“Maybe I should take Naruto’s advice and not anger you anymore,” he complained. Shora then spoke.
“Wow!” She called out. “How did you do that?” Sakura looked at her and smiled.
“Simple,” she said. “You focus all chakra into your hand and release it all at once.”
“It’s simple for you,” Sasuke said. “But you’ve always had great chakra control. Anyway, let’s go.” Shoraku hadn’t payd much attention to what was happening. She was looking around and breathed slowly in and out, taking in the wonderful air in the village. She took in every single detail of the village she had missed so much. Hutaku shook her shoulder.
“Come on,” he said. “The others are leaving.” She shook hear head and nodded before she followed them.

Tsunade had her head down on the page of a book. She was breathing heavily and drool was coming from her mouth. Her eyes were closed and she seamed to dream something peaceful. A knock on the door waked her up. It took a while for her to understand what happened and wiped of the drool on her cheek before she said:
“Enter!” Sasuke was the one who first came in. He stepped aside to let the others past him. Tsunade noticed Hutaku.
“Good you could come,” she said and smiled. Hutaku nodded.
“Anything for you old friend,” he said. Tsunade looked at the group.
“Where’s Naruto?” She asked. Sasuke grinned.
“He went to see Hinata I think,” he said. Tsunade raised an eyebrow.
“Okay...” She said slowly. _That’s unusual of him,_ she thought. _He usually comes to turn in the mission report with the others before he go._ “Anyway, how did it go?”
“Accept for a little clash with the next Mizukage, it went perfect,” Sasuke answered.
“The next Mizukage?” She said, surprised. Sasuke nodded.
“Naruto took care of him,” he said and smiled. Tsunade nearly fell of her chair in surprise.
“He took care of the one who was the next Mizukage all by himself?” She nearly yelled. Sasuke laughed.
“Not really,” he said. “Gamabunta helped him.”
“Oh,” she said, “is that so?” Sasuke nodded. She turned to Hutaku. “Since you’ve come it seems you’ll help us. I’ll explain what I want you to do. You’re daughter can stay too. Everyone else are free to leave.” Everyone turned around to go.
“But before you leave Sakura,” she said and Sakura stopped.
“Yes?” She said and looked over her shoulder.
“I have a mission for you,” she said and handed Sakura a paper, who read it. When she was done Tsunade spoke again.
“Take care of that as fast as possible,” she said in a demanding tone. Sakura put her feet together and held up her right hand to her forehead.
“Roger!” She said and walked out. Tsunade faced Hutaku again.
“Now, my request.”

_Back in the Rock Village_

Kankurou and Temari waited outside of the Kakumoto building for Derako to arrive. Kankurou tapped his foot in the ground. Temari gave up a sigh.
“Kankurou, you’re too impatient,” she said. Kankurou just grunted. Derako and Deidna came out from the building.
“Finally!” Kankurou said. Temari hit him in the head. Derako just smiled and scratched the back of his head.
“Sorry about that,” he said. “The preparations took longer then I thought. But let’s not waste time here, let’s go.” Kankurou showed his appriciation.
“Not any unnecessery talks and all,” he said and grinned. “I think I’m gonna like you.” Derako laughed.
“Good that someone is like me,” he said. “You guys lead the way, I’ll just follow you.” Temari made sure the fan was in a good position in its resting place and then took the lead. Temari noticed how everyone glared at Derako as he passed.
“Does everyone in this village hate your clan?” She asked him. He shrugged.
“Most of them,” he said. “They blame my uncle for not stopping Deidara in time. I guess you can blame him a little, but that’s far in the past and they still haven’t forgotten.” He ducked for a flying kunai and stopped.
“Hey!” He yelled at a Genin and shook his fist in the air. “Cut that out!” Temari glanced at him. _Have they gotten used to it?_ She thought. _It looks like they don’t even care if they do that. Why don’t they try to explain?_

She asked Derako that question. He got a little surprised that she did, it’s not often someone seems to care.
“You don’t think we have?” He said. “They still don’t listen. To be honest, I can understand them. Deidara nearly destroyed the village. And he’s killed many people too. But they should probably blame the Tsuchikage. He should’ve banned Deidara from the village at the same time we kicked him out, but he didn’t.” He shook his head. “Some people care too much about power and not the safety of the village. Why do you seem to care?” Temari just shrugged.
“We just... Understand, I guess,” she answered. Derako raised an eyebrow.
“You understand? What do you mean?” He asked her. She glanced back at him.
“It’s a long story,” she said. “But to put it short... Our brother used to be like Deidara is to this village, a monster. I guess we understand that it’s not your fault at all.” Derako stopped.
“The Kazekage, huh?” He said. Temari nodded.
“How did he become a Kazekage if people used to see him like that.” Temari turned around this time.
“Because he tried,” she said with a bit of an accusing voice before she turned around again. Derako was stunned. _Is she telling us to try and make up for what Deidara did?_ He asked himself. Kankurou patted his shoulder.
“Don’t mind her,” he said. “She’s always like that. But we’re falling behind. Let’s go.” He grinned and pushed Derako after Temari.




What did I do, writing it so long. o.O


----------



## Tossino (Oct 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




They exited the village. Derako turned around with his forehead crinkled. He gave up a deep sigh. Temari and Kankurou stopped and looked at him. Temari walked up to him.
“Hey, what’s wrong?” She said and punched him a little in the back. He coughed from the punch but gathered himself together.
“I feel unsecure about leaving,” he said. “What if something happens? I’m the strongest one in our clan.” Temari just grinned.
“I’m sure your uncle can keep an eye on it until we’re done,” she said. “If Konoha found the second element we need to find this should be done in less then two weeks.” He turned to face her.
“I hope you’re right,” he said. “But are you sure they’ll find the last element?” Kankurou laughed.
“Don’t worry,” he said. “Konoha is probably the most reliable ally a village can have.” Derako smiled.
“If you say so, I trust that it’s true,” he said. He then started to walk.
“Come on then,” he said. “Let’s hurry to the Sand. To be honest, I can’t wait to meet your brother.” He grinned and sped off into the forest. Temari and Kankurou glanced at each other with a smile before they followed him.

They hadn’t notice the man that sat in a tree watching them leave. In his hand was a clay spider with fangs. It bounced up and down in his hand. On the back of his white jacket was the kanji signs for ‘art’. He put up his bandaged right leg on the branch he was sitting on. A blonde fringe covered the left half of his face. A red band held up a pony tail on the top if his head. The face was filled with scars. A wind blew past from the right and blew the fringe away, revealing a small camera.
“I wonder what the Shukaku Jinchuuriki is planning by bringing my cousin to his village. Un,” the man spoke with an evil grin on his face.
“You better get this over with quickly Deidara,” he heard a voice from the left. “We have to give a visit to my village too.” Deidara turned his gaze towards the man who spoke. His violet eyes pierced Deidara’s blue one. On the arm of his black coat was the sign of the evil god Jashin. He rested a huge scythe with red blades in his shoulder. His white hair was dazzling in the sun. You could notice a few scars in his face as well.
“Yeah yeah,” Deidara answered. “But you should try to show some appricitation for saving you from that hole Hidan. Un.”
“Tss,” Hidan said and rolled his eyes. “Whatever you say brat.” Deidara turned back his gaze on the village. _You better have what I want, ‘father’_ he thought and grinned again.


----------



## chocy (Oct 26, 2007)

Haha, Dei's hands got a mind of their own! It sounds funny at first, but it does make sense.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I know.  You can joke around quite a lot if you think like that. x''D


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice chapter! Damn that was long for a forum fiction chapter.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 27, 2007)

I know. Must've made a mistake or something when I wrote it. x'D I'll try not to make the others so long.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Oct 29, 2007)

it...was...incredible! that was a cool twist on how Deidara survived.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"open wide you beady-eyed little chicks!"~Jiraiya 
i'll open wide, for Tossino's fanfiction!
it's like water; i cant live without it, I just have to see what happens next!


----------



## Tossino (Oct 29, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 12*

 I like making twists. There's more twists to come. 

Ok, here it is, the next chapter (I promise, it's shorter this time ). I enjoyed writing it, hope you'll enjoy reading it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 12 “Family reunion”*

The guards had been watching the Sand Jounins leave with Derako. They watched the Kakumoto clan member with hatred in their eyes, but none of the travellers noticed it. When they had disappeared out of sight one of the guards spoke.
“Sometimes I wish that clan would just disappear,” he said. The other guard rolled his eyes.
“Who doesn’t?” He answered. “I just want them gone, they give us trouble.” Both of them were having their eyes partly closed against the sun.
“Why do we have to watch when the sun is right in our eyes?” He complained. When two silhouettes appeared in front of the sun he squinted to try to see who they were. All they could see was the pony tail on top of the silhouette on the right’s head. The other appeared to be wielding a huge three bladed weapon. As the two, obviously ninjas, came closer the guards saw who they were. Both of them widened their eyes, unaffected by the sun.

“It…” one of them said. “It can’t be… Deidara.” When Deidara heard the horrified comment he grinned evilly. The two guards hesitated when he got closer, but they gathered their courage and blocked the two missing-nin’s path. Deidara and Hidan stopped. Hidan started to reach for his scythe but Deidara grabbed his arm.
“Let me handle this,” he said. “We don’t have time for your stupid rituals. Un.” Hidan glared.
“What’s up with you, Blondie?” He said to tease Deidara, who narrowed his eyes.
“Don’t you dare call me that again, or I’ll blast you to pieces and leave you that way. Un,” he said. One of the guards cleared his throat, turning Deidara’s attention back to them. Before the guard spoke he slightly opened up his palm, which had been clenched.

The guard tried to find something good to say. Sweat was starting to form on his forehead from the mere presence of the two S-ranked criminals. Hidan noticed it and smirked. The guard then decided to pull a kunai. Deidara raised an eyebrow.
“I wouldn’t do that if I were you. Un,” he said. The guard licked his lips in nervousness. He signed to the other guard to pull a kunai himself.
“Since you’re both S-ranked criminals it is free for us to kill you,” he said, hiding the fear he felt. Deidara started to laugh. The guard narrowed his eyes.
“What’s so funny?” He asked. Since Deidara still laughed, Hidan answered.
“It’s that you shitheads are stupid enough to think you can beat us,” he said. The guard looked at him. Deidara gathered himself together and put up his hand in a seal.
“Exactly,” he said, still laughing a little. “Because I’ve already made a move. Un.” Suddenly both guards coughed up blood. They both had felt a sharp pain coming from their hearts.
“What did you do?” One of them asked Deidara, who smirked.
“I released microscopic bombs and put them into your blood system,” he answered. “They gathered in your hearts, and you probably get the rest. That’s the true power of my art. Un.” The guards dropped the kunais in their hands and fell down. They were still alive, but they couldn’t stand up. As the pair walked past them Hidan stopped and smirked.
“Hey,” he said. “It’s just a little pain sissys.” He stood there long enough to watch their breathing stop and then went after Deidara.

Diedara had stopped when he saw that Hidan wasn’t near him. He smirked when he glanced behind him. _That Hidan,_ he thought, _just can’t leave without watching the victims die._ He started to walk when Hidan came up to him.
“Do you need to do that every time, un?” Deidara asked him.
“Why the fuck do you care?” He answered. “I’ve never told you to wait for me.” Deidara shrugged. They had entered the public part of the village. Deidara noticed how quiet everything had become and grinned. He knew that the village was usually filled with talk and laughter, but now people had stopped and stared at him. He heard whispers saying “It can’t be him. Is it…?” or from some of the shinobis “He dare come back?” or “He’s alive?” that made him grin even wider.
“You seem to be fucking famous around here,” Hidan said and looked around with a smirk on his face.
“Like it’ll be any different when we get to your village,” Deidara said, still grinning. When the people understood it was him they glared at him, but they seemed too afraid to try anything. Deidara then saw something in the corner of his eye. It was a kunai.

He didn’t bother to avoid it. Hidan had walked up to take the hit himself. The kunai aimed at Deidara’s head hit Hidan's neck. Everyone was surprised while Deidara just grinned.
“Was that really necessary?” He asked with a little laugh. Hidan glanced at him and pulled out the kunai. None of the villagers understood anything, and the shinobi that threw the kunai shouted:
“What the hell? How could you survive that?” Deidara leaned forward to look past Hidan. He grinned, he recognized the black haired shinobi.
“Well, well, if it isn’t Hakuto. Un,” he said when the shinobi got closer. “It hurts me that my best friend tries to kill me.” Hakuto threw him a death glare.
“I am *not* your best friend,” he said with his voice trembling in anger. “You know that.” He then glared at Hidan. “And who the hell is he?”
“Now you’re just being plain rude, seriously,” Hidan said and smirked. “And I feel no need to tell you my name.” Deidara looked calmly at him.
“I would really like to stay for a chat,” he said. “But we’re short on time. Un.” He started to walk away. Hidan threw the blooded kunai on the ground and followed. Hakuto picked up the kunai and glared after the two missing-nins, and then threw the kunai towards them again.

The villagers gasped when they saw the kunai hit. Deidara stopped in his tracks and grimaced. He pulled out the kunai from his back and turned around. He put his hand inside of a bag on his left side.
“Alright,” he said angrily. “I was about to let you go, but you begged for it. Un.” The villagers were starting to back off, but Hakuto stood his ground. He clenched his fist.
“I’m not going to let you go,” he said. “You’re going to pay for everything you’ve done.”
“I thought you said we had no time,” Hidan said.
“Shut up!” Deidara yelled at him. “He begged for death, so I’m going to give it to him. Un.” The villagers gasped.
“Idiot, just get away from there,” a shinobi screamed to Hakuto, who turned his head and glared at him.
“You can’t decide what I’m going to do,” he said. The shinobi pointed at Deidara.
“That guy is a former member of Akatsuki,” he said. “He defeated the Kazekage and escaped from the squad of Maito Gai without arms and just a kunai in his mouth. And he was the first one to do such high damage to Uchiha Sasuke. You should just go away, Deidara will kill you!” Deidara smirked.
“It’s too late to run away now,” he said and threw away five birds.

Hakuto turned his face towards Deidara again and saw the birds. He widened his eyes. _Such speed,_ he thought with surprise. _That’s not how I remember them._ He jumped away. He then saw the bombs explode. _Damn it!_ He thought. He escaped the explosion but the sudden pressure from it made him fly backwards. Deidara laughed a little.
“Too easy. Un,” he said. Hakuto looked behind him and saw another bird, this one was bigger. _He can choose which ones to detonate now?_ He thought and drew three kunai from his pouch. He threw it on one if the bird’s wings, slowing it down a little. Deidara raised an eyebrow. _Impressive,_ he thought, _he has become a little smarter. But…_ He released another bird, this time with four wings, from his palm. _Now he won’t get away in time,_ he thought and made the bird bigger. Hakuto had jumped to get away from the other bird, and he heard the ‘poof’ from the expansion. He glanced beside him, and widened his eyes yet again in surprise. _How much has he improved since he left?_ He thought. _He didn’t use those kind of birds the last time we fought._ Then fear struck him. There was no way he could get away from that attack. He widened his eyes even more when Deidara grinned bigger. He knew exactly what that meant.

“Art is… A bang!” Hakuto heard himself scream ‘NO!’ right before Deidara said ‘the word’. “KATSU!” The shinobi that told Hakuto to go away slapped his forehead and shook his head. _I knew it,_ he thought. Deidara put down his hand.
“Anyone else feel like stopping me, un?” He said and looked at the villagers, who backed away even more. “I didn’t think so.” He then turned around and continued walking, like nothing had happened. The villager stared at him with fear in their eyes. He had never hesitated to blow up things; but that he didn’t hesitate to kill his old friend was a shock for them. Deidara rolled his eyes and put up his hands in the air.
“Stop *staring* at me would you, un?” He yelled. He was annoyed now. The people jumped by his sudden burst of anger. He clenched his fists and continued walking, Hidan following close behind him, obviously amused.


----------



## Tossino (Oct 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Deidara reached his goal and looked up at the sign. _I haven’t seen this place since I was fifteen,_ he thought. A few memories popped up into his head as he watched the street that he used to wander every day when he was younger. He had stopped and Hidan stood behind him tapping his foot. He then burst out:
“Are you going to get done *today* or are you going to stand here through the fucking night too?” He yelled, drawing everyone’s attention to the two former Akatsuki. Deidara turned around and glared.
“Would you shut up?” He said. “You have nothing to do with this, okay? It’s my business. Un” Hidan just rolled his eyes as Deidara turned around and walked towards the main building. He felt piercing glares in his neck from the members of the clan, as soon as they understood it actually *was* him. Back in his good mood, he snickered a little. Hidan was also looking at him.
“You’re mood is switching a lot, seriously,” he said. “Do you have PMS?” Deidara stopped and twitched.
“This time it’s no joke,” he said. “If I hear you say anything more that prefers to me as a girl, I’ll blow you up. And this time I won’t ask Asura to put you back together.”

Denara was about to walk in the kitchen when she heard a knock on the door. _That’s odd,_ she thought. _We never get visitors at this time of the day._ She heard the knock again.
“Just wait a minute, I’m coming,” she said loudly. She walked up to the door, reached out her hand to open the door, but stopped. _What is this feeling?_ She asked herself. _Just open the door. Just open it. Damn it, what take you so long?_ There was a voice in her head that told her not to open it. She took a deep breath and pushed the door open. As she saw who stood outside she widened her eyes in shock. The first thing she noticed was the familiar evil grin and the blonde fringe. She then met the eye of the man who stood before her. Then tears started to form in her eyes.
“Deidara…?” She whispered in shock. “No, it can’t be…” She then noticed the man that stood behind her older brother. She had seen him somewhere. She backed away a little, but not enough to let them in, when she heard steps behind her.

Deidna was coming down to help his daughter with the supper. He had a pipe in his mouth. He took it in his hand and blew out a cloud of smoke. He saw that his daughter stood at the door and that it was open.
“Who is it Dena…?” He began but stopped when he looked at the man. Deidara raised his eyes when he heard the voice and met his father’s eyes. He grinned even wider. He saw that his father was speechless. He turned his head a little to the left, showing the camera in his eye. Deidna frowned when he saw it. When his father got closer, examining his long lost son, he noticed the scars on his face.
“Those scars,” he said. “You’ve already managed to do that? How did you…?” Deidara pushed his sister away and stepped inside.
“Why are you interested, un?” He said and looked down at his slightly shorter father. Deidna was surprised at how much his son had grown, but he didn’t show it.
“Even if you manage to survive that jutsu there’s no way you can stay alive without someone to heal you,” he said. “How did you survive?” Deidara grinned wider, if it was even possible, since he was having a really great time right now.

_Flashback_

A strong pressure wave blew through the forest. A big part of it was destroyed, a few trees at the edge of the destruction was burning from the heat that was formed. The huge explosion had just died down and would leave a huge scar in the world for a long time to come. A few rabbits were jumping out from a hole in the ground that they had escaped the blast through. Most animals weren’t that lucky. The rabbits pointed their ears when they heard a thudding sound in the ground. They ran away as a foot landed on the ground closely to them, spreading dust around it. Another foot was put down and slowly lifted the other. The man who the feet belonged to was about to loose his balance and he grunted in pain. He put the foot down again, taking a deep, painful breath.

After resting a while the blonde made another attempt to lift his foot and took another trembling step. He panted. He had lost a lot of blood, and the walking didn’t make it better. He had wounds all over his body. He searched the surroundings with his blue eyes.
“Damn it,” Deidara said to himself, glancing back at the battlefield. “That damn Uchiha actually manages to summon a snake, use genjutsu on it and protect himself from the blast with its help. In under a second, and not to forget about his low amount of chakra. Un.” He took another step. “I lost to the accursed Sharingan, again!” He would’ve yelled the last word, but he knew better. His body was broken, torn apart after the explosion. His hair wasn’t anything to be proud over either. Every breath he took sent a painful wave through his whole body. He nearly lost his balance again when he took another step. He was walking towards a tree. _Just a few more steps,_ he thought, grunting from the pain again.

When he got to the tree he dropped down at the ground. He clenched his fist from the pain, and flinched from the pain coming from his hand. He looked at his palm. The mouth had its tongue hanging outside. _Not even they seem to be “alive”,_ he thought and sighed.
“Deidara,” he heard a female voice, “is that you?” He looked up. His eyes met a familiar pair of warm, brown eyes. He smiled a little. She put the hair on her left side of the head behind the ear and walked over to him.
“Wow, you’ve grown,” she said and smiled back. He looked at his bleeding wounds. She put her hand on his bloody cheek. “Why do you risk your life like this for your art?” He got a serious look.
“Do you really need to ask that, un?” He said with a weak voice that made her feel even more sympathy for him. She shook her head.
“No, I don’t,” she said softly. She then noticed a wound that was still bleeding - a lot. He had closed his eyes in relief that he could finally rest. She tied up her bandana with the Rock symbol on and tied it around the wound. Deidara flinched from the pain.

When she had healed some of the deeper wounds with simple medical jutsus she took out an ointment from the backpack she brought. She had some knowledge in healing, but she couldn’t completely heal a wound. That was the reason she needed to stop the bleeding before she tried to heal them.
“So you know some medical ninjutsu know, eh, Asura?” She smiled a little when she looked at his slightly opened eyes. His fringe had fallen away and revealed his left eye. She nodded.
“Why did you try to walk?” She said after a short silence. “It would’ve been better for you to stay where you blew up.” He grunted.
“I would’ve,” he said. “But that damn Uchiha managed to escape my jutsu in the last minute. How the hell could he use a boss summon with so little chakra left? I couldn’t even defeat Itachi’s little brother. Damn!” He was about to continue his rant but Asura put her hand over his mouth.
“Be quiet,” she said softly. “You’ll hurt yourself. You’ve already answered my question.” She took out a towel from the backpack and began to clean off the blood on his body. He flinched from the pain.
“It’s amazing that you learnt how to let the explosion seep out of wounds instead of really blowing up,” she said. “At such a young age.” He smiled weakly and closed his eyes again. After a while he sighed a little and lost consciousness.

_End of flashback_

Deidara examined his father as his mind wandered away to that day. That was the first time he’d met Asura since he left the village. She had been the only one who didn’t really fear him; neither did she think his views on art were wrong. He loved her, and she was probably the only one he would ever truly love.
“I don’t feel like telling you that,” he said. “I just want to get over with whatever I’m here for and get going.”
“Then what are you here for?” Deidna asked him. Deidara grinned again.
“I think I can help myself to that,” he said and walked past his father.
“Hey Blondie.” He stopped, twitched and quickly turned around. He glared at Hidan
“What did I tell you?” He said angrily. “You want me to blow you up don’t you?” Hidan ignored him.
“You’d better get this over with quickly,” he said. “We’ve wasted enough time.” Deidara rolled his eyes and turned around again.
“Geez Hidan,” he said, annoyed, “you know me too well.” He walked up the stairs. Hidan smirked. He knew that Deidara never meant what he said about blowing him up. But it wouldn’t surprise him if he some day went too far. _With Deidara, you never know,_ he thought and giggled. Denara and Deidna just stared after Deidara, too shocked to do anything.




If you see any spelling errors, please let me know. I'm too lazy to read it through. >.< Blame me for such things.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome. as usual.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn good. But I'm confused, are you going off the manga or the anime? Or are you doing a bit of both and going into an AU fanfic?


----------



## Tossino (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks ASF! 

ChidoriBlade: It's kinda both of them.  Dunno what you mean by AU though.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Nov 1, 2007)

you're welcome! /


----------



## chocy (Nov 1, 2007)

AU basically means a setting that is different from canon.

Oh, I wish I was in Asura's shoes

The explosion seeping out of his wounds part is interesting, very original. So far most of the fanfics I have read about Dei surviving the blast always involve Tobi somehow rescuing Dei before he really blew up.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 1, 2007)

Me too... Or in Aki's in the other chapter. 

Tobi was tooooo far away to help him in time.  It just popped out of my head at the moment to be honest, when I tried to find out how the hell he survived.


----------



## Gaara from the Desert (Nov 3, 2007)

I like what I have read so far


----------



## Tossino (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Kazekage-sama!


----------



## LordRoachy (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I've read the first 2 chapters, and I'm in love with the story thus far. Besides some things being confusing *like following some dialogue with another character's thoughts* this fic is very enjoyable. My favourite character so far is Onaru *i love the "troublesome" things he says XD*. I'll read more of this later. DEFINATELY.

 Oh and your skill for writing dialogue is AwEsOmE~!


----------



## Aina (Nov 3, 2007)

Well done, the grammar doesn't even bother me, I never got lost in the story once. Great fanfic, can't wait for the  chapter. Its quite short compared to other fanfics I read. :]


----------



## Namin? (Nov 4, 2007)

Heh... I really like this fanfic. =] Good job so far.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 4, 2007)

LordRoachy said:


> Well I've read the first 2 chapters, and I'm in love with the story thus far. Besides some things being confusing *like following some dialogue with another character's thoughts* this fic is very enjoyable. My favourite character so far is Onaru *i love the "troublesome" things he says XD*. I'll read more of this later. DEFINATELY.
> 
> Oh and your skill for writing dialogue is AwEsOmE~!



I'm trying to get the thoughts to not be confusing. Can you explain? So that maybe I can fix it. 



Kakarufangirl said:


> Well done, the grammar doesn't even bother me, I never got lost in the story once. Great fanfic, can't wait for the  chapter. Its quite short compared to other fanfics I read. :]



Thank you.  It's short compared to fanfiction.net fanfics since this is simply a forum. But not really that short. 



Namin? said:


> Heh... I really like this fanfic. =] Good job so far.



Thank you!  I'm going to start on the new chapter today. So it should be up in a few days at most. Depends.


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 4, 2007)

That is a nice fanfic.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you!  Looks like people are starting to read this. Finally. x'D


----------



## Aina (Nov 4, 2007)

Its short for me, and thats all that matters. xD [Usually reads around 50 chapter stories at LEAST]


----------



## Jhaeldia (Nov 5, 2007)

My e-sister Veriantor told me about this fanfic. She likes it so I felt like reading it. Good job very good job you did great. Will you be making more of this soon?


----------



## Tossino (Nov 5, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 13*



Kakarufangirl said:


> Its short for me, and thats all that matters. xD [Usually reads around 50 chapter stories at LEAST]



I dunno how long this will be in the end. So it might turn out to be a 50 chapter one. 



Jhaeldia said:


> My e-sister Veriantor told me about this fanfic. She likes it so I felt like reading it. Good job very good job you did great. Will you be making more of this soon?



The next chapter will be up soon. I'm soon at the end of it.  I have much freetime so I have a lot of time to write it. And I thought I would get it up before I need to start studying for an english test.  And thanks you! 

And here it is! The new chapter!  It feels like it's missing something.  Oh well, I'm not gonna bore you. Ima let you read it now. Enjoy! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 13 “Special training”*

Denara whispered something to her father and then went after Deidara. Deidna looked after her with a concerned look. Hidan had taken the time of wait as an opportunity to pray. He had walked inside, put the scythe down on the floor and sat with his legs crossed. He had taken of his Jashin necklace and held it in his hand. Deidna looked at him. He didn’t like his presence at all, and now that he just sat there it was almost worse. Hidan felt that he was watched. He opened his eyes, which had been closed, and looked at him.
“What?” He asked. “You know it’s pretty fucking hard to pray when there’s always a shithead looking at me.” Deidna twitched.
“Aren’t you a little rude?” He said. Hidan rolled his eyes.
“As long as you fucking leave me be I might not talk to you again,” he said and closed his eyes again. Deidna clenched his fists. _How rude can you be?_ He thought in anger. He was still looking at the jashinist. Hidan gave up an annoyed sigh, opened his eyes and looked at the clan leader.
“Seriously,” he said annoyingly. “All I want is a little damn privacy but you just can’t stop looking at me can you? It’s fucking annoying you know that?” Deidna crossed his arms.
“Is there even any need for you to stay here?” He asked. “I’m not stopping you from leaving you know.” Hidan closed his eyes again.
“Your son doesn’t give me any fucking privacy when it’s just the two of us,” he said. “So I take the chance when he’s busy with something else. Especially if I get one during the day.” Deidna frowned.
“I’ts not easy to get privacy here when clan members walk past all the time,” he said in an attempt to get Hidan out of the way. Hidan glanced at him.
“As long as no one talks to me I’m fine,” he said and re-closed his eyes. Deidna sighed and walked out to the kitchen. _If I didn’t know better I would fight him,_ he though. _But there’s something about him that tells me I better not try._

Denara found her brother going through some papers in Deidna’s office. She observed him for a while as he searched through all the papers. _What’s he searching for?_ She thought. _He’s going threw the most secret papers. This is bad._ She jumped a little when she heard his voice.
“What is it Denara, un?” He asked and looked at her. She walked in.
“I... Guess I was just curious,” she said carefully. He raised an eyebrow and went back to his searching.
“I know it’s not just that,” he said. “I see that you have a question. What is it, un?” She licked her lips. Her mouth and lips were completely dry. She swallowed a little and tried to hold in her tears.
“Why did you join Akatsuki?” He didn’t answer for a few minutes. He held a paper in his hand when he turned to face her.
“Why, you ask?” He said. She nodded and swallowed. “Why do you care, un?” He started to walk past her.
“Because...” she began. He stopped and glanced over his shoulder.
“Because...?” He said when she didn’t speak.
“I...” She began but stopped. _How am I going to put it?_ She started to bite her nails. After a few minutes Deidara gave up a sigh and turned around.
“I don’t have time for this. Un,” he said. She grabbed the neckband on his white jacket. He nearly fell backwards from the sudden resistance.
“What are you doing?” He yelled and turned around.
“If you have time to kill your best friend I bet you have time to talk to me for a few minutes,” she said angrily. He raised an eyebrow. “I just want to know. Why?”

Deidara examined her. _She’s grown a lot,_ he thought. _She’s nearly as tall as me._ She saw that he was looking at her.
“I asked you a question,” she said. He met her eyes.
“Does it really bother you, un?” She nodded. He gave up a deep sigh.
“Fine, then I’ll tell you,” he said. “You really think that I *wanted* to join Akatsuki, un?” She shrugged.
“I guess I do,” she said.
“Well, for your information, I didn’t. Un.” He clenched his fist. “I was forced to. It was simply an unspoken ‘bargain’. That damn Uchiha Itachi challenged me. Un.” He gnashed. “He caught me in a genjutsu with that accursed Sharingan from the very beginning, and defeated me. He disrespected my art, I hate him for that. I’m glad he’s dead. There, happy now, un?” She just stared. Deidara looked down at the paper in his hand.
“OH BUT PLEASE!” He burst out, making her jump. “CAN’T I LEAVE YOU UNWATCHED WITH A PAPER IN FRONT OF YOU WITHOUT YOU STARTING TO CHEW ON IT!?” He took the paper in his other hand at watched it. “Tss. Lucky for you you didn’t chew anything important away. Sometimes I wish you *didn’t* have an own mind. Geez! Un.” Denara would’ve laughed if it wasn’t for the sadness she felt seeing her older brother.
“Who am I kidding,” he then burst out as he walked down the stairs. “They don’t have ears so they can’t even hear me. Un.”

Hidan looked up at Deidara. He gave his blonde partner an annoying look.
“How about you yell a little louder?” He asked sarcasticly. “I didn’t quite hear you.” Deidara shot him a death glare.
“Shut up,” he said. “Get up from your praying, we’ve spent enough time here. Un.” Hidan gave up an annoyed grunt and put the necklace back around his neck.
“I never get any time to pray,” he said and picked up the scythe. Deidara rolled his eyes before he slammed open the doors. Hidan snickered a little.
“You definitely have PMS,” he said. Deidara turned around.
“I’m really not in a mood for that. Un,” he said angrily. Denara stood in the stairs watching her brother. Deidara forced himself to shut out Hidan’s comments and turned to his father when he came in from the kitchen.
“Oh right, I almost forgot,” he said. “If you tell anyone about my survival, I’ll kill you. Un.” Deidna glared. _I would rather let them know that you’re still alive then to live myself,_ he thought. _You should know._ Deidara appeared to be thinking.
“Now that I think about it,” he said. “If you tell anyone about my survival... I’ll destroy the whole village. Un.” Deidna widened his eyes. “I’ll find out if you spread it, and you know I can destroy this place. And it’s really artistic so... I wouldn’t mind. Un.” He grinned and walked out to the streets. Hidan snickered when he followed and shut the door behind them.

_In Konoha_

Naruto and Hinata was walking in the woods. Hinata was quiet as usual and listened to when Naruto told her everything about their mission. When he finished she took the courage to say something.
“Na-Naruto-kun,” she said. “That’s great.” Naruto grinned.
“Thank you Hinata,” he said. “It turned out to be more exciting then I thought it would be.” She blushed a little. He surprised her when he suddenly put his arm around her shoulders. Her face turned completely red.
“You’re a really nice person you know that?” Naruto asked her, grinning widely. If she could’ve gotten redder then that, she would’ve. She was fighting to not pass out like she usually does. She gasped when he took the other arm under her knees and lifted her from the ground.
“Na-Naruto-kun!” She called out.
“I’m going to show you something,” he said and continued walking. Hinata stopped blushing and smiled a little.
“W-What might that be?” Naruto primmed.
“I’m not telling,” he said. Hinata giggled a little.

When they had walked for a few minutes Naruto stopped. He let Hinata’s feet down on the ground and let his hands fall to his sides. She looked at him.
“What is this about?” She asked quietly. Naruto grinned as a genjutsu disappeared. Hinata looked surprised.
“HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!” She heard and jumped. Behind Naruto stood all her friends.
“You... You remembered?” She asked surprisingly. Naruto still grinned.
“Of course,” he said. Shikamaru came up to him.
“What are you talking about?” He asked Naruto. “We had to remind you. How troublesome...” Naruto fell to the ground.
“Shikamaru...” He complained. “No need to tell her that.” Hinata blushed.
“I-It’s really nice of you all,” she nearly whispered. “Thank you.” Naruto put his hand on her shoulders again.
“Don’t you worry about it,” he said. “We just thought that you would appreciate a little celebration apart from the dinner with the Hyuugas.” Naruto took up a kunai from his pouch and gave it to Hinata. It was nothing special with it except that it had a pattern with Cosmos and the Hyuugas crest on it. Naruto then pointed to a description on the side. It said ‘A flower mistaken for a weed’. Hinata looked at him with a smile.
“Th-Thank you so much,” she said and hugged him.
“You should thank Sakura too,” he said. “She was the one we got the inscription from. It’s from all of us.” Hinata hugged everyone in turn.
“I-It’s beautiful. It’s a shame Sakura had to go in a mission.” She looked really happy. Shikamaru scratched his chin.
“But it was really expensive,” he said. “How troublesome.” Ino punched him.
“Quiet!” She yelled at the lazyass. He muttered. _This is why I don’t like women._


----------



## Tossino (Nov 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




When it was time for her, Neji and Hanabi to go back to the Hyuuga Main House she thanked everyone again. She hadn’t had so much fun in a long time. Everyone, except Shikamaru, said it was nothing to thank for. Everyone left while Naruto stayed put. Ino turned around.
“What are you going to do Naruto?” She asked out of curiosity.
“I told my team to meet me here,” he said. “I have something to tell them.” Ino shrugged and left.

After a few minutes Shora and Onaru came into Naruto’s view. They seemed to have been arguing since neither of them even glanced at each other. Naruto raised an eyebrow.
“Did something happen?” He asked them. Onaru spoke.
“No,” he said. “That’s exactly what didn’t. Everything is just normal.” Naruto frowned.
“What is the supposed to mean?”
“Nothing happened, it’s normal. That’s the problem.” Naruto then realized what he meant. He let out a long ’Oh’ and then walked up to them.
“But since you’re a team you need to try and work together you know,” he said.
“It’s hard to do that with *her*,” Onaru said. Naruto noticed the last word had a bit of a disgusted tone. Naruto sighed.
“Anyway, where’s Kino?”
“I dunno where that idiot is,” Shora answered.
“I’m not an idiot!” Naruto heard a voice from behind. He turned around to watch Kino. “I came late then you because I was training.” Naruto grinned.
“Good, then you’re all here.”
“What did you call us here for?” Shora asked him. Naruto turned around to her.
“Training,” he said.

Kino widened his eyes and started to smile. _Training?_ He thought happily. Naruto noticed his happiness and laughed a little.
“What kind of training?” Onaru asked. “And why?” Naruto got serious.
“You are going to come with me, Yamato, team Kakashi and Kakashi himself on an important mission together with the Sand,” Naruto told them. “This training will increase your strength a lot.” Kino got even happier when he said that.
“Then... What kind of training is it? What?” He asked so fast Naruto bearly heard what he said. Naruto laughed at his eagerness.
“Tree climbing,” he said and watched Kino’s excited face fade away. “Without using your hands.” He finished.
“How can we do that?” Onaru asked.
“I’m about to show you that,” Naruto said and put his hand together in a seal. “You focus you chakra to your feet, maintain it and walk.” The three Genins watched wide-eyed when Naruto climbed vertically up the tree. He then stopped upside down on a branch.
“This requires a lot of chakra control,” he said. “If you can handle this, you can handle any kind of jutsu. Or so the theory says.” He looked at them and laughed for himself. _However that’s not really the situation for me,_ he thought. _I just can’t grasp how you do *real* genjutsu._
“I guess you all know what chakra is, even you Kino?” He asked then. Kino glared.
“Of course,” he said.
“Then what is it?” Naruto asked.

Kino stared at him. _Shit,_ he thought for himself. _Did he have to ask that?_ He started to sweat.
“Ummm...” He said in an attempt to buy some time. Naruto looked at him with an amused face. “It is... Wait. I know I can say it.” He gave up after a while.
“You don’t huh? Can one of you others explain?” Onaru nodded.
“Chakra is spiritual energy mixed with physical energy. The spiritual energy you get from experience and the physical energy you gather from the cells in your body. When you do the proper hand seals the jutsu can be activated. Without chakra a ninja wouldn’t be able to do much. The physical energy, stamina, is mostly used for taijutsu. To be able to turn the stamina into chakra you must know the exact amount of energy needed for the jutsu. You must concentrate a lot when you do this, which gives a disadvantage in a heated battle. If you have no more stamina, in other words no more chakra, the user dies or gets knocked out.” Naruto nodded.
“Good explanation. Not many people can keep that in their heads,” Naruto complimented. Onaru didn’t change his facial expression. “You understand now Kino?” Kino nodded and primmed.
“As Onaru said you need a lot of concentration to mold chakra, so take this seriously.” He threw down three kunais that landed in front of them. “Use these to mark how high you can climb, and try to beat that height. If you can climb as high as this, you’ve completed the training. I do not stop you from climbing higher then this though. Neither do I think you’ll make it in a day. I’ll leave you with this. You can train for how long you like, but as Onaru said, if you tire yourselves out to much...” He stared Kino in the eyes. “You might kill yourselves. Also, run towards the tree to give you an extra boost. You can’t walk in the beginning.” Kino swallowed.

The three Genins picked up the kunais and put their hands together in the same seal Naruto did. They focused the chakra to their feets and ran towards a chosen tree. Shora and Onaru held on much longer then Kino did, who fell off nearly right after he put his feet on the tree. Naruto sighed before he left them with their training. _Let’s see if you can handle this Kino,_ he thought. _Are you smart enough to see the advices I put in my explanations?_

Naruto stood in the Hokage office together with the rest of the team that was going to the Sand. Tsunade had just recieved a message from Temari and Kankurou that they had found a controller for the clay element. She was just about to send a message to Gaara that snow was also taken care of.
“So Hutaku has approved?” Kakashi asked and picked up the letter from the siblings.
“Yes,” Tsunade answered. “He has nothing against doing this. And it turns out the Kakumoto clan want to help repair the damage after Deidara. The preperations have been taken care of. You will leave when Team four has finished the tree climbing exercise.” Naruto grinned.
“This went faster then I thought it would,” he said and took the letter Kakashi handed him.
“Same here,” Tsunade said. She put her hands together and rested her head on them. “But it will get more complicated from now on. We need to enter the Rain village without permission since they’re still loyal to Pein. What a complicated bunch. Even after his death they still worship him as a god.”
“Well, it’s probably because they think he’s a god,” Kakashi said. “A god is usually immortal, so it’s no surprise.”
“It’s not only gods that are immortal,” she answered.
“No, but as far as I know only... What was his name again?”
“Hidan,” Naruto told his sensei.
“Right,” Kakashi said and smiled under his mask. “He’s the only one that’s immortal and not a god. As far as we know.”

Tsunade gave up a sigh. Kakashi had just mentioned what she was worried about. Since Hidan was immortal, it wasn’t impossible for him to somehow come back.
“Maybe,” she said. “Naruto, this mission is possible to turn into an S-rank. Are you sure that you want to take your team with you?” Naruto nodded.
“It doesn’t matter if they come or not. You know I wouldn’t let anything happen to them.” Tsunade nodded.
“Since it’s your decision, and you know your team best, I trust your judgement. I’ll come with you to the Sand. I need to discuss some plans with Gaara. It’s too risky to do it by letters. What is it Kakashi?” Kakashi took his gace off the floor.
“What?” He asked, confused.
“You were thinking about something weren’t you?” He scratched the back of his head.
“Well, I just had some second thoughts about this mission,” he said.
“How come?” Tsunade gazed him. A sweatdrop appeared in his forehead.
“I don’t know,” he said. “I guess I shouldn’t worry too much. It’s not a problem, don’t bother me.” He let out a nervous laugh.
“You can all go,” she said and waved her hand in the air.

_Outside the Rock Village_

“What was it that you looked for anyway?” Hidan asked. Deidara glanced at him.
“It’s nothing you need to know. Un,” he answered and looked in front of him again as the walked the empty road out of the village.
“Seriously Deidara,” Hidan said annoyingly. “If we’re going to be partners you could at least try and fucking trust me.”
“That’s the problem. I can’t trust you. Un.” Hidan twitched.
“Tss, then why the hell did you dig me up?” Deidara shrugged.
“I thought you might turn out to be useful. And you freak the enemies out. Un,” Deidara answered calmly. Hidan snapped. He grabbed Deidara’s shirt and lifted him off the ground.
“And what the fuck is the supposed to mean?” He yelled. “You’re begging to be killed! You want me to sacrifice you to Jashin-sama?” Deidara didn’t change his facial expression.
“You can’t do that,” he said. “Without me you will have no one to put you back together if you head gets chopped off. Since Asura won’t help you if I’m not alive. And you know that. Un.” Hidan put him down on the ground. _He’s just using me,_ he thought. _Fucking brat._


----------



## Tossino (Nov 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




A pale man was watching the two former Akatsuki members with a smirk on his face. His eyes looked like a snake’s. His long, black hair was waving in the wind.
“Kakumoto Deidara, huh?” He asked another man.
“Yes, he’s the only one from that clan that has what you want,” the man answered. He scanned Deidara with his green eyes. “I thought that he killed himself two years ago. But I was wrong.” The pale man chuckled.
“Looks like he really is talented. Eh?” He said with a satisfied voice. “That means he must be hard to capture.”
“Of course,” the other man answered. He swept away a part of his black fringe that had gotten in his eye. “But you like that don’t you, Orochimaru-sama?”
“How was he Hakuto?” Orochimaru asked.
“He’s improved a lot these past years,” Hakuto answered. “He used jutsus I’ve never seen before. But I haven’t seen him since he left the village. It’s not surprising; considering that he was a part of Akatsuki.”
“Looks like I’ll have to be careful with him,” Orochimaru said and chuckled again. “But I won’t fail with this one.”




Now comment please!  And if you see any spelling or grammatical errors I missed (yes, I actually read it through this time) tell me.


----------



## Aina (Nov 5, 2007)

Another great chapter! I saw a few spelling errors but they really don't matter. :] 

Anyways, I found a picture of Naruto as a jounin. Its really good. I'll post it up once I get it uploaded.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, sure do that.  And thank you.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 5, 2007)

nice...............................


----------



## Veriantor (Nov 5, 2007)

This is the first time I read this fanfic here before I read it on DA


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice chapter, I'm glad to see team 4 back into the picture.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah.  I had to make a little introduction of Deidara and Hidan before I moved on. 

Thanks KingofTheWorld.


----------



## chocy (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Tossino, 
Lovely chapter, I like the comedic part on Dei's hands chewing up the paper. Woah, quite a twist there, regarding Hakuto. Hinata's birthday was sweet, Naruto is such a klutz for not remembering it!


----------



## Tossino (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been wanting to write the part with the hands for ages!  So glad I could finally do it. x''D

I wasn't planning it to be Hakuto at all first.  I lacked the creativity to find out a name and I wanted to finish it quickly. And when I thought about it... It was a great twist.  For a while I thought that maybe Oro would've become like Zetzu. Partly Kabuto, partly Oro. But nah... That would be a bit predictable. 

Of course Naruto wouldn't remember it. x''D


----------



## animesuperfreak (Nov 10, 2007)

i liked it! say hi to veria for me!


----------



## Tossino (Nov 10, 2007)

Sure, I'll do that. o.O

And thanks.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Nov 10, 2007)

Keep up your awesome Fanfiction, I never stop reading it!


----------



## Tossino (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll definitly end it. It would be stupid of me if I didn't. x''D Thank you.


----------



## Aina (Nov 10, 2007)

Tossino said:


> I'll definitly end it. It would be stupid of me if I didn't. x''D Thank you.



So disappointing if you don't. xD


----------



## Tossino (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah... That would be very stupid of me. x''D


----------



## Aina (Nov 11, 2007)

Me and my friend made an account together, once we activate it, I'll send you the link to our fanfics, we write them together. >w<

The user name is NarutoOnCrack, and the fanfics pretty much go with the name. Here is the summary of chapter 1. xD Not even counting as a summary...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Summary: Comedy, drama, the corniest thing ever thought up of while two best friends were at a sleepover and up all night making, and romance that always gets interrupted! A teacher and a student go on a mission, dragging along a bunch of other people for no reason. They are looking for a plant? Whats up with all the tea this and tea that? Find out as the fist chapter of Copy and Tea adventures begin. [Total of 8 Chapters]


----------



## Lord Bishop (Nov 11, 2007)

Kakarufangirl said:


> Me and my friend made an account together, once we activate it, I'll send you the link to our fanfics, we write them together. >w<
> 
> The user name is NarutoOnCrack, and the fanfics pretty much go with the name. Here is the summary of chapter 1. xD Not even counting as a summary...
> 
> ...




I'll read it too!


----------



## Aina (Nov 11, 2007)

Sketcher said:


> I'll read it too!


Yay! xD The first chapter should be up sometime in a few hours I hope! xD

I seriously think you are going to have a hard time reading it while your laughing so hard, especially as the story progresses! >w<


----------



## Tossino (Nov 13, 2007)

That sounds like a funny story Kakarufangirl. x''D I'll read that.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 13, 2007)

Kakarufangirl said:


> Yay! xD The first chapter should be up sometime in a few hours I hope! xD
> 
> I seriously think you are going to have a hard time reading it while your laughing so hard, especially as the story progresses! >w<



I'm not one for reading judging by summaries... mostly. So I'll give this a look.


----------



## Aina (Nov 13, 2007)

Chidoriblade said:


> I'm not one for reading judging by summaries... mostly. So I'll give this a look.



Thank you for your future reading, leave a comment. :'D


----------



## Veriantor (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi e-sister how is the fanfic going?


----------



## animesuperfreak (Nov 14, 2007)

okay! that was really good! i hope you post some more. when you finish the chapters would you e-mail them to me? im not on naruto fan as much as i would like anymore.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 15, 2007)

*Team 4: Chapter 14*

The fanfic is doing just fine Veria. 

Thanks ASF. And sure, I'll do that.

WooT! Next chappy!  Sry for the delay, but I've read quite a lot of fanfics, and I didn't start on the next chapter until a few days ago. These chapters just take longer and longer time to write, it's funny. Anyway, here's the next chapter! Enjoy! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 14 “Encounter at the border”*

_Next day_

At the edge of the forest surrounding the Earth Country, and the border towards Hidan’s old country, the Rock Village had put up a border patrol. No one really understood the reason for that, since nobody ever crossed that border. So the guards usually spent the days half sleeping, half awake. Of course, that was really stupid. One of the guards didn’t follow their example though, and she made sure to keep an eye out for anything suspicious, since no one seemed interested in doing it themselves.

This kunoichi was, in fact, a member of the Kakumoto clan, and Derako’s younger sister. She fingered on a pouch positioned on her hip.
“Can’t something happen!?” She suddenly burst out, awakening the people around her. They groaned.
“Quiet down,” one of them complained. “Why don’t you just do like we do, sleep?” She glared at him.
“The hell I will,” she said angrily. “You’re shinobis. You should know better. And you’re supposed to be Jounins? Tch!” She turned her head back towards the forest. The man just shrugged and lay back down on the ground. _Something has to happen someday, it can’t be quiet forever,_ she thought. And how would she be able to know how true that thought actually was?

Deidara landed softly on a branch a few ten metres away from the forest’s edge. He narrowed his eyes. _No way,_ he thought. _I took this route because I thought there wouldn’t be a border patrol here._ He sighed.
“Ah fuck,” Hidan said when he stopped on Deidara’s side. “Why the hell do the bother to put a fucking border patrol here? That’s just my goddamned luck.” It was true. Why did they put it there, and not on the more active part of the country border? Deidara frowned, and jumped to another branch to get closer.

That chakra was familiar, where had he felt it before? He stopped close enough to see, but not to be discovered. He smirked. _My cousin, this should be interesting,_ he thought and snickered.
“Another Blondie,” Hidan said. “Are you two sisters?” Deidara twitched. Oh god, how much he hated that religious bastard right now. Why did he always refer to him as a woman? But he didn’t say anything.

Hidan knew very well that Deidara was a man. Oh well, he had after a while learned to not listen to the Jashinist’s comments. After a while meaning the journey from the Rock to their current position. Oh well, it was only a matter of time before they would be discovered anyway, so they might as well make the first move. He glanced at Hidan in time to see him lick his lips. He smirked.
“Don’t be too hasty now Hidan, un,” he said amusingly. Hidan snapped out of his... daydreaming?
“Shut up, I haven’t sacrificed someone for I dunno how many fucking days,” he answered and jumped down from the tree.
“Oi, wait!” Deidara said as loud as he dared. “Fuck...” He muttered a few curses at the Jashinist and went down after him. He let out a sigh, took out a bird from one of his pouches and let of fly in front of him, ready for usage.

“Hey get up you lazy asses!” The kunoichi shouted when she saw movement in the forest. Everyone woke up from their slumber and stared at her.
“What...?” One of them said tiredly. She pointed toward the forest just when Hidan came out of it. And then she saw... She widened her eyes. _Deidara? No, it can’t be,_ she thought with slight fear.
“Hey you idiot of a shinobi,” she heard him shout. “Who the hell just jumps out like that, un?” Hidan chuckled. 
“You just shut up Deidara,” he shouted back. “I’m tired of sneaking around. I want some blood!” Deidara stopped. 
“Geez, fine,” he said and let the bird fly away towards one of the alarmed shinobi. _You might be immortal Hidan, but I’m not,_ he thought and sighed. _I have to admit, this will be tough._

By that time every Jounin had finally managed to spring to their feet. It took a while for them to actually get what was going on. Deidara, very amused, watched his cousin yelll at them to “GET YOUR LAZY ASSES OFF THE GROUND!!” Then she turned towards him.
“I thought you were dead,” she said. Deidara gave up a sigh.
“You have no idea how many times I’ve heard that today, un,” he teased. She clenched her fist. He put his hand in a seal.
“One down,” he stated and the bird he sent off exploded. “This fight has begun, un.” He smirked and put his hands down the clay pouches. _She can do explosives as well, this will be interesting._ He took a kunai from the pouch on his backside and put it in his mouth.

Hidan smirked and looked around at the shinobis surrounding him. He waved his scythe around in the air to tease them.
“Come on shitheads,” he said and laughed. “I’m waiting for ya.” He saw that they got nervous by seeing him not concerned about their number at all. He spun the scythe in his hand like it was nothing but a kunai, making them even more nervous. His smirk widened into an evil grin.

They finally decided to attack and five of them dashed off towards him. 
“Finally!” He called out. “Time to collect blood!” He watched them form the same seals and smirked. Earth jutsu. He jumped away when spikes came out from the ground and surprised one of the guards by appearing behind him. The shinobi managed to get away from the giant scythe from slicing him into pieces just in time, but it scratched his arm.
“One,” Hidan said and charged at the next one.

In the meantime Deidara had his hands full with the rest of the guards. He took his hands out of the pouch for the third time with a new bunch of clay birds. He threw away three from his left hand, spun around to face the opposite way and throw the rest.

When they reached their targets he detonated them. All the noise alerted the guards on other parts of the border and they ran to their aid. _The number has increased already. Fuck,_ Deidara thought for himself when the smoke lifted. He managed to hit two. He sighed and put his hands down in the pouches while he tried to avoid the kunais raining over him.

The shinobis retreated away from Hidan when they considered it dangerous. Hidan licked his lips.
“Five,” he stated. “Are you really Jounins?” He smirked at their angered faces. He waved his hand to tell them to attack. When they still didn’t do anything he rolled his eyes.
“Fine, then I’ll come,” he said.

_Finally,_ Deidara thought, relieved, when the palm mouth was done chewing the clay. He was very glad that he didn’t need to focus on chewing it. If he did, then he would’ve been dead by now. He had his hands full already focusing on not getting hit. He sculptured the clay into a bird, threw it away and expanded it. It was time to take off; staying on the ground was far too dangerous.

He jumped on it right before it took to the sky. He sculptured the clay in his other hand into a few small spiders, with fangs. The bird made a steep dive towards the ground. As it flew past a few of the guards, causing them to loose their balance a little, he threw the spiders at them. When he was at a safe distance he detonated them.

Hidan had by this time managed to gather quite a lot of blood on his scythe, and managed to slice two of the guards into two pieces.
“That should be enough,” he said. “Go ahead and attack me.” Those words made the guards hesitate. They probably wondered if it was a trick or something like that. Hidan chuckled. “Or are you too afraid to do that?” And that worked.

One of them formed a few seals and made a pike of earth to pierce Hidan through the stomach. He smirked as blood started to run down his chin. The guard removed the earth pike with a shocked look on his face. The ground under Hidan became covered with blood.
“Bingo,” he said and started to make some kind of sign from the blood with his right foot.

_Looks like Hidan has begun,_ Deidara thought when his hand was done chewing another bunch of clay. He dropped the sculptured grass hoppers do the ground and multiplied them. They were encountered by his cousin’s clay spiders. The both detonated their bombs at the same time, causing a huge explosion. The grass hoppers that managed to get away from it jumped on to different guards. Deidara smirked at his cousin’s surprised face. Not many people from their clan knew how to choose which ones to detonate. And it wasn’t easy to learn.

“Damn it, how many are they?” He asked himself. “Seems like their numbers haven’t really decreased at all, un.” That was because the guards watched the border for at least two kilometers, so the guards were highly numbered. As he prepared the next number of bombs the bird made another dive and aimed for one of the guards. When the guard heard the sound from the diving bird he glanced behind him. It was too late to move out of the way though, and the clay claws wrapped around his body.

Hidan finished the sign on the ground, an upside down triangle inside of a circle. He looked up at the guards and smirked. He was just about to say something when he heard Deidara shout.
“HIDAN, CATCH!” He looked up and saw the giant clay bird holding a guard. He smirked, pulled out the long pike he used for his rituals and held it out. The bird dropped its cargo. The guard noticed where he was actually heading a little too late, and he landed on the pike, making it pierce his heart.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He turned the pike around to let the body slide off. All the guards stared terrifyingly at him. He dropped the pike on the ground, lifted his scythe and licked off the blood. The guards watched wide-eyed how his skin turned black
“All the preparations are complete,” he stated. “Let the ritual begin.” And with these words he took up the pike and stabbed himself in the leg.

Deidara had managed to surround most of the guards with hundreds of clay spiders. He hovered over them with a smirk on his face.
“You’ve deserved this, un,” he said. The spiders swarmed over the guards. His expression hardened and his smirk disappeared as he said: “Art is… A bang! KATSU!!” He grinned when the pressure wave hit his face. More beauty then that just didn’t exist. It was more then you could describe.

To him at least. The bird turned around and made a dive for his cousin. She managed to get away in time, but the bird took another guard. Deidara jumped off and detonated the huge bird. His hair blew into his face when the pressure wave reached him. A soft thud was heard when he landed on the ground, facing the kunoichi.

Hidan smirked when he heard grunts of pain from the guards surrounding him. They grabbed their legs and stared wide-eyed at him, confused over what the hell he just did. He pulled out the pike, making them grimace from the pain.
“Anything that hurts me will hurt you,” he told their questioning faces. “That’s the power of my ritual, and Jashin.”
“Jashin?” One of them asked between gritted teeth. “What is that supposed to mean?” Hidan rolled his eyes.

“It will take too long to explain to a heathen like you,” he said and waved his hand in the air. “I just want to end this quickly, so let’s get this over with already.” He pointed the stick to the position of his heart.
“DON’T LET HIM DO THAT!” One of the Jounins yelled and started to form seals.
“Too late,” Hidan said and drew the pike through his chest. He closed his eyes as he felt the last minutes of the guard’s lives.
“You’re… immortal?” He heard one of them ask and opened one of his eyes. He smirked.
“What if I am?” He said mockingly.
“But that’s… impossible… That’s…” And he didn’t succeed to say anymore.

Deidara and his cousin, whose name was Akira by the way, had been watching it. She turned to Deidara.
“Is he really immortal?” She asked with doubt. Deidara raised an eyebrow.
“Isn’t that answer enough, un?” He said and pointed towards the Jashinist. “OI HIDAN! GET OVER HERE!”
“WHAT!?” Akira called out. Deidara smirked at her.
“You have a problem, un?” He laughed at her terrified face. He watched her open her palm and let out a bird. He did the same. He didn’t want her to blow Hidan to pieces *now*, when they still had things to do.

The two birds collided in mid-air and wrestled. If you weren’t used to such things, you would’ve laughed. But the two Kakumotos didn’t spare the birds a glance. Deidara saw a flash of light in the corner of his eye and ducked under a kunai.
“Oh yeah, I forgot about you, un,” he said teasingly. She growled.
“You guys actually managed to kill every Jounin we had on watch here,” she said between gritted teeth. “That’s not something you’re going to get away with that easily.” He rolled his eyes.
“Whatever you say, un. It’s not like you’ll be able to do anything anyway.” She threw five shurikens at him.
“YOU BASTARD!” She screamed. “YOU ARE…” 

She widened her eyes when she heard a sweeping sound behind her, and jumped out of the way of Hidan’s giant scythe. Then she noticed the rope on the opposite side of the blades, and it shot away towards her. She landed on the ground and dashed away from it. She raised an eyebrow when Hidan jumped up on the scythe’s handle. And then he jumped towards her. _He’s not planning to…?_ She began. But he was.

Just when she landed on the ground he crashed into her, and dug his teeth into her arm. She gave up a scream in pain as the teeth dug deep into her flesh.
“GET OFF ME YOU BASTARD!” She yelled when she had recovered from the shock and stabbed him with a kunai she took from the ground. He held her to the ground as he stopped biting her arm.
“You just continue doing that Blondie,” he said and smirked. “I don’t mind.” He licked his lips to get her blood of them. She widened her eyes.
“What the…? PERVERT!” He chuckled.

She gathered power for another strike, but he jumped away. She looked to her side and saw him land in that sign made of blood again. She gasped.
“No, don’t!” She cried out. He took up the pike that lay on the ground and held it to his heart.
“Sayonara Blondie,” he said before he pierced his heart one last time on that battlefield.

An ANBU from the Rock watched the whole scene. _So Deidna-san was right after all,_ he thought. _Deidara *is* really back. And such skill too, to be able to handle so many Jounins on his own. And that goes for his partner as well. I need to report this right away._ He sprinted off towards the village. This was really bad, if they managed to kill that many, was anyone going to be able to kill them? Or… Seems that Hidan really was immortal, just like Konoha had told them. Was that even possible? It was very disturbing news.

_In Konoha_

“ARGH! IT JUST DOESN’T WORK!” Kino yelled in anger and threw the kunai in the ground. Onaru landed on his side.
“You giving up already?” He said lazily. Kina glared at him.
“THIS IS SERIOUSLY IMPOSSIBLE! I…” Onaru violently put his hand over Kino’s mouth.
“Shut up will you?” He said and glared into the forest surrounding them. Shora walked up to them.
“What’s wrong Onaru?” She asked and stopped in front of him.
“Can’t you hear that?” He said and closed his eyes. Shora looked around.
“Hear what?” Onaru hushed her. She looked curiously at him.

He opened his eyes just as some shuriken came spinning out of the forest. He violently pushed Kino down on the ground, drew a kunai and deflected them at the same time as Shora. Kino glared at him.
“THAT WASN’T NECESSARY NOW WAS IT?” He shouted. Shora glared back.
“Just shut up and pull a kunai idiot,” she said angrily and pulled him up on his feet. He gathered his balance and did as she said.
“What the hell’s going on?” He asked as they stood back to back.
“Don’t let your guard down,” Onaru told them.




Just when team 4 got back into the picture I go back to Deidara and Hidan. I'm so evil ne? x] And I made a cliff hanger. This fic needs some of those. x] If you guys didn't notice, a little explanation of Hidan and Deidara's improvement:

*Hidan:* His attacks are a whole lot faster, and he's learned to make a few combo attacks. As you noticed when he killed Akira (I lack creativity for good names x]).

*Deidara:* His hands chew the clay faster.  His control of the clay itself and the chakra ammount is a whole lot better as well. And not to forget, he has new kinds of clay figures. And they have more details then usual, making them more effective.

Hidan doesn't have so much to improve on.


----------



## Yunus (Nov 22, 2007)

I tried reading it all.

It was pretty good until the bit i stopped =)

~Yunus


----------



## Tossino (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 22, 2007)

Tossino i like it beautiful


----------



## Aina (Nov 22, 2007)

Yay! I loved the fight. Good job.....>.> I need to update my fic soon as well.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks ya both!  You have no idea how much these positive comments mean to me.


----------



## Aina (Nov 23, 2007)

I do! I write fanfics to you know. Positive comments are most important to me.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 23, 2007)

Hehe! Yeah... x] I get that, lol.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Nov 23, 2007)

cool! i liked it.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks ASF!


----------



## Kieuseru (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, I thought it was really good.
good job.


----------



## Tossino (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank ya!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow nice story.

You plan write some more?


----------



## Tossino (Nov 26, 2007)

Of course. I'm not stopping yet.  And thanks! Much appritiated.


----------



## Moo (Nov 26, 2007)

booring, why do long stories have to be booring...


----------



## chocy (Nov 27, 2007)

Tossi, I have just read it, am kinda busy with exams and stuff nowadays. Haha, like how you did the fight, especially for Hidan sama!


----------



## Tossino (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks chocy.


----------



## Veriantor (Nov 28, 2007)

How goes the fanfic e-sister?


----------



## Tossino (Nov 28, 2007)

It goes fine.  Gets more and more readers.


----------



## Veriantor (Nov 28, 2007)

You have more readers then me


----------



## Aina (Nov 28, 2007)

I need to hit Tea chan in the head when I go to her house tomorrow. She was supposed to post chapter 4 two days ago. -_______-x


----------



## Tossino (Nov 29, 2007)

Veriantor said:


> You have more readers then me







Kakarufangirl said:


> I need to hit Tea chan in the head when I go to her house tomorrow. She was supposed to post chapter 4 two days ago. -_______-x



lol. xD Is she lazy too? I've gotten lazy!


----------



## Veriantor (Nov 29, 2007)

We all are lazy


----------



## Tossino (Nov 30, 2007)

Indeed we are.


----------



## Aina (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, of course she was lazy to, we are all lazy.  I'm yelling at her on the phone to hurry it up so it will be posted by tonight and I can post chapter 5 right after it! >:0


----------



## Tossino (Dec 1, 2007)

lol.


----------



## Bachi-san (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, I finally caught up on my reading! This fanfic is the epitome of awesome!


----------



## Tossino (Dec 3, 2007)

Aww thanks Bachi.


----------



## Nu_Shino (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, this is a very good fan fic.  I just read thru all the chapters that you've posted so far, and cant wait for the next ones to come out.  And for those who complain about it being too long, dont even worry about it, its the long ones that allow for more interesting twist, which this story has...man, diedara alive?!?! cant wait to see wat happens next!


----------



## Tossino (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, Deidara alive.  Thanks for the comment and I'm glad you like it.


----------



## hello25 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cant wait till next chapter took me 2 days to read this. The hidan and diedara fight was very good. im not a diedara fan but i think this has made one. 

This is very good especially for someone foreign (u said u were on another page)

I think u found yourself a career. Im in honors english and this is something im not sure i wouldve come up with. You should publish something. 

I liked how u had diedara come back to life and your explanation of how he did it. When his hands started eating the paper added a nice comedic twist. A few grammer and spelling mistakes here and there, but thats nothing and it can easily be fixed and will get better as you write more.

P.S. When is the next chapter coming out?


----------



## Tossino (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for reading it!  And I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Aina (Dec 13, 2007)

Of course this is in my sig, I love the story! :3


----------



## Tossino (Dec 14, 2007)

hello25 said:


> Cant wait till next chapter took me 2 days to read this. The hidan and diedara fight was very good. im not a diedara fan but i think this has made one.
> 
> This is very good especially for someone foreign (u said u were on another page)
> 
> ...



I didn't see that you edited the post. x''D I plan to become a writer actually. I just need to come up with my own original story. Actually, I think kinda like ninja/fantasy is a good genre for me. x''D

I think most people like the explenation. x''D

And I dunno when. I've been having a Bleach maraton so I'm still not done with the next chapter for my other fanfic. And I need to put that up before I start on the next. I'm not sure really. I plan to make a christmas special with Akatsuki too, so it might be delayed even more. So we'll see.



Kakarufangirl said:


> Of course this is in my sig, I love the story! :3


----------



## chocy (Dec 14, 2007)

Tossi! I haven't seen you in a while!
Get your cute butt back to the DeiTobi FC!
I have started on my Bleach Marathons too, but I am bad with marathons, so I have only completed 10 episodes today. Argh. Tee hee, I am waiting for the next chapter of your DeiTobi fan fic!


----------



## Tossino (Dec 14, 2007)

Kukuku. I've finished like 60 eps these latest three days.  I will continue to work on that DeiTobi chapter today. Sorry sorry.


----------



## Aina (Dec 14, 2007)

I watched 78 episodes in the last 3 days! D: xD

Well... I didn't count how many I watched.  So I honestly don't really know.


----------



## The_Golden_Pony (Dec 15, 2007)

*Nice guy pose*
Niceuh!!


----------



## Tossino (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## animesuperfreak (Dec 29, 2007)

man, i cant wait to read more.  you have me sneaking on when im supposed to do my homework. im eating ramen right now.


----------



## Tossino (Dec 31, 2007)

Do your homework ASF.  

It took ages for me right? But here it finally is, the next chapter! 
I changed my style of writing a bit. I seperate the new lines with... a line. It's more comfortable to read. If you don't understand what I mean, you probably will when you read it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 15 ?Ambush?*

The former Rain Jounin watched the Genins closely, like he was searching for something. Seems that they were better then their leader first thought, even when they were that tired out. The tree climbing exercise wasn?t a picnic, and their reflexes were still high? enough. He glanced at the other missing-nins.

?Which one do you think is Yameto Kino?? He asked amusingly.

?Hard to say,? answered a female on his right. ?We only got a name, no info on personality, skill or anything like that.?

?I know that, you don?t need to tell me,? he said with a smirk. She shrugged.

?Are you deaf or something?? Another man said. They looked at him. He pointed on the blonde haired guy, who seemed to be extra cautious.

?He was the one who heard us,? he continued. ?And that girl said his name; Onaru. You heard that didn?t you??

?Oh yeah, she did,? the female said.

?So that guy must be Kino,? he finished and pointed and the brown haired one.

?That can?t be. If it is, this?ll be easier then I thought,? the man who seemed to be the leader of the group said with a quiet laugh.

?It?s not like it was going to be hard from the very beginning,? the female said, like she was trying to mock him.

?I know, I never said I thought it would. But now, this?ll just take a couple of minutes.?

?Yeah, that?s true.?

Shora narrowed her eyes and tried to hear something, just like she saw Onaru do. She scanned the surroundings for any sudden movements and made sure to transform her chakra into water, ready to be used. _These ninjas can hide their chakra,_ she thought. _They?re definitely over Chuunin level. And if they?re Jounins?_

She assumed that it was they, since ninjas usually attack in groups, if they have the possibility. But why would someone suddenly want to attack them? She glanced at Onaru, who had his eyes closed. He was trying to hear something, she knew that, but she preferred to have her eyes open. She felt vulnerable when they were closed.

_Come on, focus Onaru,_ Onaru told himself. _They have to make some kind of sound; who can sit completely still for minutes? Come on?_ He took a deep breath to calm himself down; his pulse was rising rapidly. _You can?t focus if you panic Onaru, calm down._

And then he suddenly heard the sound of a thud from a tree branch to his right. He quickly changed the way he held his kunai and threw it in the direction of the sound.

?They?re coming,? he told the others and pulled a new one.

The missing-nins stopped. The female?s arm had been pierced by a kunai, and no one expected any of them to be hit this early. She swore quietly and pulled out the kunai.

?They stopped,? the group leader heard Onaru say.

?Heh, that kid?s not bad,? he said and smiled. ?To be so calm and listen for the slightest sound is something usually only Chuunins can do.?

?Yeah,? the female answered and put the kunai in her own pouch. ?Maybe this wont be as easy as we first thought.?

?So it would seem??

Shora curiously glanced at her team-mate. ?Can you hear them?? She asked him.

He nodded slightly, still with his eyes closed. ?If I focus hard enough,? he said.

She smiled. ?Maybe you aren?t such a big looser; like I first thought.?

He opened his eyes and glanced at her with his eyebrows lifted. ?Thanks, I guess,? he said and closed them again.

Kino glared at him. _Oh that?s just great,_ he thought sarcastically. _Shora doesn?t even think *Onaru* is a looser anymore. This is just getting better and better._ He had to do something, and quick, to prove that he could be a good ninja too. But whenever he tried anything he just seemed to screw up, and that definitely didn?t make things better. Perhaps he should just stay still and quiet.

But Kino wasn?t really the type that did that kind of things. So he broke away from the ring the team had formed at dashed off towards the same direction Onaru had thrown the kunai.

?Hey, idiot *get back here!*? Shora called out angrily, but he ignored it.

_There?s no way I?m going to listen to her anymore,_ Kino thought and narrowed his eyes. _From this day on I fight for myself!_

?Damn it! That idiot,? Shora muttered.

?We have to stop him,? Onaru said, still calm and his eyes closed.

?With we, you mean me don?t you?? Shora asked him and glared. He shrugged.

?I?m trying to determine their position, but they?ve stopped completely,? he said. ?I don?t want to take any chances, but I guess we?ll have to do this together.?

He opened his eyes. ?Thank you,? Shora said, hiding how relieved she actually was.

?Hehe!? The group leader laughed. ?He?s going straight into our group. Looks like we?re lucky today; that Yameto?s a complete idiot. You could never guess that he was from a distinct, elite clan.?

?No,? the female said. ?If she hadn?t said the other guy?s name, we would never have guessed which one was the right one.?

?This is really our lucky day isn?t it?? The same man that reminded them about Shora?s mistake said and grinned.

The others nodded in agreement as they watched Kino coming closer, and the rest of his team following him.

?But of course they had to come,? the female said annoyingly.

?They won?t be a bother Rona,? the leader answered. ?Not when they?re running straight into us. We?ll just have to immobilize them.?

He pulled a kunai, signed the others to do the same, which they did, and made himself ready to throw it, aiming at Kino.

?Kino, stop you idiot!? Shora shouted at him.

?I won?t listen to you!? Kino answered her angrily, ?not anymore, never again!?

?Urgh, that jerk,? Shora muttered and sped up, leaving Onaru, who was still listening closely, behind.

The group of missing-nins threw their kunais.

?Shora, Kino, STOP!? He yelled, and did so himself.

Shora listened, but Kino didn?t. ?KINO!? Shora yelled furiously. ?LISTEN! ?Damn it! Too late.?

?He?s going to get hit,? Onaru said and slapped his forehead.

But then?

?Shugohakke Rokujyuu Yonshou!? They could hear a female voice.

?What the??? Rona said, and stared at the mysterious sphere that was protecting Kino.

It was like a huge ball of chakra had been released, but she could see that it was just small strings of chakra, but it still deflected all of the kunais. And when the sphere disappeared, she could see a Konoha Kunoichi with long black hair, a purple and white jacket and blue pants. Her eyes were drawn towards the Kunoichi?s own.

?A Hyuuga,? she said and gritted her teeth.

?That was an unusual technique,? the leader said and smirked. ?I?ve never seen it before.?

Kino just stared. ?Y-you,? was all he managed to say.

?S-sorry for being so late,? the Kunoichi, who was Hinata, said. ?I noticed you just in time.?

?Hyuuga Hinata,? Onaru said slowly. ?How did you???

She glanced back at him, smiled and pointed towards a bug on Onaru?s shoulder. ?Shino-kun always let his bugs keep watch around the village. You never know what can happen, and he?s always on the safe side.?

?So this is the heir of the Hyuuga clan?? The group leader asked amusingly, and Hinata faced him. ?And this Shino person you?re talking about must be from the Aburame clan. Is he here??

?You shouldn?t just run off towards the enemy like that Kino,? Kino heard and turned around, and nearly got freaked out by the strange man in front of him, who had nearly his whole body covered, except around the eyes, and wore glasses. ?What did Naruto tell you about teamwork??

?I thought I had punched it into your head enough by now,? he heard his sensei?s voice. ?Looks like I was wrong.?

Naruto was looking seriously at him with his arms folded. ?You could?ve gotten yourself killed.?

?No risk,? the missing-nins? leader said and smirked. ?We need him alive.?

Naruto eyed him. ?Why do you need him??

Kino was staring at them, confused and speechless. _What?s going on?_ He asked inwardly. _They need me? But I?m nothing special? Am I?_

?I?m afraid that has nothing to do with you,? the leader answered.

?It has everything to do with me,? Naruto answered, and the leader raised an eyebrow. ?I?m his sensei after all.?

The leader smirked. ?Oh, so you?re Naruto? I was expecting someone a little older. Not that it makes any difference; what we need him for is our business.?

?Then I guess I?ll have to *force* it out of you,? Naruto nearly growled and his eyes started to glow red.

Hinata took Kino?s arm and pulled him with her when red chakra started sipping out from the blonde shinobi, making a huge wind blow through the forest. The missing-nins widened their eyes, except for the leader and the female.

_This chakra is different from what I felt before,_ the leader thought for himself. _It?s full of the lust to kill. It can?t be his. He doesn?t look like the type who likes to kill, and does it just for fun. And what?s with those eyes?_

Nora laughed amusingly. ?Looks like you?re someone we can have fun with,? she said.

?I?m not interested in you or the others? Naruto answered. ?Hinata, how about you take care of her? Shino can help me with forcing the information out of the leader.?

Hinata nodded slightly. ?O-okay N-Naruto-kun,? she said quietly.

Rona laughed. ?Her? You?ve got to be kidding me!?

?If you underestimate her, you?ll regret it,? Shino said. ?She?s stronger then she looks.?


----------



## Tossino (Dec 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



“Exactly,” Naruto agreed and grinned. “And you three.” He pointed at his team. “Get out of here; you don’t want to be near me now, especially not you Kino.”

“Why not me?” Kino asked accusingly.

“If you can’t even notice and dodge a kunai without help, you’ll get yourself seriously hurt around me,” his sensei answered him. “And keep training on that tree climbing.”

He pouted. “Fine!”

They dashed off. “Did you do that just to scare us?” The missing-nin leader asked, still smirking.

Naruto shook his head. “Not at all, I’m serious,” he said. “Now are you going to come at me, or should I come at you?”

“Hey Basu,” Rona interrupted and looked at the group’s leader. “I can take care of all these by myself.”

Basu shook his head. “These aren’t amateurs Rona,” he said. “They’re strong.”
She rolled her eyes and crossed her arms, but she didn’t say more. Basu looked pleased and returned his attention back to Naruto. He pulled a kunai, put it in his mouth and blurred out of sight.

Naruto let some more of the Kyuubi’s chakra leak out until it formed a tail, and when Basu appeared behind him to attack, the tail grabbed him before he had a chance to dodge it.

“Shino,” Naruto said shortly, followed by a nod from the bug user.

He released bugs from his arms and hands and sent them off towards the missing-nin, but just as Naruto had done, he noticed that it was a replacement, and sent in secret some bugs towards the real one. Rona made an attempt to attack them, but Hinata got it in the way.

“Juuken!” She called out and a launched a punch towards the missing-nin, who dodged it and landed on a tree a few meters away.

“And I thought I would have to get more serious,” Naruto said and looked at Shino, who made a nod towards his right side.

“You will!” The blonde heard and glanced in the direction Shino nodded. Basu had just shot off some needles from the umbrella that had been tied to his back all the time. _The normal attack from Rain ninjas,_ Naruto thought and released more of the Demons Fox’s chakra.

It created some kind of roof over Naruto’s head, and with the needles lying on top of it, he created a Kage Bunshin. The bunshin put his hands on the red chakra and mixed it with Naruto’s elemental, making the needles blow away towards the one who launched them in the first place.

This was made during such a short time that Basu didn’t have time to react fast enough, and he got hit by the needles in his legs and arms, making him nearly completely paralyzed. When he landed on a thick branch he swore.

“Don’t you Rain ninjas have something new to offer?” Naruto asked when he stopped at the missing-nin’s side. “You always use that needle attack. The only Rain ninja who didn’t use that kind was Pein.”

“Shut up,” Basu answered furiously.

“Then at least answer my other question. Why do you need Kino?”

“Naruto, what are we going to do about his gang?” Shino asked and nodded towards the rest of the ninjas.

Naruto just shrugged. “The ANBU should be here soon right? We don’t need to worry about them.”

“Someone still needs to keep them from getting away.”

“Oh yeah… Well, I’m busy here. Do whatever you want. I don’t get why you ask me in the first place.”

“They attacked *your* team. I thought you might want something special with them.”

“Nah, it’s fine. Now answer, Basu, why do you need Kino?”

Rona laughed when she dodged another one of Hinata’s attacks. “And that Shino guy said that I shouldn’t underestimate you, when this is all you can do?” She mocked. “This is ridiculous!”

“I’m not done yet!” Hinata said, breathing heavily. _I’m not done yet,_ she thought to reassure herself.

She was actually waiting for the right time to use Shugohakke Rokujyuu Yonshou, but it never seemed to come. Rona was giving her a hard time; she never showed any openings. _What should I do?_ She asked herself. _She has to have a weakness. Everybody has a weakness. I just need to find it… Before she finds mine._

“Just because you beat me it doesn’t mean I’ll tell you,” Basu told Naruto.

Naruto gave up a sigh. “I told you that I would force it out of you if you didn’t want to listen,” he said. “And I can still do it. I’m giving you a choice. We can do this the easy way, or the hard way. It’s your choice.”

Basu made an attempt to move, but because of the needles his body wouldn’t listen. So he had to force himself to simply give up, and he hated that.

“I don’t know much,” he said, to Naruto’s relief; he never liked to force things out of people, especially not if he had to hurt them. “We only got all information we needed to complete the mission…”

“And that information…?” Naruto pushed.

“Our leader wants Yameto for his… special abilities.”

“Special abilities? Like what?”

“I don’t know anything about that. But he told us that Yameto is a member of an extinct, elite clan that used to live somewhere in the Earth Country. We didn’t get to know what happened to them, and neither do we know what their bloodline limit was.”

“Did it have the name Yameto?”

“I don’t know, he never said that. I don’t know anything else.”

Naruto scratched his chin. “I see… I guess we’ll have to try and find out then,” he said.

_Now’s my chance!_ Basu thought, released a huge amount of chakra and disappeared. Naruto snapped out of his thoughts and looked at the empty spot where he disappeared. He gave up a sigh.

“Damn it. Looks like he still had something up his sleeve,” he said and folded his arms. “Well, at least I got the information.”

He scratched the back of his head. _I wonder if he’ll say something to that leader of his,_ he thought. _I sure hope he doesn’t. I don’t need another gang of missing-nins on my tail, literally. Akatsuki was enough as it was. Even if this gang isn’t after me, Kino is on my team and he’s my responsibility. So it’s kinda the same thing._

“Looks like they had some special trick,” Shino said when he walked up to Naruto.

“So it would seem,” the blonde answered. “Hinata should be back soon then.”

Shino nodded in agreement. And they were right; Hinata came back a couple of minutes after, still breathing heavily.

“Did you get her?” Naruto asked her.

She shook her head. “T-their leader c-came and picked h-her up, and t-they disappeared.”

Damn it. Why did she have to get so nervous around Naruto? After all these years she should feel at least a little bit comfortable around him, right? Why did she never stay calm around him? _Naruto probably only likes very secure girls,_ she thought unhappily. _Why am I so shy?_

“As I thought then,” Naruto said. “Well, I’d better get back to my team now. I have some things to tell them anyway. See ya both later. Don’t forget that we’re going to have some ramen together Hinata.”

And he dashed off. “I won’t Naruto-kun,” Hinata said.

“I think Naruto is starting to like you,” Shino said.

Hinata jumped a little. “W-What? Do you really think so Shino-kun?”

“Yes,” he answered and put his hands in his pockets. “I don’t really think Sakura was his type from the start. He just liked her for the way she looked. I’ve noticed it; he enjoys your presence.”




I haven't read through all of it yet... I have to do that sometime... But if you found any spelling errors and grammar mistakes, please tell me.

And for those who don't know; those who only read the manga or never watched the fillers. Shuugohakke Rokujyuu Yonshou is a technique Hinata learned in the fillers. You can find how it looks in this AMV:


----------



## Aina (Dec 31, 2007)

Great job!  Spelling mistakes are bare but are a few grammar ones. Good job!

Oh! My story has been updated too! :'D


----------



## animesuperfreak (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Tossino (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll check your fanfic iCopy. 

Thanks ASF!


----------



## Aina (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah, thank god for New Years, I can stay up as long as I want, and I ca finally talk to you normally. xDD


----------



## Tossino (Jan 1, 2008)

Wohooo!!


----------



## Aina (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I really did drink a tad to much......of cola!


----------



## Tossino (Jan 1, 2008)

Then we're kinda two.


----------



## Aina (Jan 1, 2008)

Indeed, I shall be off to go read some doujin before bed.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## Tossino (Jan 1, 2008)

Bye!


----------



## hello25 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice! this is getting interesting.

personally i always thought that as naruto got older he wouldnt use the kyuubi's chakra a lot. but they call it a fanfic for a reason.


----------



## Aina (Jan 1, 2008)

hello25 said:


> Nice! this is getting interesting.
> 
> personally i always thought that as naruto got older he wouldnt use the kyuubi's chakra a lot. but they call it a fanfic for a reason.



I thought otherwise, using kyuubi's power harms him physically.


----------



## Tossino (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking this way. If this key that they're talking about in the manga is some ort of way to control the Kyuubi's chakra, and I think it is, he would probably use it more often. And there it was mostly to be able to shoot the needles off. ;P I kinda like the ways he can use that chakra for actually, so I like if he uses that chakra often. x''D


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Jan 3, 2008)

great fanfic im loving it loads with the kids the naruhina and everything great story, great character devlopmeny overall amazing and one thing i keep noticing is that your ptting looser instead of loser its one o


----------



## hello25 (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm yeah i saw that too. i know u just updated but when is the next chapter coming out?

Nice cliffhanger btw!


----------



## Jhaeldia (Jan 9, 2008)

Your fanfic keeps getting better.


----------



## Tossino (Jan 11, 2008)

Hao asakura said:


> great fanfic im loving it loads with the kids the naruhina and everything great story, great character devlopmeny overall amazing and one thing i keep noticing is that your ptting looser instead of loser its one o



It's those small details I keep messing up. x''D  Ah well... It doesn't ruin anything now does it? ;P

Thanks so much for the positive comment! 



hello25 said:


> hmm yeah i saw that too. i know u just updated but when is the next chapter coming out?
> 
> Nice cliffhanger btw!



It's coming out now.

Uh... Cliffhanger? o.O



Jhaeldia said:


> Your fanfic keeps getting better.



Thanks! 

Next chapter next chapter!! x''D Weeeh! Okay. I won't be drabbling or anything. Just enjoy, 'kay? ;P


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter 16 ?Secrets?*

_Outside the gate to the Sand Village_

A strong, hot wind blew through the empty desert, sweeping up cascades of sand with it. The sun stood high in the sky and burnt everything living under it, it was nearly impossible to stay outside for very long. Even so, you could spot one person at the gate, and that person had been standing there for hours, waiting for something, or someone.

The person?s read hair, that was nearly light brown because of all the sand, violently blew into his face, but he didn?t mind. The red was highly visible on the black around his eyes, and the green pupils swept over the horizon, constantly searching.

It was like he didn?t notice the warm weather as he stood, waiting patiently and his eyes never leaving the distant edge that showed the world was round. The sand twirled around his body and got into his eyes, but he didn?t try to sweep it away with his hands; sand didn?t bother him. He was used to it.

This person just happened to be the Fifth Kazekage, Sabaku no Gaara, who waited for his sibling?s arrival with the Kakumoto clan member; one of the keys that made it possible for him to get back the long lost Shukaku to its original owner, the Sand Village. Gaara gave up a deep sigh, and shadowed his eyes to see better. He didn?t blink once.

And then he spotted some spots in the distant, and he was sure that this was what he had been waiting for, what else could it possibly be out in the middle of the desert on such a hot day? He waited patiently as the dots got closer, until they were no longer dots, but people.

He immediately noticed his siblings, and his eyes curiously looked at the man walking between them. That hair sure reminded him of Deidara?s, except that the colour was different and of course, not to forget that a fringe didn?t cover half of his face.

_At least he doesn?t look evil,_ Gaara thought and smiled slightly.

The group came up to him. ?Gaara, how long have you been standing out here?? Temari asked and crossed her arms. ?It?s nearly too hot to be outside at all.?

?You say that?? Gaara asked and raised his supposed-to-be-there eyebrows. ?I haven?t noticed.?

?Answer my question Gaara,? Temari said and tapped her foot in the sand, making it fly up.

?A few hours,? he answered nonchalantly.

?What?? Temari shouted shrilly. ?That?s ridiculous!?

?Uh-huh,? Gaara answered uninterestedly, and then turned to Derako. ?What?s your name??

?Kakumoto Derako, Kazekage-sama,? Derako answered and bowed his head slightly. ?It?s an honour to meet you.?

Gaara nodded, he seemed pleased. ?It looks like a sandstorm is coming up,? he said and shadowed his eyes with his hand again. ?We?d better get inside.?

Temari seemed furious over that Gaara had completely ignored her try to seem concerned, which she was, but she nodded in agreement and stayed quiet. Argue with her brother right after their arrival was something she didn?t want to do.

Kankurou whistled amusingly as he followed his brother back into the village; he loved to see his sister upset over Gaara, especially since his little brother definitely could take care of himself. But Temari sometimes had a hard time understanding that.

When they were safely inside Gaara?s office, the Kazekage sat down at his desk and signed for the others to grab a chair and do the same. He rested his head on his folded hands, like he usually did.

Temari glanced around her after she sat down. ?So you finally got around finishing all your paperwork Gaara?? She asked amusingly.

?Of course,? Gaara said calmly.

_Looks like he?s back to his normal self,_ Temari thought relieved. _He was so irresponsible, and acted to strange, it worried me._

Gaara looked at Derako with searching eyes, like he was looking for something suspicious. Derako twisted a little in his chair.

?I understand that Temari and Kankurou have already explained everything they know to you,? he said after a while.

Derako nodded. ?Yes, I think they have,? he said and smiled.

Gaara nodded, pleased, and took out a paper from one of the drawers. He handed it to Derako.

?You have more information there,? he said, ?things that someone who will control one of the elements, especially the more special ones, will need. Kankurou can show you a room where you can stay. I can see that my dear sister has something on her heart that she?s dying to talk to me about.?

Derako glanced at Temari and frowned, but he didn?t say anything as he stood up and followed Kankurou out of the room. Gaara used some sand that was still in his hair to move their chairs back to the wall. He then stood up, walked over to the window and looked at the sand blowing by.

?Speak, Temari,? he said and put his hands behind his back.

?You remember what you told me when I asked why you wanted the Shukaku back right?? She asked him.

?Of course I do,? he answered.

?I have been thinking about it,? she continued. ?And? You lied that time, didn?t you??

He closed his eyes. ?Why do you think that??

?Because you?re not weak Gaara, and you would definitely not have any problems protecting the village without the Shukaku, and you know that.? She fingered on a pen on the desk. ?Tell me the truth Gaara. Why don?t you want us to simply seal him back in his tea kettle, instead of in you??

Gaara turned back around and eyed her. ?Does it really trouble you that much??

?I just don?t want you to be hurt again,? she said and a tear rolled down her cheek.

Gaara sat down at the desk again and wiped the tear away. ?Temari, you worry too much,? he said softly.

She shook her head. ?No Gaara, don?t hide it to me any longer,? she said accusingly. ?Why can?t you just tell me? What are you afraid of??

?I?m not afraid of anything. I don?t really want to bother you with it, and besides it?s kind of a secret.?

?It won?t bother me Gaara, and I?m your sister. You trust me with secrets don?t you? Please, *please* just tell me the truth.?

Gaara sighed. ?If you really want me to, fine, I will,? he said, stood up again and walked over to the window, just so he didn?t have to meet Temari?s eyes when he told her.

?The true reason is? simple to explain but hard to understand, even for myself. I want him back because when he?s gone? it feels like I?ve lost a part of my soul. He had been there for so long that it feels like something?s missing in my life right now. I know that he never did anything good to anyone, but that?s not the point.?

He took a deep breath. ?I have to admit I miss his constant mocking and bothering, and how he always keeps me pinned to the wall by the fear of him taking over, even if I?m confident he won?t be able to do that. But? you can?t really understand what I feel. Only a Jinchuuriki that has survived an extraction of their Bijuu would truly understand, and I?m probably the only one in the world. But I think? that maybe Naruto could be able to understand it, only of just a little.?

?Y-you? miss him?? Temari asked with doubt, she could not believe her ears.

?I know it sounds unbelievable, but that?s how it is. In the beginning, I tried to deny what I felt about it, and tried to understand that it was just better this way. But? it seems that he was a bigger part of my soul then I thought? a bigger part of me. Without the Shukaku I couldn?t help but feel that I? am not Gaara. I feel like someone else, a complete stranger. And there?s no way I can learn to know the new me. Believe me, I?ve tried.?

?But? Gaara? That?s just??

?Crazy, I know,? he finished her sentence and turned around. ?But maybe I am crazy? Or am I just me? Temari, look at me.?

She frowned. ?What do you mean??

He crossed his arms. ?If you look closely at me, what do you see? Do you see Gaara, or do you see someone that?s a complete stranger??

She eyed him for a few minutes before she answered. ?I don?t get your point Gaara??

?Temari, I?m a Jinchuuriki. And what is a Jinchuuriki without a Bijuu? A Bijuu is a part of us, they?re a part of what we are; even if it might be painful to have them, it?s hard for us to live without them.?

?But? But why??

?You couldn?t understand; you?re not a Jinchuuriki.? He paused. ?That?s all I can say Temari, and it?s the truth. Are you happy now??

She looked down at her hands. ?I don?t understand why you can?t get used to it, but I don?t see any difference in you,? she said. ?I don?t see a stranger in your place Gaara, but if this is your decision, I won?t stop you.?

Gaara closed his eyes again and took a deep breath when he heard Temari stand up, walk out of the office and close the door.

?That?s exactly why I didn?t want to tell her,? he said quietly to himself.


----------



## Tossino (Jan 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Somewhere outside the Konoha walls_

Basu looked at his group with narrowed eyes, searching for something that could possibly be the reason they did not manage to get there target. Though he definitely knew that there was nothing wrong with the way they had done it, it was because they didn’t know that an Aburame clan member had set up bug guards. *Bugs!* What kind of a silly idea was that?

Okay, it wasn’t so silly. He gave up a sigh and glanced at Rona, who was extremely pissed for being pulled out of a battle like that. He then closed his eyes.

“Okay,” he began. “What, are we going to do?”

Rona glared at him. “What is that supposed to mean?” She asked. “We know what we need to do.”

“That’s not what I meant,” he answered her. “That Aburame guy’s bugs will be a pain in the ass, and it will be hard to go in there and take the target without getting noticed by them. They’re bugs, bugs! It’s not like we can *see* them, at least not in time to avoid getting noticed.”

“Oh I don’t know,” she said with an icy tone. “*You’re* our leader, how about *you* try and figure something out?”

He gave up a sigh. “Geez, you sure are grumpy.”

She growled and raised her fist, but one of the other’s stopped her. “Calm down would ya?” He said. “Basu does have a point; we need to figure out another plan.”

It was the same person who reminded them that Shora had said Onaru’s name, so that they could figure out who of Team 4 was Kino, and his name was Tsuba.

Rona snorted. “Whatever,” she said and turned her back towards them.

Tsuba sighed. “All that’s left for us to do,” he began, “is probably to wait for them to go out on a mission, and wait for the target to be alone. He seems like a stupid bastard, so if he waits long enough he should walk away from the group, when they’re out on a mission that is.”

“Sure, that’s a good idea, but there is one problem,” Basu said, “he’s just a Genin, so he can’t be out on C-rank missions often, and those kinds of missions are the ones we’ll get the biggest chance to take him when he’s alone.”

Tsuba scratched his chin. “That’s a good point, but I can’t find any other way to do it. Can you, Basu?”

“Well… I have to say that you have a point,” Basu answered and sighed. “I guess we have to take a chance. But we should go back to the village, disguise ourselves and see if we can find out if he has any planned missions where he’ll be out. I heard that something big is going to happen in the Sand, and since Konoha is Sand’s ally, and I also heard that the target’s sensei Naruto is a good friend of the Kazekage, it’s possible that he might be sent to a mission there.”

“Sounds like an opportunity,” Tsuba said with a smirk. “It’s worth a shot, we should find out more.”

Basu stood up. “It’s settled then,” he said. “Tsuba and Rona come with me, you others stay here and… find out something useful to do.”

_Konoha_

Naruto met Shora’s glaring eyes with a curious look on his face. Onaru just stared at her, and Kino looked like he would be able to kill someone with the look of his eyes, not that Naruto at all understood why, neither did Onaru. Shora though, didn’t even glance at her team-mates; she had all her focus on her sensei.

“What… did you just ask?” Naruto asked her.

“I asked you what that red chakra of yours is,” she answered. “You heard me, right?”

“I just wanted to make sure…” He said and scratched the back of his head. “Well, I guess… since you asked, and you’re my team, I might as well tell you guys. I guess it’s about time. It’s kind of a secret, not that many people really know about it, just my closest friends. Who are about…” He counted on his fingers, “fourteen people.”

He grinned stupidly. “Fourteen?” Shora asked and raised an eyebrow. “Fourteen people are your closest friends?”

“No,” he said shortly. “Two of them just happen to be the siblings to one of my closest friends. Of course it’s not like they’re *not* my friends, just not very close… And of course most Jounins know about it as well, but I wasn’t the ones who told them.”

“Why are you babbling about that? Just answer the question.”

“Oh yeah, right,” he said, still grinning stupidly, and scratched the back of his forehead. “Where should I begin?” He paused for a moment, thinking. “Do you know about a little incident involving the Fourth Hokage eighteen years ago?”

“Uh… No,” Kino and Shora said at the same time.

“I do,” Onaru said and tapped his index finger on his chin. “It was when the strongest and most feared of the Bijuus, the Demon Fox Kyuubi, attacked Konoha and almost completely destroyed it. But the Fourth Hokage sacrificed himself and used a sealing jutsu that took his life, so that he could seal away the Kyuubi inside of a baby. Some even say that it was his son, but I’m not sure. I don’t know if that kid’s still alive, and if he was he wouldn’t be a kid anymore, either… It was a boy right? Why did you ask?”

Naruto blinked. “Okay, you said that very fast…” He said and did the stupid grin again, then muttered; “Surprisingly,” and then continued. “Yes, that was what happened. And yes, it was a boy, and yes it was the Fourth’s son and the reason I asked is… that baby was me.”

This time it was Onaru’s time to blink. “You said *that* fast sensei… Geez,” he said and pouted.

Shora shook her open palms in the air. “Wait, wait, wait,” she said. “Let’s see if I’ve gotten this right. *You*, Naruto,” she said and pointed at Naruto, “is the Fourth’s son, *you* have the strongest and most feared of the Bijuus sealed inside that body of yours. Yeah, that was what I heard. Just one question,” she said happily and took a deep breath, then nearly shouted, very fast: “*What does that have to do with my question!?*”

Naruto just kept grinning. “It has everything to do with your question,” he said. “Do you really think someone seals a Bijuu inside of a person, without the person being able to use its powers?”

She opened her mouth in surprise. “You can’t be serious,” she said after a while.

“Oh I’m dead serious,” he said, still grinning.

She pouted and sweat dropped. “Uh-huh,” she said. “It’s hard to believe with that stupid grin on your face.”

Like he was going to clear away her doubt, he stopped grinning and released the Kyuubi’s chakra. The three Genins watched wide-eyed as his eyes turned red, and some weird, red, bubbling chakra sipped out from, it looked like the stomach, and slowly wrapped around his body. Then, the chakra formed ears, and one tail.

“Maybe this can make you stop doubting me,” Naruto said and started to grin again.

The red chakra now started to form more tails, and didn’t stop until there were nine. Shora opened her mouth in surprise. Onaru threw up his hands in the air.

“Okay that’s it! Now I’ve seen everything!” He called out, and then fell backwards.

Naruto sighed. “Why are you acting so ironic?” He asked Onaru.

He then glanced at Kino, whose eyes were sparkling. “That’s the most… *amazing thing I’ve ever seen!*” He shouted, overjoyed. “I wish I could do that, that’s just soooo cool! How long have you been able to do it? Is it cool? Does it have a lot of power? How…”

And he kept showering his sensei with questions.

Naruto sweat dropped. “Kino… Kino…” He said in an attempt to get his student quiet, and then sighed. “*KINO!*” And Kino got quiet. “Thank you…”

_Of all times I’ve told people this…_ Naruto thought with his face in his palm. _Of all the reactions, this is the most annoying…_

He let the chakra disappear. “I’ve been able to do it since I was twelve Kino. No, I never thought it was cool. Yes, it has a lot of power; so much power it’s dangerous. And that’s all the questions I will answer.”

“Do you use it often Naruto?” Shora asked.

Naruto looked curiously at her. “Not really,” he answered. “Only towards the toughest of opponents, like that guy we bumped into in the Mist.”

“Uh-huh,” she said. “Then why did you use it towards those guys that attacked us. They weren’t really *that* strong now were they.”

“No,” Naruto answered simply.

“Then why?”

“I wanted to get it over with quickly.”

Kino ran up to him and pointed at his nails. “Hey, those are very long right now.”

Naruto sweat dropped again. “Took you long enough to notice,” he said. “And besides, right now they’re not nails, they’re claws.”

“Wooooow!” Kino called out and his eyes started sparkling again. “I want claws too! Don’t you guys?” He asked his team-mates.

“Suuure…” they answered and sweat dropped.




I love the way I wrote in the beginning. x''D

There, hope you all enjoyed.

I apologize for any spelling mistakes I've missed.


----------



## Kieuseru (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the character development.  I always seek that out when I read a fanfic.


----------



## Aina (Jan 11, 2008)

The beginning was great, and ended perfectly.  Great job! <3


----------



## Tossino (Jan 12, 2008)

Kieuseru said:


> I love the character development.  I always seek that out when I read a fanfic.



Thanks. x''D I'm not even trying. 



iCopy said:


> The beginning was great, and ended perfectly.  Great job! <3



Aww thank you so much!  I'm getting better at beginnings don't you think?


----------



## hello25 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice! *nice guy pose*


----------



## Tossino (Jan 14, 2008)

x'''D Thanks.


----------



## Aina (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, the beginnings have been much better than from the start.


----------



## Tossino (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree completely. x''D I laugh when I read the first chapters, it looks weird. x''D I like the new ones I lot better. I could change the chapters a little but... I don't have the energy to.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Jan 26, 2008)

i liked it. and toss if you read this i am on all night(my time)ok?


----------



## Tossino (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks!  HOORAY! *Runs off to Gaara FC*


----------



## Chidoriblade (Jan 28, 2008)

Woot! I'm back and caught up! The fic is going along nicely!


----------



## soxs94 (Jan 29, 2008)

great fanfic keep posting please


----------



## Tossino (Feb 4, 2008)

Chidoriblade said:


> Woot! I'm back and caught up! The fic is going along nicely!



Great!  Welcome back. 



soxs94 said:


> great fanfic keep posting please



Thank you very much.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Mar 22, 2008)

Tossi! Please hurry and post the next chapter! (don't forget to 
E-mail me!


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 22, 2008)

Your story is still awesome!!! Keep posting chapters pleeaaasssse!!!
There hasn't been a new chapter for ages!!!


----------



## Tossino (Mar 24, 2008)

I will ASF! 


I know Bachi, but I've been watching D.Gray-Man and Shaman King a lot. >_< And I need to work on the next chapter of my DeiTobi fic, which I am, and I'm editing a cross-over RP as well. I've begun on the next chapter though, so it should be up soon.


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 24, 2008)

You're a very busy person aren't you....
And I thought writing one fanfic was hard! Lol, my parents want me to start another one, called "Na*moo*to". I think it has somethin' to do with ninja cows...?

Anywho, I wouldn't possibly be able to be that busy. I hate busy.


----------



## chickmashine (Mar 27, 2008)

luv it !!! seriously - there's no other describtion - but you're brilliant! I like long stories and yours is long and you've already "started tying it together so it won't be tooooo long either! You're a genius

sad that you're gettin lazy ^^ but I luved the story up to now =) how often do you post?


----------



## Tossino (Apr 5, 2008)

Not really, I'm just getting into more manga/anime and I need to catch up to all of them before I can get any rest. 

*Chickmashine:* Thank you so much.  I'm really glad you like it that much. 

Hehe, yeah that's a bit sad.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Apr 10, 2008)

yay tossi!


----------



## Tossino (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay, I have a little bit of an announcement to make.

I've begun writing on the next chapter, and I've noticed something.

No matter what I write on this story, it doesn't sound good. I have no idea how to make it better, and I don't feel like I actually want to write it.

I've figured that the problem is that I'm not at all interested in this story anymore. Hence, I'm not lazy or busy.

This was a really tough decision, and I hope you don't take it too harshly.

I can't continue writing on a fanfic that bores me, I hope you agree on that. Actually, I'm bored with writing Naruto fanfics in general. I'm gonna wrap up the other two Naruto fics I'm writing.

But this one still has a lot of chapters left, and I can't keep writing it.

So, I'm sorry to say this, but I'm shut this one down. :/

But it was fun while it interested me, and I'm very happy with your support. Thank you all. Love you.


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, that happens 

I'll greatly miss your fanfics, cause they were really good, but that's okay.... It's fine to lose interest in a story halfway through, I'm sure even the most famous authors have their pile of half-written books stored somewhere in their attics.

Luvs You Too, and see you around!


----------



## Aina (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, that does happen. Tis alright. I still loved it. Great job on it nevertheless.


----------



## Tossino (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for being so understanding. 

Well... I'll have fanfics for like Shaman King and D.Gray-Man coming up on my ff.net account instead. So if you still wanna read my fanfics, read those mangas.


----------



## Aina (Apr 26, 2008)

Tossino said:


> Thanks for being so understanding.
> 
> Well... I'll have fanfics for like Shaman King and D.Gray-Man coming up on my ff.net account instead. So if you still wanna read my fanfics, read those mangas.


I LOVE Shaman King and D.Gray-Man. Link your FF account!


----------



## Tossino (Apr 26, 2008)

The link's in my sig.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Apr 29, 2008)

<sniff>sad...But "all good things must come to an end" Was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Apr 30, 2008)

T.T

Sucks that you're shutting down the fic. I liked it. But at least you're giving us an honest reason and not just leaving us hanging... I don't think I should be talking right now. Then again, my fics aren't very good.


----------



## chickmashine (May 5, 2008)

yeah i get what you're sayin - quite sad though    well thx for writing this far though - loved it!


----------



## Tossino (May 9, 2008)

Thank you for the support. It means a lot to me.


----------

